# Spirit Halloween 2020



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

I know it's a little early for this thread, but I wanted peoples' input on possible themes, as well as returning animatronics.


----------



## Woodsy (Sep 20, 2013)

I know one thing. After speaking to a region person last year Spirt has been planning for Halloween 2020 for YEARS. Its a Saturday so they have big plans.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Looking way ahead, I see that Halloween 2021 is slated for a Sunday. That's probably gonna be a slow one. Maybe not? I guess everyone will still have the whole weekend to celebrate.


----------



## Michael__Myers (Sep 8, 2019)

Tasty Brains said:


> Looking way ahead, I see that Halloween 2021 is slated for a Sunday. That's probably gonna be a slow one. Maybe not? I guess everyone will still have the whole weekend to celebrate.


Last time Halloween fell on a Sunday was 2010. I remember that Saturday the 30th was declared the day/night for trick or treating for our city/community. Wonder if that'll happen again next year.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Some possibilities for this year.....




ZR


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well if last years weird pier with clowns, zombies, pirates & dolls is any prediction as to what they'll do this year then I predict more clowns, zombies, pirates, jumping 3 headed cats, some more Zombie Babies, a few creepy scarecrows & fogging pumpkins, another version of Pinhead or Regan that's juuuuuuust different enough that collectors will have to buy it, & Jason from Ft13th Part 8: Jason Takes Manhattan, but they'll all be..............................................wait for it.......................................wait for it...........................................................................................................................ON A MOTHERFORKIN' PLANE!!!

I hope I'm totally wrong but when that actually happens I get to say I told you so & I totally called it.

What I'd like to see is coherence. No clowns or Zombie Babies on wharfs, but stuff that makes sense in context of the theme they've picked. Actually I'd be glad if they cut waaaay back on the clowns in general.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I really liked the pier and shark display from last year. I often have a skeleton pirate on a dock display so it resonated well with me.
I'm always looking for the classic Universal Monsters but I guess the licensing makes them too expensive.
This year I'm hoping for a ghost theme with a haunted house set but without any gore (slaughter houses bore me).
Maybe something more along the lines of Disney's Haunted Mansion (fun with jump scares and lots of ghost noises).

Spirit also needs a "Haunter" position and by that I mean someone to show how to make a quick display with a few items or maybe have a weekend "class" teaching how to make an outside scene with lighting, sound and smoke.
Or at the very least have some small static prop areas to show how easy it is and to give some ideas to people.
The massive professionally designed displays they have in the store are fun but beyond the skill set for most.

When I worked in retail we had fish tank "starter kits".
It was a static display that gave you an idea of how it would look with a list of everything you'd need get started.
Spirit should do that for a graveyard Zombie scene or a witch at her cauldron, for example.
I think it's overwhelming for the beginner Haunter to know how to get going.
And I think we all know that one good display can start a lifelong obsession.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG I'd LOVE to see more Universal Monsters but like you said, licensing fees are probably ridic.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> I really liked the pier and shark display from last year. I often have a skeleton pirate on a dock display so it resonated well with me.
> I'm always looking for the classic Universal Monsters but I guess the licensing makes them too expensive.
> This year I'm hoping for a ghost theme with a haunted house set but without any gore (slaughter houses bore me).
> Maybe something more along the lines of Disney's Haunted Mansion (fun with jump scares and lots of ghost noises).
> ...


 trick or treat studios has acquired don post


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

gcbike said:


> trick or treat studios has acquired don post
> View attachment 728074


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG A CHRISTOPHER LEE MASK!! I NEED THAT!! It's gotta be cheaper than an original if you can even find one of those in good condition.

I might need that Mummy one too.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

phantom of the opera and dracula are 59.99 so I guess that'll be the price.I already contacted them about getting the wolfman they said it was still early in the development stages


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

gcbike said:


> phantom of the opera and dracula are 59.99 so I guess that'll be the price.I already contacted them about getting the wolfman they said it was still early in the development stages


link to expo video halloween expo trick or treat studios - Bing video


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Can't wait to get them!


----------



## Bugvixn (Jul 18, 2016)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I know it's a little early for this thread, but I wanted peoples' input on possible themes, as well as returning animatronics.


Been struggling with a theme myself. Which is unusual as I always have next years’ theme on my mind as I’m creating the current one! I’ve done 80’s horror movies, asylum, Carnevil, and basement. I’m thinking mausoleum for this year, however, zombie apocalypse is an option and it does kind of depend on which theme will have more merch available depending on what retailers come up with this year.


----------



## Bluesdaddy (Sep 18, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I know it's a little early for this thread, but I wanted peoples' input on possible themes, as well as returning animatronics.


Spirit generally disappoints me. They used to sell some quality static items and props, but they tend towards cheap animatronics and costumes now. That being said....I'd like to get my hands on their Winter Forest Dragon. I have a spot picked out for him on top of the mausoleum.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

just bought one


----------



## MichelleCakeArtist (Aug 16, 2017)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I know it's a little early for this thread, but I wanted peoples' input on possible themes, as well as returning animatronics.


Its never too early to plan for Halloween! LOL...anyway, this years theme is Haunted Shipwreck. I'm sooo excited about this!


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

MichelleCakeArtist said:


> Its never too early to plan for Halloween! LOL...


So true!! I have both the Forest and winter that I'm thinking about trying to get both under the 10x20 shelter. Thinking of doing an undead Army right now with the dragons behind . Have ideas swirling the head now if I can just do them.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I'm very excited to see what's in store for this year! Here's something I've been thinking about as well... Back in July, Spirit made an Instagram post where they told people to comment a theme they wanted to see in 2020, stating that the theme with the most likes would win.










Because this was on the post where they were giving away Rusty, it could be that they meant the theme with the most likes would win Rusty. However, my initial thought when I read it was that whichever suggested theme got the most likes would be the theme for 2020. If this were the case, we could know what the theme is by looking through every comment and seeing which got the most likes. The former is more likely the case, though.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

As for returning animatronics this year, often the theme influences which animatronics return as well, but these are my predictions at the moment:

Crouchy
Jack Straw
Abandoned Annie
Bloodthirsty Betty
Sam is a notable mention as well considering how well he sold, but Spirit has only re-released licensed animatronics a second year twice (Jason in 2007 and 2008, and Jack Skellington in 2017 and 2018). Because of that it is possible he'll return this year, but still unlikely. 

One licensed animatronic I REALLY want to see make a comeback is Leatherface, and I'm sure most collectors would agree. The new horror merchandise sold very well last year, which definitely gives hope for more licenses coming this year as well!


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

I know in 2018 they were only selling part of the display some of it they were reusing for 2020, at least I thought 2020 could have been 2021. As I'm usually in the store soon after they open and have my name down for some part of the display. Couldn't get some items I wanted that year as they were saving them.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

I hope this year, we'll have a witch or a life size from Gemmy.


----------



## lilibat (Aug 10, 2015)

Guh hate clowns.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

lilibat said:


> Guh hate clowns.


Yeah, I could care less for clowns. I want more "traditional" Halloween characters, such as reapers, witches, etc. Though, I've read online that people are suspecting a carnival theme, considering that 2020 is the tenth anniversary of Cirque Du Spirit. People also want Uncle Charlie to make a comeback, and Seasonal Visions has already introduced two animatronics at this year's Halloween Expo; Mr. Happy and Candy Creep. Both animatronics hold a lolipop, so it might serve as an allusion to Uncle Charlie's return, but it could just be a coincidence.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

xredge said:


> I know in 2018 they were only selling part of the display some of it they were reusing for 2020, at least I thought 2020 could have been 2021. As I'm usually in the store soon after they open and have my name down for some part of the display. Couldn't get some items I wanted that year as they were saving them.


What items were they? The wooden beams that were utilized for the farmhouse were retained for the aquarium on the back ISE.


----------



## Witches of Weston (Feb 5, 2019)

I also love the more traditional. Witches, vampires, werewolves. But since I'm coming to the USA in October and it will be my first Spirit experience (if stupid virus hasn't ruined my plans) then anything will be good.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

I ended up burning I think $120 on their fencing last year, it really helped the yard. Also had 33 pukkins haha. When it comes to SH and their animatronics....whatever it is Really has to get at me to consider buying it. I really wanted the two girls holding hands, $180(??) but my budget was blown. I've already started putting back $$ for Halloween2020, I'm hoping for $2K this year (don't judge me!). I also started a lemax spooky town, daaaaame that stuff is expensive.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Scary Clowns are waaay overdone now. But I guess they're generic enough to make & most don't require licensing.


----------



## SlayKnotV1 (Jul 6, 2012)

*I agree we need a new leatherface animatronic *


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

I'm hoping that Spirit brings back some of the older animatronics. The ones I have in mind are Uncle Charlie and Wacky Mole Clown. I know the animatronics are not that great but the designs of them are really good in my opinion and since one of Season Vision's newer animatronics (Candy Creep) has a lollipop (which is not exactly the same sculpt as Uncle Charlie's lollipop) and a mallet (which is the same sculpt as Wacky Mole's mallet) then this could mean that they are also using the molds of the sculpts to produce new Uncle Charlie and Wacky Mole animatronics for 2020 (this is just a theory). They could also improve them either by giving them more animation or just improve some things (kind of like what they did with Limb Ripper in 2017).


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

CCdalek said:


> As for returning animatronics this year, often the theme influences which animatronics return as well, but these are my predictions at the moment:
> 
> Crouchy
> Jack Straw
> ...


Leatherface would be a good character to make into an animatronic but I'm hoping for a 2018 Michael Myers since Halloween Kills is coming out and the one they made in 2018 was awful.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Yeah, I could care less for clowns. I want more "traditional" Halloween characters, such as reapers, witches, etc. Though, I've read online that people are suspecting a carnival theme, considering that 2020 is the tenth anniversary of Cirque Du Spirit. People also want Uncle Charlie to make a comeback, and Seasonal Visions has already introduced two animatronics at this year's Halloween Expo; Mr. Happy and Candy Creep. Both animatronics hold a lolipop, so it might serve as an allusion to Uncle Charlie's return, but it could just be a coincidence.


Yeah, some people have been saying that 2020 could be a "throwback year".


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Spirit Halloween updated their website to where most of the animatronic pages are labeled as "Online Only". The ones that are not labeled include Crouchy, Pennywise, Sam, Man's Possessed Friend, Jack Straw, Demonic Dahlia, Sitting Scarecrow, and both versions of the Jumping Spider. So this could mean that these animatronics are returning to stores this year.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Spirit Halloween updated their website to where most of the animatronic pages are labeled as "Online Only". The ones that are not labeled include Crouchy, Pennywise, Sam, Man's Possessed Friend, Jack Straw, Demonic Dahlia, Sitting Scarecrow, and both versions of the Jumping Spider. So this could mean that these animatronics are returning to stores this year.


For some reason, Jack Straw and Man's Possessed Friend aren't showing up online.

I'm not really surprised about these returning, but I wish that The Collector would have been apart of those to return in-store.

You'd think that they would've included; Tortured Torso, Bloodthirsty Betty, and Graveyard Ghoul.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Spirit Halloween updated their website to where most of the animatronic pages are labeled as "Online Only". The ones that are not labeled include Crouchy, Pennywise, Sam, Man's Possessed Friend, Jack Straw, Demonic Dahlia, Sitting Scarecrow, and both versions of the Jumping Spider. So this could mean that these animatronics are returning to stores this year.


I'm definitely not surprised the Jumping Spider will be returning for its 10th year, they still sell like hot cakes every year. This will be the Sitting Scarecrow's 5th year as well. Jack Straw and Demonic Dahlia both got many good scares by unexpectedly standing up as well, so it makes sense that they are returning too. Given how well Sam and Pennywise sold, too, it's reasonable that both of them will be returning. Although I do hope neither of them take the place of another licensed figure. 

I'm very happy Crouchy is back too! He was my favorite animatronic last year just because he was so large, unique, and menacing yet simple. I'm hoping for another larger-than-lifesize animatronic like him this year.

I do wish Man's Possessed Friend weren't returning, though. He's poorly made and a massive pain to assemble, but he continues to sell because he continues to scare people.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> For some reason, Jack Straw and Man's Possessed Friend aren't showing up online.
> 
> I'm not really surprised about these returning, but I wish that The Collector would have been apart of those to return in-store.
> 
> You'd think that they would've included; Tortured Torso, Bloodthirsty Betty, and Graveyard Ghoul.


They could return but only online. Kind of like how Pumpkin Patch Prowler was brought back in 2019 but as an online-only exclusive even though he sold very well.


----------



## Brayden (Apr 7, 2020)

I think the 2020 theme for Spirit Halloween should be spirit hallows day care and on one side you can have double trouble girls and swinging sally and jumping spider and demonic dahlia on one side and on the other side have abandoned Annie and tug of war guys and rocking horse dolly and up front have a day care sight and hanging from it cocooned corpse and on the other side creepy rising doll that was used in 2015 swamp tours and in the back have a play ground with ring around the Rosie group 
And roaming Rosie red Antigue doll and some new animatronics this year


----------



## Brayden (Apr 7, 2020)

Brayden said:


> I think the 2020 theme for Spirit Halloween should be spirit hallows day care and on one side you can have double trouble girls and swinging sally and jumping spider and demonic dahlia on one side and on the other side have abandoned Annie and tug of war guys and rocking horse dolly and up front have a day care sight and hanging from it cocooned corpse and on the other side creepy rising doll that was used in 2015 swamp tours and in the back have a play ground with ring around the Rosie group
> And roaming Rosie red Antigue doll and some new animatronics this year


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Why do I think we are just going to end up with a bunch of clowns thrown into the middle of whatever displays they can repurpose from the last few years like in an abandoned building, shopping mall, or subway station? It seems like the theme is secondary, and largely unrelated to the actual props, but just a way to get the products on display for the squeekers.


----------



## HalloGeekHalfrican (Sep 1, 2013)

What percent do we think more _Halloween_/Michael Myers stuff will come out since _Halloween Kills_ is supposed to release this year? (I'm hoping 100%)


----------



## Brayden (Apr 7, 2020)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> What percent do we think more _Halloween_/Michael Myers stuff will come out since _Halloween Kills_ is supposed to release this year? (I'm hoping 100%)


prob 80%


----------



## Brayden (Apr 7, 2020)

I think they should have a little girl on a slide that says come up and slide with me and then she slides down the slide for an animatronic


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> For some reason, Jack Straw and Man's Possessed Friend aren't showing up online.
> 
> I'm not really surprised about these returning, but I wish that The Collector would have been apart of those to return in-store.
> 
> You'd think that they would've included; Tortured Torso, Bloodthirsty Betty, and Graveyard Ghoul.


I would have been surprised if any of those three returned. Tortured Torso was not an impressive prop and looked very cheap in person. Plus the employees generally shut it off because it was annoying and a constant motion prop. Maybe you could shut the volume off. I read that Bloodthirsty Betty was notorious for breaking quickly. And, as I have posted before, Graveyard Ghoul suffered from a design defect. There is simply no way for it to operate without the hair getting tangled in the mechanism. 

Just my two cents! Feel free to ignore.


----------



## Brayden (Apr 7, 2020)

Yea I liked the collector


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

HalloGeekHalfrican said:


> What percent do we think more _Halloween_/Michael Myers stuff will come out since _Halloween Kills_ is supposed to release this year? (I'm hoping 100%)


It's very likely that we'll get more Michael Myers stuff. I'm hoping for a life-size 2018 Michael Myers animatronic.


----------



## Brayden (Apr 7, 2020)

80%


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

bobby2003 said:


> Why do I think we are just going to end up with a bunch of clowns thrown into the middle of whatever displays they can repurpose from the last few years like in an abandoned building, shopping mall, or subway station? It seems like the theme is secondary, and largely unrelated to the actual props, but just a way to get the products on display for the squeekers.


I heard that the displays are planned and designed years ahead while the animatronics are planned and designed around December and January. So that could be a reason why the animatronics were out of place in last year's display.


----------



## Brayden (Apr 7, 2020)

Cool


----------



## Brayden (Apr 7, 2020)

I think the theme should be spirit hallows day care and I’m not Sure what animatronic to bring back...


----------



## Brayden (Apr 7, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I know it's a little early for this thread, but I wanted peoples' input on possible themes, as well as returning animatronics. Theme I think is Spirit hollows day care im not sure what animatronic to bring back:::


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Brayden said:


> Yea I liked the collector


Yeah, me two. It and Electrified Eddie were the only two I had to have. Oh yeah, also the Trick or Treat kid. Managed to get the Collector on Nov 1.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

I've been trying to apply to work at Spirit for the 2020 season, but to no avail. Last year, I was able to apply on March 26, so it's my guess that recent events are to blame. Earlier this year, I asked my boss where we would be and she told me that it was most likely the former Toys R' Us that we've been situated in for the past two years.

Given the animatronics that are set to be in store, I'm starting to brainstorm the possible ISEs for this year. Given that people are assuming Spirit will do something circus related, in honor of Cirque Du Spirit, I can see a circus/or freakshow setup for the main ISE. In this ISE, there'd be:


Crouchy
Pennywise
Sam
Demonic Dahlia

I think Spirit would lean towards a freakshow because that would allow them to have a wider range of animatronics, aside from clowns. I feel that Sam and Dahlia would fit in a freakshow theme perfectly. in the past, Spirit would have all of their licensed life sizes grouped together, but I bet that they've abandoned this approach.

I'm assuming that Bubba, Jack Straw, Sitting Scarecrow, and the Jumping Spider will be placed in a farm setting, or they'll be spread throughout the ISEs that Spirit sees fit. Hopefully, Spirit will put more thought into their ISEs as opposed to last year's.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I've been trying to apply to work at Spirit for the 2020 season, but to no avail. Last year, I was able to apply on March 26, so it's my guess that recent events are to blame. Earlier this year, I asked my boss where we would be and she told me that it was most likely the former Toys R' Us that we've been situated in for the past two years.
> 
> Given the animatronics that are set to be in store, I'm starting to brainstorm the possible ISEs for this year. Given that people are assuming Spirit will do something circus related, in honor of Cirque Du Spirit, I can see a circus/or freakshow setup for the main ISE. In this ISE, there'd be:
> 
> ...


I heard that Spirit Halloween plans their displays years in advance so the animatronics do not determine what the displays are going to be. But yes I also think this year's displays could be a throwback to their 2010 displays. I think the displays could be redesigns of the 2010 displays, kind of like what they did with the House of Horrors in 2012.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I had no idea there was a new Halloween movie coming!!


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

RCIAG said:


> I had no idea there was a new Halloween movie coming!!


I didn't either......but will be looking forward to it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

There was suppose to be a new movie but maybe it will be pushed back because of the situation..


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Restless Acres said:


> Yeah, me two. It and Electrified Eddie were the only two I had to have. Oh yeah, also the Trick or Treat kid. Managed to get the Collector on Nov 1.


The Collector was definitely one of my favorites last year as well, along with Crouchy and Sam. You're lucky to have gotten one at the clearance sale! I'd love to see more large animatronics like him and Crouchy this year. They tend to always impress me in person.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I've been trying to apply to work at Spirit for the 2020 season, but to no avail. Last year, I was able to apply on March 26, so it's my guess that recent events are to blame. Earlier this year, I asked my boss where we would be and she told me that it was most likely the former Toys R' Us that we've been situated in for the past two years.
> 
> Given the animatronics that are set to be in store, I'm starting to brainstorm the possible ISEs for this year. Given that people are assuming Spirit will do something circus related, in honor of Cirque Du Spirit, I can see a circus/or freakshow setup for the main ISE. In this ISE, there'd be:
> 
> ...


It would be amazing to see a new freak show as an ISE in honor of Cirque Du Spirit this year! You make a very good point that the range of animatronics that would fit in the theme is much greater than just clowns. It worked perfectly in 2010 with clowns, a mummy, a werewolf, a zombie, a skeleton, a mirror, and a baby, all of which are very different props that you wouldn't expect to be together. So I can definitely see them pulling it off this year as well. 

I would love to see all the licensed figures grouped together once again, but the last time they did that was in 2012 (And even then it was only 2 licensed animatronics with 2 regular animatronics) so the idea has definitely been abandoned for a while. This year is also the 10-year anniversary of the Spirit Horrorplex Theater, though, so maybe there's a chance we will get something like that again this season. It may be unlikely since animatronics like Pennywise would fit in the Freak Show too, but we can hope.


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> What items were they? The wooden beams that were utilized for the farmhouse were retained for the aquarium on the back ISE.


Sad part cant't remember but what the front part was was as ours was seperated but part of it was the farm house. I know the lasers were not available that year as wsa after those but there was additional items also.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Got my 1/2 way to Halloween email from Spirit. 20% off everything & free ship over $100. Wish they still had that dog that shot out of the doghouse. Really wanted that & know they hardly ever offer free ship on animatronics. Also always wanted the Sitting Scarecrow with the candy bowl so will probably get that & maybe the Cocooned Corpse. Hi all! Haven't been on in awhile but didn't see anyone mention this yet & didn't want you all to miss out.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Yodlei said:


> Got my 1/2 way to Halloween email from Spirit. 20% off everything & free ship over $100. Wish they still had that dog that shot out of the doghouse. Really wanted that & know they hardly ever offer free ship on animatronics. Also always wanted the Sitting Scarecrow with the candy bowl so will probably get that & maybe the Cocooned Corpse. Hi all! Haven't been on in awhile but didn't see anyone mention this yet & didn't want you all to miss out.


The discount is only going on until the 8th of May. I wish a discount was always on their website at least for the animatronics because the oversized shipping price makes your order way to expensive.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

I think COVID 19 could affect Spirit Halloween's animatronic line-up because I sent them an email asking if they are getting more Hugz the Clown animatronics in and this is what they said.

_"Thank you for reaching out to Spirit Halloween guest services. I cannot say for certain if Hugz is going to be coming back this year. This time of year we are usually finalizing what is and isn’t definitely returning/will be available from the manufacturer, but with the current global pandemic, it has stunted a lot of the communication we have and what may be available from the manufacturers. If you have your heart set on Hugz, I would suggest getting him now."_


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

It appears that the prices for Sam, Pennywise, and Man's Possessed Friend have gone up by ten dollars.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> It appears that the prices for Sam, Pennywise, and Man's Possessed Friend have gone up by ten dollars.


Yep, that could confirm that they are coming back for another year.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

This is the year I finally break down and buy Man's Possessed Friend!!!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

With Pennywise and Sam returning I doubt we’ll get a new licensed figure this year, although it’s still possible. I seriously hope they fix Pennywise this time as he had quality problems (most notably an embarrassingly quiet speaker even on its highest level). I also hope they distribute them in larger numbers this time too.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

It would be stupid not get a Jason for the 40th anniversary of Friday the 13th. Halloween is probably my favorite franchise, but it really wouldn't make much sense to be making a new Michael Myers animatronic or large scale prop as they just released one over the past couple of years.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> I had no idea there was a new Halloween movie coming!!


Hopefully it's better than Halloween 2018. I literally wanted everyone to die in 2018 except the babysitter and the cute kid.


----------



## witch in the woods (Jul 12, 2019)

I don’t think it’s ever too early to start thinking about Halloween. I am looking for ideas and props year round. Last year we did a dead mans swamp, dead and breakfast, saw walkthrough, carnevil with creepy games people could play, and a cemetery. We have done asylums, butcher shops, freak shows and an electric chair. I would also like to see more of the monsters. I stumbled on a mummy find at goodwill a couple years ago and we incorporated it into the woods. Built a pyramid and cats and tombs and all. Wasn’t a big hit. I’m afraid youngsters are not going to know who these monsters are if we don’t start seeing them around.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

There’s a licensing lawsuit surrounding all Friday the 13th merchandise that’s been going on for a couple years. That’s the reason there’s been very few Jason related merch for Halloween lately. Gemmy tried making a new life size Jason last year and this year but it got canceled both times due to the lawsuit.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> There’s a licensing lawsuit surrounding all Friday the 13th merchandise that’s been going on for a couple years. That’s the reason there’s been very few Jason related merch for Halloween lately. Gemmy tried making a new life size Jason last year and this year but it got canceled both times due to the lawsuit.
> View attachment 729877


Spirit had a lot of Friday the 13th merch last Halloween. I thought maybe they were wetting people's beaks for this Halloween. I loaded up on Jason pathway lights for this 40th anniversary. Our haunt is largely themed around classic horror films from Nosferatu to Trick R Treat. I would buy a Jason animatronic for the same reason I bought the Michael Myers I just collect everything from those franchises, but these props can actually look cooler if they are static and you add lighting and don't let people get too close to them. The masks they use are garbage anyways LOL


----------



## ScareyCarrie (Aug 22, 2018)

Wow!!! 40th Anniversary of Friday the 13th? Boy I'm getting old.


----------



## TerriG (Sep 1, 2019)

When is the list of new releases usually available?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

TerriG said:


> When is the list of new releases usually available?


July is usually when all the new animatronics and other items start to be released.


----------



## TerriG (Sep 1, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> July is usually when all the new animatronics and other items start to be released.


Thank you!


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

This is just a little update for the people who don't know what's going on. The Trick 'r Treat Sam animatronic and the Good Guys Doll are both up for pre-order. Sam will ship on 7/1/20 and the Good Guys Doll will ship on 7/8/20. Both are from last year so they are nothing new but they may have some slight improvements. The sneak peeks should also be starting here soon. Either this week or next week.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I can also confirm that whenever a prop returns, Spirit raises its price. Just an FYI


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Jack Straw is up for pre-order. He will ship on 7/29/20. He's from last year so he isn't new in case anybody doesn't know that already.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Crouchy is up for pre-order. He will ship on 8/5/20.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Man's Possessed Friend is also up for pre-order but Spirit Halloween has not advertised him yet. This will be his third year being sold at Spirit stores. He will ship on 7/15/20.


----------



## The Skeleton Crew (Aug 2, 2016)

Place your orders now...


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

I heard on YouTube that sneak peeks begin June 28th.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I heard on YouTube that sneak peeks begin June 28th.


I noticed several new "preorder" props on ebay the other night by seller holidaytimes...Don't know if it's the same stuff that Spirit sells but it looks similar.....I'll link one of the props and then you can look at the other new items they have for sale....ZR









HALLOWEEN ANIMATED LIFE SIZE CATACOMB CREATURE SKULL PROP DECORATION Animatronic | eBay


Your house will be the scariest in the neighborhood! NEW & NEVER USED -ANIMATED WITH SOUND. Infra-red sensor works up to 6.5 feet away and works in all lighting conditions. Quick and easy assembly with quick-connect poles.



www.ebay.com


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

ZombieRaider said:


> I noticed several new "preorder" props on ebay the other night by seller holidaytimes...Don't know if it's the same stuff that Spirit sells but it looks similar.....I'll link one of the props and then you can look at the other new items they have for sale....ZR
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of those are Spirit items, just the Seasonal Visions and Tekky Toys items that were at the Halloween expo early this year. These “preorder” items are usually a lot more expensive than the actual item so I recommend just waiting until they hit online sites and in stores.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah, I just assume that those "pre-orders" on eBay are simply people trying to make a profit by taking your money now, and then ordering it and having it direct delivered to you when it goes for sale. Time-arbitrage. As you are not actually pre-ordering it from some distributor, there is no guarantee (of any kind) that you will get the prop (above and beyond the normal risks you take when ordering on eBay). And, presupposing that the seller is actually acting in good faith, if they can't locate one later, they can just cancel the sale and refund your money, and the buyer has no recourse whatsoever in that case. You can't even leave a bad review.

During Halloween season you will actually see eBay listings for props then currently on, say, Home Depot's website, where the seller is just going to take your money and then immediately order on HD's website and have them ship to you. Just trying to take advantage of people and pocket a few bucks.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Restless Acres said:


> Yeah, I just assume that those "pre-orders" on eBay are simply people trying to make a profit by taking your money now, and then ordering it and having it direct delivered to you when it goes for sale. Time-arbitrage. As you are not actually pre-ordering it from some distributor, there is no guarantee (of any kind) that you will get the prop (above and beyond the normal risks you take when ordering on eBay). And, presupposing that the seller is actually acting in good faith, if they can't locate one later, they can just cancel the sale and refund your money, and the buyer has no recourse whatsoever in that case. You can't even leave a bad review.
> 
> During Halloween season you will actually see eBay listings for props then currently on, say, Home Depot's website, where the seller is just going to take your money and then immediately order on HD's website and have them ship to you. Just trying to take advantage of people and pocket a few bucks.


Yes that’s exactly it I believe.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Rumor has it that an old prop is returning...


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Rumor has it that an old prop is returning...


Better be Uncle Charlie


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Some new decorations were added! Looks like Spirit is going all out with clowns this year.





Free Hugz Clown Doll - Spirithalloween.com


Show you aren't clowning around with your Halloween decor this year when you get yourself this Free Hugz Clown Doll. This terrifying clown will add some spookiness to any Halloween display and is great for scaring the socks off of any of your friends. This clown also features creepy spoken...




www.spirithalloween.com









Clown Toe Tapper - Spirithalloween.com


All the neighbors will know that the circus is in town when they see you decorate with this Clown Toe Tapper decoration. You'll be the one laughing this Halloween when the cursed clown feet come to life and start terrorizing all your friends! These feet feature actual sound and toe-tapping...




www.spirithalloween.com









Animated Light-Up Purple Hair Clown Spearhead - Spirithalloween.com


Turn your Halloween décor into an absolute creepshow when you add this Animated Light-Up Purple Hair Clown Spearhead to the mix. This clown features up to three different phrases, has LED light-up eyes, and an animated mouth to make it look like it's actually alive. Trick-or-treaters will know...




www.spirithalloween.com









Animated Light-Up Green Hair Clown Spearhead - Spirithalloween.com


Get ready to creep out the neighborhood this Halloween when you add this Animated Light-Up Green Hair Clown Spearhead to your Halloween décor. This creepy clown head features up to three different spoken phrases and glowing LED eyes that really show off how evil he is. There's nothing funny...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Some new decorations were added! Looks like Spirit is going all out with clowns this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No more Clowns!!! 😡


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

bobby2003 said:


> No more Clowns!!! 😡


Well, I like the clown stuff so it's an A+ for me.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Sounds like they’re finally caving to the cringe fans.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Rumor has it that an improved Uncle Charlie is returning...


Given that Doug and Phil DeGrave, a Zombie Baby from 2014, is returning, now I wouldn't be completely surprised if he does make a return. Hopefully he is in fact improved as well, since I recall that the original had several issues (Many involving the wiring and flimsy frame). 

Limb Ripper also made a return in 2017, 5 years later, so it's not unheard of for Seasonal Visions to bring an animatronic back. It's definitely possible Uncle Charlie will come back too, a decade later. If he sells well, it would be very exciting to see Spirit bring back even more older props! So far we've seen it from two companies: Seasonal Visions with Limb Ripper and PartyTime Costume with Doug and Phil. I'd personally love to see a company like YJ or Gemmy bring back an old animatronic. Although for Gemmy, they'd never go back to the pop-up life-sizes.


----------



## Mr H20 (Jun 25, 2020)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Some new decorations were added! Looks like Spirit is going all out with clowns this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have one another


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

It's going to feel weird without the Spirit stores being open this year, I wonder if Halloween Express follows.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> It's going to feel weird without the Spirit stores being open this year, I wonder if Halloween Express follows.


The consensus is that that is a hoax.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Restless Acres said:


> The consensus is that that is a hoax.


It is. Several random news websites took a letter that Haunt Former made for April fools day months ago and spread it around causing mass confusion and anger.






The stores will be open as usual with COVID rules in place:


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Yup, a buddy of mine who secures all their locations each year posted about it as well..











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I'm very happy that Spirit will still be opening stores with all of the COVID safety rules. Given how crowded the store gets, especially in October, it's very smart of them to have the maximum customer capacity as well.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

djjerme said:


> Yup, a buddy of mine who secures all their locations each year posted about it as well..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very good news!!!! We were bummed out when we saw this pop up on social media yesterday


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/84599900399/posts/10159020763305400


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

It's official: an updated Uncle Charlie animatronic is returning to Spirit for 2020 for his 10-year anniversary. Comparing him to the original from 2010, some notable differences include plastic shoes instead of fabric shoes, a different hand holding the candy bucket, a more poorly painted lollipop, brown buttons on his jacket instead of red buttons, a higher quality hat material, and obviously, the face.

I feel that the original face looks far more sinister. However, the change in the facial structure is likely due to the fact that it is now latex instead of blow plastic, allowing for the addition of mouth movement (Which is definitely a huge improvement from the original, only having head movement). I don't know why the eyes are so much larger now, though. The smaller eyes on the original still glowed and didn't look as unrealistic.

I'm very happy that he has the exact same phrases as the original version as well. He also had a substantial price increase from $169.99 to $209.99 ($149.99 in 2010). I've included a visual comparison of both models.

















Here is the link to his product page on Spirit's website. His full video can be viewed there as well.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Rumor has it that an old prop is returning...


yup it’s Uncle Charlie




__ https://www.facebook.com/84599900399/posts/10159020763305400


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Here’s a video comparison to the 2010 one with a full size look at the new one.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

CCdalek said:


> It's official: an updated Uncle Charlie animatronic is returning to Spirit for 2020 for his 10-year anniversary. Comparing him to the original from 2010, some notable differences include plastic shoes instead of fabric shoes, a different hand holding the candy bucket, a more poorly painted lollipop, brown buttons on his jacket instead of red buttons, a higher quality hat material, and obviously, the face.
> 
> I feel that the original face looks far more sinister. However, the change in the facial structure is likely due to the fact that it is now latex instead of blow plastic, allowing for the addition of mouth movement (Which is definitely a huge improvement from the original, only having head movement). I don't know why the eyes are so much larger now, though. The smaller eyes on the original still glowed and didn't look as unrealistic.
> 
> ...


The lollipop that the new one has is the same one that both Candy Creep and Mr. Happy have which is what I predicted in one of my previous posts so it could be possible that Wacky Mole will return this year as well since they can use Candy Creep's mallet for him.


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

I just ordered Demonic Dahlia, the jumping black spider and the shop sitting scarecrow......20% off Dahlia, about 50% off spider and the scarecrow was only $80. First time using a freight forwarding company and a bit worried about what it's going to cost me to ship them to Australia! Hopefully it's not too bad so I can order more when more stuff comes out.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

What every haunter seems to be curious about is the fact that Spirit Halloween is calling Fridays "Flashback Fridays". As wacky as this sounds (pun intended), what if Wacky Mole Clown also returns, and then they do a clown theme with throwbacks to all of the clowns they have done in the past? Crazy thought, but I'm super excited for this year!! 👻💥


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yet another Jumping Spider variation new for this year:








21 Inch Red and Black Jumping Spider Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Skullkrane said:


> What every haunter seems to be curious about is the fact that Spirit Halloween is calling Fridays "Flashback Fridays". As wacky as this sounds (pun intended), what if Wacky Mole Clown also returns, and then they do a clown theme with throwbacks to all of the clowns they have done in the past? Crazy thought, but I'm super excited for this year!! 👻💥


I noticed the "Flashback Fridays" promotion too! If it were just Uncle Charlie, they wouldn't have used the plural form of Friday. I was also really excited seeing that! If more animatronics are returning, it would be amazing to see Wacky Mole again since he was such a unique clown prop, but I also hope there's more than just clowns.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

ghostbust99 said:


> Yet another Jumping Spider variation new for this year:
> View attachment 731601
> 
> 21 Inch Red and Black Jumping Spider Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Even though it's just another Jumping Spider, I'm actually pretty excited to see this variation! Red and black is my favorite color combination, and I have yet to own a single Jumping Spider despite this being their 10th year at Spirit. This may be the year I finally buy one...


----------



## Halloweenhaunterboyee1234 (Jun 27, 2020)

ghostbust99 said:


> Yet another Jumping Spider variation new for this year:
> View attachment 731601
> 
> 21 Inch Red and Black Jumping Spider Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


I kind of regret buying the Black Jumping Spider now because I like this version way better.
Also, why is it in stock instead of pre-order?


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Someone got their hands on the 2020 Spirit Halloween/Tekky Toys adapter and found a new animatronic name on it: Ellie Hatchet

Thoughts?


----------



## Halloweenhaunterboyee1234 (Jun 27, 2020)

Skullkrane said:


> Someone got their hands on the 2020 Spirit Halloween/Tekky Toys adapter and found a new animatronic name on it: Ellie Hatchet
> 
> Thoughts?


I've known about that for a few days now, and the Red and Black Jumping Spider was on it too.

As for Ellie, I'm not sure. I have a few ideas though. I picture her looking a lot like Constance Hatchaway from The Haunted Mansion. She could have head and mouth movement, and possibly move her arm with the hatchet, and say puns about axes and cutting.

I have a few other variants on this idea, but I see this as the most plausible.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Halloweenhaunterboyee1234 said:


> I've known about that for a few days now, and the Red and Black Jumping Spider was on it too.
> 
> As for Ellie, I'm not sure. I have a few ideas though. I picture her looking a lot like Constance Hatchaway from The Haunted Mansion. She could have head and mouth movement, and possibly move her arm with the hatchet, and say puns about axes and cutting.
> 
> I have a few other variants on this idea, but I see this as the most plausible.


Ooooo.. considering my daughter dressed as Constance Hatchaway last year, I might be down for picking something like that up!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Halloweenhaunterboyee1234 said:


> I kind of regret buying the Black Jumping Spider now because I like this version way better.
> Also, why is it in stock instead of pre-order?


Totally agree. I have the black one as well and the black widow gal is red and black so the updated colors would have been fabulous!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That black and red spider is nice (have two of the all black ones to get kids coming and going—best scare prop) but I will say the red will catch their attention and might spoil the surprise whereas an all black can hide better in the shadows. One can always add colored fur to the black one. Am I remembering the first spider design wrong? Was it all black or did it have white on it? I know they came out with a brown one like two years later. 

i have a few of SH’s clown props including Uncle Charlie. Hard to image he came out 10 years ago already. I like the moving mouth but have to say the original looks more imposing and frightening with I think a larger head. Glad to see him making a come back. I probably shouldn’t even be looking at these but its fun to see what’s coming out.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ghostbust99 said:


> It is. Several random news websites took a letter that Haunt Former made for April fools day months ago and spread it around causing mass confusion and anger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually disappointed customers don’t have to wear masks. Indoor location. Well established that people can still feel well but be spreaders and anything other than an N95 mask which most people can’t even get is still a bigger risk even if you are wearing one and others aren’t.

I online ordered the only prop I think I will get this year back during their halfway to halloween sale but since I have a number of clowns am intrigued by the Clown Feet. Wish there was a video. And noticed it was Sold Out already. Anyone order them? If so please post a video if you can when they arrive. Anyone see the price?


----------



## Halloweenhaunterboyee1234 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> actually disappointed customers don’t have to wear masks. Indoor location. Well established that people can still feel well but be spreaders and anything other than an N95 mask which most people can’t even get is still a bigger risk even if you are wearing one and others aren’t.
> 
> I online ordered the only prop I think I will get this year back during their halfway to halloween sale but since I have a number of clowns am intrigued by the Clown Feet. Wish there was a video. And noticed it was Sold Out already. Anyone order them? If so please post a video if you can when they arrive. Anyone see the price?


The clown feet (if they're the ones I'm thinking of) I'm pretty sure are unreleased. All unreleased items appear as Sold Out so that's why.

Are these the ones you're talking about?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Halloweenhaunterboyee1234 said:


> The clown feet (if they're the ones I'm thinking of) I'm pretty sure are unreleased. All unreleased items appear as Sold Out so that's why.
> 
> Are these the ones you're talking about?


Yes, those are the ones. Unreleased as in not going to be released or just not officially revealed yet? Any idea.


----------



## Halloweenhaunterboyee1234 (Jun 27, 2020)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yes, those are the ones. Unreleased as in not going to be released or just not officially revealed yet? Any idea.


I meant that they haven't been officially revealed yet.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Just a confirmation about the letter that has been circulating (Spirit not doing actual stores in 2020). 

Spirit has confirmed it's not true and confirmed there will be stores opening this fall for Halloween 2020. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1276548996782329856


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Yes, those are the ones. Unreleased as in not going to be released or just not officially revealed yet? Any idea.


Not officially revealed yet, the only things that have been are Uncle Charlie and the new Jumping Spider.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I hope Uncle Charlie isn't it for new clowns I hope there are more, much more!!!! Don't @ me


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I hope Uncle Charlie isn't it for new clowns I hope there are more, much more!!!! Don't @ me


We could use more clown humor (or scares) in this time of covid. I think the shoes prop might be my only purchase this year though as I have quite a number of clown props and costumes/masks to add more whenever I run with the Clowns theme. I do like that large Crouchy guy and the Bump N Go Mr. Toots and they would be my next purchases otherwise.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> We could use more clown humor (or scares) in this time of covid. I think the shoes prop might be my only purchase this year though as I have quite a number of clown props and costumes/masks to add more whenever I run with the Clowns theme. I do like that large Crouchy guy and the Bump N Go Mr. Toots and they would be my next purchases otherwise.


Shoes prop? I didn't know about this...I will have to look for them


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Shoes prop? I didn't know about this...I will have to look for them


Clown Toe Tapper


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks like she’s back for 2020


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Side-Show Al said:


> Looks like she’s back for 2020
> 
> View attachment 731672


Online only though.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

ghostbust99 said:


> Online only though.


Apparently she's not online only. I've seen conflicting sources. The website does not seem to state she is online-only.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Aside from Ellie Hatchet, there are two other unreleased animatronics: Digiteyes Clown and Anima 252.

Digiteyes Clown is similar to Wailing Phantom with the LCD eyes.

John Doe is supposedly coming back as well.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Aside from Ellie Hatchet, there are two other unreleased animatronics: Digiteyes Clown and Anima 252.
> 
> Digiteyes Clown is similar to Wailing Phantom with the LCD eyes.
> 
> John Doe is supposedly coming back as well.


Where’d you hear about John Doe? I haven’t seen that anywhere.


----------



## halloweenqueen31 (May 3, 2013)

pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> I really liked the pier and shark display from last year. I often have a skeleton pirate on a dock display so it resonated well with me.
> I'm always looking for the classic Universal Monsters but I guess the licensing makes them too expensive.
> This year I'm hoping for a ghost theme with a haunted house set but without any gore (slaughter houses bore me).
> Maybe something more along the lines of Disney's Haunted Mansion (fun with jump scares and lots of ghost noises).
> ...


That is a GREAT idea! Like Home Depot's classes, but spooky!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Aside from Ellie Hatchet, there are two other unreleased animatronics: Digiteyes Clown and Anima 252.
> 
> Digiteyes Clown is similar to Wailing Phantom with the LCD eyes.
> 
> John Doe is supposedly coming back as well.


I haven't heard anything about John Doe returning either. I don't recall him being a great seller, so it would be surprising if he did return.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

The first John Doe, have two of him, had blood on the sheet in the head area. I used one of them in my brain research lab and thought it was perfect for that.










I bought the second one afterwards on day after sale and liked that he could be triggered and pictured two of them being connected to their multi-prop remote and sitting up at the same time in a mad lab setting.

Then they came out with a version without the blood. Can't imagine what next version would be. For some reason I thought I saw one that had alien feet...?


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The first John Doe, have two of him, had blood on the sheet in the head area. I used one of them in my brain research lab and thought it was perfect for that. I bought the second one afterwards on day after sale and liked that he could be triggered and so pictured two of them with them being connected to their multi-prop remote sitting up at the same time in a mad lab setting.
> 
> Then they came out with a version without the blood. Can't imagine what next version would be. For some reason I thought I saw one that had alien feet...?


The alien one was from 2017. I don't think they're going to be coming out with another one and if they do then I'm going to be disappointed.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> The first John Doe, have two of him, had blood on the sheet. Then they came out with a version without the blood. Can't imagine what next version would be. For some reason I thought I saw one that had alien feet...?


Yes there was an alien version in 2017 called “Toe Tagged Corpse” with swappable Alien/Human cosmetics. It wasn’t made by the same makers as John Doe however and the quality was quite bad tbh.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

6ft Flesh Eating Zombie is up for preorder.

Instructions: HERE


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Side-Show Al said:


> 6ft Flesh Eating Zombie is up for preorder.
> 
> View attachment 731775
> View attachment 731775


This is their next “Flashback Friday”. He was originally sold in 2011, but like Uncle Charlie they brought him back and updated him.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Interesting that Uncle Charlie’s expected ship date is Aug 12th while Flesh Eating zombie is early October...

ORDER NOW! EXPECTED TO SHIP ON OR BEFORE 10/7/20


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Don't have this prop, so can't tell, but is this even updated or is it identical? Uncle Charlie was changed significantly, but the videos made it look like 2020 was same as 2010.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

This may be the first prop I ever pre-order, esp. as it is online only. Or so I have read.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Audio updated (mildly), mouth moves now. Anything else?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Restless Acres said:


> Don't have this prop, so can't tell, but is this even updated or is it identical? Uncle Charlie was changed significantly, but the videos made it look like 2020 was same as 2010.


It’s definitely updated, it’s not as severe as Uncle Charlie as the Zombie didn’t need a ton of work to bring him up to today’s tech. Here’s the original:


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Sideshow Al, if they rerelease an unupdated Wacky Mole, can I get a refund?!? 😜


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Restless Acres said:


> Sideshow Al, if they rerelease an unupdated Wacky Mole, can I get a refund?!? 😜


😬 - perhaps store credit. 😂


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Wow! I was definitely not expecting Flesh-Eating Zombie to make a return this year... I'm very happy with the updates made on him as well! Unlike Uncle Charlie where some updates (Such as the face and lollipop) were inferior to the original, I feel that every update to Flesh Eating Zombie was perfect. The latex face offers a more disgusting fleshy zombie appearance and feel. It also allows for mouth movement, which I didn't feel the original even needed since he only groaned and didn't say anything except, "brains", but having it makes him that much more realistic! I do wonder whether he'll be in stores, since he isn't listed as "Online Only" yet but he does have a higher SKU number, which generally only Online Only props have.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

2020 really could be the year of returning animatronics. I'm still waiting to see if any other companies around in the old days, such as YJ, will re-release any props this year. I think Bloody Bag of Jokes is a good possibility now given the many clown products we know about so far. YJ also proved last year that they'd still be capable of making it. Cocooned Corpse has the exact same body-twisting movement, and the Clown Door Knocker has the same bloodshot light-up eyes and mouth movement. The one update they could make is adding the head raising movement of Cocooned Corpse and Zombie Bait, since the original only had the moving mouth.


----------



## halloween-for-life (Jul 3, 2020)

Side-Show Al said:


> Interesting that Uncle Charlie’s expected ship date is Aug 12th while Flesh Eating zombie is early October...
> 
> ORDER NOW! EXPECTED TO SHIP ON OR BEFORE 10/7/20
> [/QUOT


productions was probable on hold do to covid - 19 don't be shocked if they don't have every thing in stock when they first open. like last year some props only came to stores in October.


----------



## halloween-for-life (Jul 3, 2020)

so far from the flash back Fridays the props with blow mods heads are getting an update. so am hopping for 2013 that means Wacky mole clown will be back. i been asking for spirit to bring back old props for years now am so happy they are doing it. tho they should have gone as far as 2005 the good old days.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

The only returning props so far have been SVI so they’ll probably stick to them and possibly YJ. 

I’d love to see some 2009 props return as well such as Grinning Gertrude and Ripping Reaper Of Souls as they’re very underrated props.


----------



## halloween-for-life (Jul 3, 2020)

thos would great to see come back as well and i believe your right with SVI. few years was Limb Ripper but not an updated one sadly. think he was a test run to see if us haunters would buy returns. this is not good i know Uncle Charlie is come home to me and if Wacky Mole Clown comes back am getting him. i want Flesh Eating Zombie too this year i belive am going to be in the poor houes after halloween 😅😂 just may be the best year yet!!


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I worked for Spirit 10 years ago and the flesh eating zombie was easily my favorite that year. I didn't buy him then so this is a definite maybe this time around. 

I find the nostalgia for Uncle Charlie interesting...even after two days at 50% off we had 2 brand new ones and the floor model left to pack up and return on November 3rd. He just didn't draw any interest at our local stores that year.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

ghostbust99 said:


> The only returning props so far have been SVI so they’ll probably stick to them and possibly YJ.
> 
> I’d love to see some 2009 props return as well such as Grinning Gertrude and Ripping Reaper Of Souls as they’re very underrated props.


The only Spirit prop I feel I missed out on was the Frankencuted prop... I'm not sure I'd get it now though since I got Experimental Eddie last year....ZR


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

ghostbust99 said:


> The only returning props so far have been SVI so they’ll probably stick to them and possibly YJ.
> 
> I’d love to see some 2009 props return as well such as Grinning Gertrude and Ripping Reaper Of Souls as they’re very underrated props.


I'd love to see both of them return too! Grinning Gertrude was almost identical to the original Uncle Charlie in terms of electronics, so she could definitely be updated in a similar way. The one thing is if they added mouth movement to her like they did with Uncle Charlie, they would need to be very careful to not change her grin too much since that's a core part of her appearance. She was honestly one of my all-time favorite props Spirit has sold because of her simplicity and uniqueness, so seeing her return would be amazing! 

An updated Reaper of Souls would be cool to see too! He's another that was near perfect as he was, though, so I wonder what they'd add...


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Super cool new leaked animatronic! It's a clown that is hiding within a clown named Mr. Salty. I presume he will work just like Hugz the Clown, but with a pop-out action similar to that of the Grave Busting Vampire from HD in 2019. Here is a link to the leaked instruction manual: http://spirit.scene7.com/is/content/Spirit/ProductInfoDownloads/07572761_5124743_MR. SALTY_IS.pdf


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Skullkrane said:


> Super cool new leaked animatronic! It's a clown that is hiding within a clown named Mr. Salty. I presume he will work just like Hugz the Clown, but with a pop-out action similar to that of the Grave Busting Vampire from HD in 2019. Here is a link to the leaked instruction manual: http://spirit.scene7.com/is/content/Spirit/ProductInfoDownloads/07572761_5124743_MR. SALTY_IS.pdf


Looks awesome!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Skullkrane said:


> Super cool new leaked animatronic! It's a clown that is hiding within a clown named Mr. Salty. I presume he will work just like Hugz the Clown, but with a pop-out action similar to that of the Grave Busting Vampire from HD in 2019. Here is a link to the leaked instruction manual: http://spirit.scene7.com/is/content/Spirit/ProductInfoDownloads/07572761_5124743_MR. SALTY_IS.pdf


This is a very unique concept! It will be interesting to see what it does once a video is released. It looks like both clowns' frames have a motor, which is good since it means both of them will move. At first I was worried it might just be a simple animation where the tall one opens his coat and reveals the short one. It probably will have the same animation as Hugz like you said, but with two clowns. I do wonder if it will be in stores, though, since it has the higher SKU number.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

doto said:


> I worked for Spirit 10 years ago and the flesh eating zombie was easily my favorite that year. I didn't buy him then so this is a definite maybe this time around.
> 
> I find the nostalgia for Uncle Charlie interesting...even after two days at 50% off we had 2 brand new ones and the floor model left to pack up and return on November 3rd. He just didn't draw any interest at our local stores that year.


And Uncle Charlie was one of the first props I bought that year when he made it to our store! I loved the carnival theme Spirit had set up that year.

I ran to get him first day my store opened, since my store would sometimes only get a few of the larger props in and if they sold out you'd have to wait to see if their resupply order came through _and_ you managed to time a visit to them when things came back in. Some props were so popular the store would have waiting lists of people wanting it and then you were relying on someone calling you. I remember one year being unhappy a prop I was on a waiting list for came in and went out before I had a chance to get it despite being told I was the first person to go on the list. Never depended on wait lists after that if it was something I really liked. With stores in the area, in-store purchases were the way to go as shipping on life-size items added too much to the cost IMO and things could arrive damaged and be more of a hassle to return. I will say probably because of shipping costs, props have been designed to fit into smaller boxes. I still have a few of the pop up guys that only fit in pretty big boxes.

In fact I think my store had two Uncle Charlies in boxes and one on display when I bought mine. I knew I wanted him after playing the video of him and just didn't want to find myself trying to chase him down at other stores further away. If you're not doing carnevil or circus as a theme, then I can understand why he and the other clown props might not be as "popular" during the season as some others that are more halloween generic. With SH life-size props running in the $100-200+ range I don't think many families want to or can afford to devote a large amount of money to just a few props, especially if they need other items for their decorating. I'd say the majority of my neighbors have pretty small displays of just a few life-size props (even one) and some tombstones and lighting and pumpkins. Smaller props like spiders and bats maybe. Don't know how typical that is for other neighborhoods.

I have to say Uncle Charlie, Wacky Mole Clown, and the TNT guy are among my favorite props that I have. I have a lot of other items I really should weed through and get rid of to make storage more plentiful. When you are starting out and you go to the day after sales it's easy to pick up more than you really like or need. I'm sure that's a common theme among people here


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> And Uncle Charlie was one of the first props I bought that year when he made it to our store! I loved the carnival theme Spirit had set up that year.
> 
> I ran to get him first day my store opened, since my store would sometimes only get a few of the larger props in and if they sold out you'd have to wait to see if their resupply order came through _and_ you managed to time a visit to them when things came back in. Some props were so popular the store would have waiting lists of people wanting it and then you were relying on someone calling you. I remember one year being unhappy a prop I was on a waiting list for came in and went out before I had a chance to get it despite being told I was the first person to go on the list. Never depended on wait lists after that if it was something I really liked. With stores in the area, in-store purchases were the way to go as shipping on life-size items added too much to the cost IMO and things could arrive damaged and be more of a hassle to return. I will say probably because of shipping costs, props have been designed to fit into smaller boxes. I still have a few of the pop up guys that only fit in pretty big boxes.
> 
> ...


Word! I know I have advised people that in the long run, storage is more of an issue than cost. One of the reasons that I like props that pack small like Spirit's, generally. And I do the same thing after Halloween and but stuff I don't really love. That being said, I have discovered that whenever I pass on a prop that I am on the fence on, I always regret it. Tough to strike the balance. Flesh Eating Zombie? Most def. Mr. Salty? Strong maybe. Sometimes when I am on the fence I let after Halloween availability decide the issue.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

I completely understand waiting until after Halloween for those items you were undecided about.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

They're bringing back Wacky Mole, with LCD eyes!!!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> They're bringing back Wacky Mole, with LCD eyes!!!


Not exactly a surprise but still neat:


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> Not exactly a surprise but still neat:


That must be Digiteyes Clown. Last night, I was wondering if Spirit brought back Wacky Mole back, they would make his eyes spin, and when I saw Mr. Salty, the top clown's head looked similar to Wacky Mole's in terms of shape.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> That must be Digiteyes Clown. Last night, I was wondering if Spirit brought back Wacky Mole back, they would make his eyes spin, and when I saw Mr. Salty, the top clown's head looked similar to Wacky Mole's in terms of shape.


Ever since Wacky Mole Clown's release in 2013, I always wanted to see his eyes spin. Now this is awesome! The voice sounds really different, so I hope they kept the phrases and tone of voice.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

It’s not confirmed to actually be Wacky Mole. Here’s an enhanced image of the clip. It looks nothing like him:


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

ghostbust99 said:


> It’s not confirmed to actually be Wacky Mole. Here’s an enhanced image of the clip. It looks nothing like him:
> View attachment 731891
> 
> 
> View attachment 731892


To me, it looks like the nose is a different color, but I can still see the shape. The 'SVI Digiteyes Clown' is another animatronic being rumored, which it could easily be as well. I made a video on what I think here:


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> That must be Digiteyes Clown. Last night, I was wondering if Spirit brought back Wacky Mole back, they would make his eyes spin, and when I saw Mr. Salty, the top clown's head looked similar to Wacky Mole's in terms of shape.


any idea what said prop is supposed to look like? I've heard digiteyes clown was only going to be a mask.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

spookyman1998 said:


> any idea what said prop is supposed to look like? I've heard digiteyes clown was only going to be a mask.


No, it's supposed to be a clown with LCD screens for eyes, similar to those on the Wailing Phantom.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> No, it's supposed to be a clown with LCD screens for eyes, similar to those on the Wailing Phantom.


Interesting! Thanks for the reply. I wonder if this is him likee you mentioned im not convinced this is Wacky Mole though I think it'd be really neat if it was.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Definitely not Wacky Mole...








(This is the video enhanced to the greatest extent)
Digiteyes Clown is a MASK. It has no “ANIM” in the title code like every animatronic has:








Also SVI makes masks as well, not just animatronics. Yes the mystery clown has digital eyes but it’s not the same thing as the Spirit listing. Animatronics don’t have generic names like that.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

My guess is that Spirit released this teaser video to get people excited, thinking it is Wacky Mole (Which based on the YouTube comments a lot of people seem confident it is), just to reveal it's a mask or a small prop later on instead.  I do still think Wacky Mole returning is a good possibility though, but obviously for a Flashback Friday. I'm honestly glad that this most likely isn't him, because the full rainbow spiral eyes are too different from the eyes on the original. It's too many colors and they would clash with Wacky Mole's green, pink, yellow, and red color scheme.

I would love to see Wacky Mole return still, but not with these eyes. If he had digitally spinning eyes like this, but in the original red and yellow colors, that would be perfect since it would stay true to the original animatronic.


----------



## fallex (Jul 29, 2017)

I’ve only been dressing up the house for Halloween now for the past 4 years, so I haven’t been around Spirit during the glory days. I’m seeing a lot of these refreshed animatronics for the first time! I was so thrilled to finally see a legit zombie that I preordered him right away. I missed out on a smouldering zombie last year, and have been kicking myself for it ever since as I’m trying to dress up my
graveyard.

For my vision, clowns just don’t fit the scene, so im really happy to see
“New” props that AREN’T clowns!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Maybe the spiraling eyes thing will be like Spirit's Bonkers the Clown Door Knocker was when they were doing the clown themes - an accessory item of sorts.






Bonkers the Clown Door Knocker Decoration - Spirithalloween.com


Bonkers the Clown Door Knocker Decoration - When you hang the Bonkers the Clown Door Knocker decoration on the bedroom or bathroom door you can ensured of total privacy because everyone will be




www.spirithalloween.com





Bonkers was another clown prop (small as it was) that I bought to go with my other guys. He just screamed carnival/circus to me.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

The Michael Myers animatronic and other merchandise has returned for 2020: Michael Myers Costumes & Masks - Spirit Halloween - Spirithalloween.com


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Skullkrane said:


> The Michael Myers animatronic and other merchandise has returned for 2020: Michael Myers Costumes & Masks - Spirit Halloween - Spirithalloween.com


The animatronic hasn’t returned per-say it’s just still in stock. There’s no way it would actually return (especially to stores) considering how awful it looks.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Does anyone have experience with SP remote control for their animatronics? I was gonna invest but money fell short. I could really use like 7 remotes because of my prop placement


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Annnd here’s your answer to the mystery. Not Wacky Mole. Spirit just released a teaser of at least 17 animatronics flashing by (I’m guessing the entire lineup).


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Slowed down the video a bit


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

It's a weird line up. People online are commenting that it's a Christmas theme, due to Krampus and the toys. Alot of the props look static and professionally done, compared to last year's. This can't be Spirit's entire line up for this year?


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

My guess is toy room. There seems to be a lot of kids and things that eat kids (clown, Krampus, etc.) Throw in some dolls and teddy bears and you’re set. I think this guy is a jack in the box.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

This year looks amazing! The detail on some of these animatronics is top-notch. It looks to me like the Lurching Vampire, and perhaps even Lunging Lily, will be returning for 2020 at Spirit Halloween. I give my opinions in full in my latest video here 👻💥 :


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Nice job spirit.
I’m definitely getting that lcd eye clown looks cool. 
I was hoping for a ghostbusters animatronic I guess that ain’t happening 😂


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Here's some screen shots from the video:


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm assuming the girl in the yellow shirt is Ellie Hatchet, but I not sure. The demon, the girl, and the fourth one down(a vampire?)are the only ones that stuck out to me. 

The wild boar looks like it might be online only.

Tomorrow, I have to go and help set up my store. We're only putting up the outer perimeter because the floor is being cleaned next week. I went there earlier today, and looked inside the windows. The adult side of the store, as well as the dressing rooms were set up. Earlier this week, my boss told me that the store will be set up like last year. We're also suppose to get four pat racks of carryover from last year. I'll try to take some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I could be dead wrong, and prolly am, but one of the heads looks just like Moonshine Barrel Zombie.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Restless Acres said:


> I could be dead wrong, and prolly am, but one of the heads looks just like Moonshine Barrel Zombie.


It's possible that they reused the same mold. The person at the end reminded me of the Electrified Corpse.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

Side-Show Al said:


> My guess is toy room. There seems to be a lot of kids and things that eat kids (clown, Krampus, etc.) Throw in some dolls and teddy bears and you’re set. I think this guy is a jack in the box.
> 
> View attachment 731981


That’s a pretty good guess! I think that’d be an interesting theme.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

Skullkrane said:


> This year looks amazing! The detail on some of these animatronics is top-notch. It looks to me like the Lurching Vampire, and perhaps even Lunging Lily, will be returning for 2020 at Spirit Halloween. I give my opinions in full in my latest video here 👻💥 :


I agree the props this year look top notch and professional!! I can’t wait to see them all revealed!


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

I think this year looks awesome! I’m impressed by a lot of the props I saw in the video. I’m really excited for this year! Also I don’t understand why people are saying a Christmas theme even with Krampus that doesn’t make it a Christmas theme for me.

I could just be grasping at straws here toon but If you look at the background images for Uncle Charlie and Flesh Eating Zombie it looks like some haunted house or haunted cabin.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Restless Acres said:


> I could be dead wrong, and prolly am, but one of the heads looks just like Moonshine Barrel Zombie.


I noticed that too! Even the clothing looks very similar to Moonshine Barrel Zombie. It would be strange if they are using the same mold for it, since the company that produced him (Easewell Management) stopped producing products for Spirit in 2014. This is the guy you're talking about, right?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

There's a lot of really interesting new animatronics this year just based on this video, and the amount of detail of almost everything looks outstanding! A demonic dog, a creepy girl hushing, Krampus (Which unfortunately looks like Crazy Create based on the eyes), a goblin or elf-like creature, a doll with a teddy bear, a clown in a box, a guy in a clown mask and hoodie, a vampire, a girl holding a hatchet, a clown with a face similar to Sweet Dreams, a clown playing peek-a-boo, a zombie pulling something out of his mouth, a pig, a creature with a gaping mouth similar to the Rapture from 2012, a classic clown with a red nose and makeup, the clown with the spinning eyes (Not Wacky Mole), and a guy that looks like Mean Ol' Gramps from 2012. That's at least 17 new animatronics shown, unless some are a single prop which is definitely possible.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

It's not Zombie Barrel guy....ZR


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Double post


----------



## SpiritWikiFounder (Jul 8, 2020)

ghostbust99 said:


> Annnd here’s your answer to the mystery. Not Wacky Mole. Spirit just released a teaser of at least 28 animatronics flashing by (I’m guessing the entire lineup).
> View attachment 731980


There are most likely 17 animatronics in the video, 16 new ones besides Uncle Charlie. Here's a gallery where each closeup of a separate face is shown: Spirit Halloween 2020: The Latest News


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

CCdalek said:


> I noticed that too! Even the clothing looks very similar to Moonshine Barrel Zombie. It would be strange if they are using the same mold for it, since the company that produced him (Easewell Management) stopped producing products for Spirit in 2014. This is the guy you're talking about, right?
> View attachment 731998


Correct!!!


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

CCdalek said:


> There's a lot of really interesting new animatronics this year just based on this video, and the amount of detail of almost everything looks outstanding! A demonic dog, a creepy girl hushing, Krampus (Which unfortunately looks like Crazy Create based on the eyes), a goblin or elf-like creature, a doll with a teddy bear, a clown in a box, a guy in a clown mask and hoodie, a vampire, a girl holding a hatchet, a clown with a face similar to Sweet Dreams, a clown playing peek-a-boo, a zombie pulling something out of his mouth, a pig, a creature with a gaping mouth similar to the Rapture from 2012, a classic clown with a red nose and makeup, the clown with the spinning eyes (Not Wacky Mole), and a guy that looks like Mean Ol' Gramps from 2012. That's at least 17 new animatronics shown, unless some are a single prop which is definitely possible.


The Krampus animatronic could be made by a different company. Here are pictures for a comparison between Krampus (from the 2015 film), the Krampus animatronic, and Forest Demon. Krampus's eye design looks different from the Forest Demon's eye design. Also, the Krampus animatronic has the same eyes as Krampus from the 2015 film but his eyes are hard to see in the movie.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> The Krampus animatronic could be made by a different company. Here are pictures for a comparison between Krampus (from the 2015 film), the Krampus animatronic, and Forest Demon. Krampus's eye design looks different from the Forest Demon's eye design. Also, the Krampus animatronic has the same eyes as Krampus from the 2015 film but his eyes are hard to see in the movie.
> View attachment 732005
> 
> View attachment 732006
> ...


The face structure looks almost identical to that of Forest Demon in my opinion. I have a good feeling it will function just like Forest Demon,and will be produced by Crazy Create. Forest Demon


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Here's the store so far, as well as carryover.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> The Krampus animatronic could be made by a different company. Here are pictures for a comparison between Krampus (from the 2015 film), the Krampus animatronic, and Forest Demon. Krampus's eye design looks different from the Forest Demon's eye design. Also, the Krampus animatronic has the same eyes as Krampus from the 2015 film but his eyes are hard to see in the movie.
> View attachment 732005
> 
> View attachment 732006
> ...


That is a good point that Forest Demon's pupils have a different shape than Krampus'. Both are horizontal slits but Krampus' are movie-accurate. It definitely could be made by a different company. At the same time, as much as I dislike Crazy Create for the quality of their animatronics, the eyes on their props always look very realistic. Krampus appears to have the same realisticness in his eyes, and I can't think of another company that makes eyes quite like that.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Here's our animatronics that we got today:


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Krampus has been cryptically confirmed to be exactly that by Michael Dougherty himself.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> Krampus has been cryptically confirmed to be exactly that by Michael Dougherty himself.
> View attachment 732039


On the paper for the store layout, there was an endcap for Krampus.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

CCdalek said:


> That is a good point that Forest Demon's pupils have a different shape than Krampus'. Both are horizontal slits but Krampus' are movie-accurate. It definitely could be made by a different company. At the same time, as much as I dislike Crazy Create for the quality of their animatronics, the eyes on their props always look very realistic. Krampus appears to have the same realisticness in his eyes, and I can't think of another company that makes eyes quite like that.


Yeah, he could either be Crazy Create or YJ since both make licensed stuff for Spirit.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm pretty sure he's Crazy Create. I think he moves side to side and moves his mouth, with LED eyes.


----------



## SpiritWikiFounder (Jul 8, 2020)

3 Ft Fogging Vampire


The 3 Ft Fogging Vampire is an animatronic set to be sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2020 Halloween season. Not much is known about this animatronic, but it may resemble a vampire with fog coming out of its mouth. TBA This animatronic listing is likely for the Unnamed Vampire Animatronic...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com





New listing with an actual name that was later taken off the site. It's probably the Unnamed Vampire Animatronic


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Don't believe that. The Spirit Wiki is very unreliable. People have been putting up fake stuff on there recently in attempts to throw off unknowing people.


----------



## Spiritlover2012 (Jul 9, 2020)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> On the paper for the store layout, there was an endcap for Krampus.


Hmm interesting. Kfamous could also get his own littler area, kinda like NBC and Beetlejuice.


----------



## Spiritlover2012 (Jul 9, 2020)

_Krampus_


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

A stock picture was found of a new animatronic.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> A stock picture was found of a new animatronic.
> View attachment 732062


Her eyes look different from how they appeared in the video. Still interesting to see though.

It looks like she might have LCD eyes as well.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Spirit Halloween is doing a massive pre-season clearance sale, with savings of up to 50% off! Check out my latest video on my thoughts and opinions on everything on sale for a limited time:


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Her eyes look different from how they appeared in the video. Still interesting to see though.
> 
> It looks like she might have LCD eyes as well.


The lighting in the video was to not reveal everything about the animatronics so there’s a good bet they’ll all look different than in the video.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

If Krampus is Crazy Create, I just hope it's not another pop-up animatronic like Forest Demon or Pennywise. 

The girl animatronic still looks very spooky in the stock photo. The lighting in the video just made her even creepier. I feel like it's very effective just having a normal-looking girl with shading around her eyes. It looks like she's going to be $99.99, though, so I doubt she's going to have much movement at all (If any), considering Abandoned Annie was $109.99 with only sound and mouth movement. She could just be a detailed static prop with sound.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

CCdalek said:


> If Krampus is Crazy Create, I just hope it's not another pop-up animatronic like Forest Demon or Pennywise.
> 
> The girl animatronic still looks very spooky in the stock photo. The lighting in the video just made her even creepier. I feel like it's very effective just having a normal-looking girl with shading around her eyes. It looks like she's going to be $99.99, though, so I doubt she's going to have much movement at all (If any), considering Abandoned Annie was $109.99 with only sound and mouth movement. She could just be a detailed static prop with sound.


According to the Spirit Halloween Wiki, she will turn from side to side as her audio (as heard in the teaser video) is emitted.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Skullkrane said:


> Spirit Halloween is doing a massive pre-season clearance sale, with savings of up to 50% off! Check out my latest video on my thoughts and opinions on everything on sale for a limited time: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lvgfVDAi0jg&feature=youtu.be
> View attachment 732063


Trying to decide on Blood Brothers. Anyone want to sway my decision one way or the other?


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Restless Acres said:


> Trying to decide on Blood Brothers. Anyone want to sway my decision one way or the other?


A Halloween YouTuber by the name of Jared O' Lantern has made a great review on them:


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yes, I saw. Just need someone to sway me either way.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

The name of the girl animatronic is “Mommy’s Favorite”. There’s a video now as well. All it literally does is move side to side. Not worth $100 imo. Not a fan.








Mommy’s Favorite


Mommy’s Favorite was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2020 Halloween season. It resembles a girl with strawberry blonde hair holding up one finger to her mouth in a silencing gesture. She is wearing a blue dress with a polka dotted blouse. When activated, she turns from side to...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Halloweenhaunterboyee1234 (Jun 27, 2020)

ghostbust99 said:


> The name of the girl animatronic is “Mommy’s Favorite”. There’s a video now as well. All it literally does is move side to side. Not worth $100 imo. Not a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, it's not even that big either.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Not a fan either - reminds me of my Silent and Deadly Clown though...


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> The name of the girl animatronic is “Mommy’s Favorite”. There’s a video now as well. All it literally does is move side to side. Not worth $100 imo. Not a fan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's way too plain, not only is it because she is not scary but she just looks like a regular girl. Like no one would know it was a Halloween decoration unless you told them. At least give her a knife or put some blood on her dress.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> She's way too plain, not only is it because she is not scary but she just looks like a regular girl. Like no one would know it was a Halloween decoration unless you told them. At least give her a knife or put some blood on her dress.


Exactly, I feel she would’ve worked better as a roaming prop holding a bloody knife behind her back that could be revealed when she turns direction. And add a malicious grin too, I agree she looks too plain, not one thing about her says “Halloween prop”.

Her phrase isn’t even creepy at all unless you read the prop “backstory” on the website which I know the general consumer public won’t.


----------



## katrick1128 (May 1, 2020)

She looks similar to the cover of this movie. Can't find the "back story" on SH page but she looks creepy and if for $100 or less can be lit to be really creepy, especially if in the right setting. Change her dress and put your own knife in her hand. Not an investor in any of these animatronic manufactures but cut them some slack. If SH is putting out the amount of new content teased in the recent trailer with the catastrophes that are going on in the U.S. then we shoud be happy we are getting anything.

Advice: Keep your cup half full and stop drinking the media kool-aid..........sorry to be so preachy just tired of all the negative. I come to this site to escape it......


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

katrick1128 said:


> She looks similar to the cover of this movie. Can't find the "back story" on SH page but she looks creepy and if for $100 or less can be lit to be really creepy, especially if in the right setting. Change her dress and put your own knife in her hand. Not an investor in any of these animatronic manufactures but cut them some slack. If SH is putting out the amount of new content teased in the recent trailer with the catastrophes that are going on in the U.S. then we shoud be happy we are getting anything.
> 
> Advice: Keep your cup half full and stop drinking the media kool-aid..........sorry to be so preachy just tired of all the negative. I come to this site to escape it......


I don't mean to come across as negative, but I wish she looked a lot more like the movie cover you posted. As is, she sort of looks like she is picking her nose.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Here’s the Toe Tapper video - simple yet effective.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

Side-Show Al said:


> Not a fan either - reminds me of my Silent and Deadly Clown though...


Silent but Deadly clown was way better than this lol.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

I'd argue that Mommy's Favorite is one of the worst animatronics of all time; I would place her in the Top 10 worst for sure. Nothing about her is creepy; she is only four feet tall and barely does anything. At least Abandoned Annie from the year prior featured a creepy animation and scary voice. Nothing about her is scary, and unless you put her in a nursery theme, she won't be scaring anyone. I give my opinions on her in my latest video:


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

spookyman1998 said:


> Silent but Deadly clown was way better than this lol.



Agreed 😉 - just pointing out the similarities. I too used to call him Silent “but“ Deadly until I just so happened to read the box one day and caught my mistake. 😂


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Side-Show Al said:


> Agreed 😉 - just pointing out the similarities. I too used to call him Silent “but“ Deadly until I just so happened to read the box one day and caught my mistake. 😂
> 
> View attachment 732141


Yeah, I heard he was going to be called Silent but Deadly to make a reference to a dirty joke but it was turned down. I'm not sure if that's true or not.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

This will likely be an unpopular opinion, but I actually enjoy the simplicity of Mommy's Favorite. Her scariness isn't overdone at all, and her uncanny appearance combined with the black around her eyes is very creepy in my opinion. Sometimes I feel that the simple animatronics with a simple animation like her are the spookiest.

The price does seem a little high considering she's just under 4 feet, but it doesn't seem as bad when you compare it to Abandoned Annie from last year. She was under 3 feet, only had sound and an opening mouth, and was $10 more (Not to mention she could only be operated by batteries). Mommy's Favorite is almost 4 feet, also has 1 movement and sound, and is powered by an adapter. Abandoned Annie definitely has the unexpected scare aspect which Mommy's Favorite does not. However, I feel that Mommy's Favorite is just as effective, possibly even more so, with her simple spookiness.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I do like that she doesn't have another soundtrack playing behind her, it's just her speaking. Not my fave but that's a plus for me with any prop no matter where it's sold.


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

I kinda like the more subtle nature of Mommy's Favorite. She'd definitely be best as a lead-up to the full-on "Mommy" scare waiting for your guests behind the bedroom door/around the corner/whatever. You know, you could have a vampire woman, or a giant spider with a woman's face or something as her "Mommy". I don't know. Just spitballing here...


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Or a "female" skeleton in a rocking chair with an Aunt Bea type dress, shawl & wig on in the background.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Haven't been on in awhile (yard getting away from me & not enough time but rained finally).

Gripe I have about Spirit is they are sneaky with their sales. Bought the 10" Light-Up Talking Reaper Door Knocker (RDK), the Sitting Scarecrow & another Multi-Prop Remote during the 20% off & rare free ship they had in May. Really wanted Man's Possessed Friend (MPF) but wasn't available. Not long after purchase & receiving my order, MPF showed up again & the Sitting Scarecrow ($159.99) was then dropped to ($99.99). Ticks me off. Don't remember exactly but they computed their sales tax differently year or so ago & was going to report them. But gotta love some of the stuff.

As for the RDK, I'm very happy with it as is cuts the cost of buying a full animatronic & I'm just going to build a stand for it & sew my own cloak to dress it in & then I will have a full side one. I figured it would be flat but it actually a full size head. I know I wouldn't have been able to use it as a door knocker since I have a storm door but wasn't intending to. Has about 5 different sayings. Was under Outdoor Decor & sub heading Door Decor:





__





10 Inch Light-Up Talking Reaper Door Knocker Decoration - Spirithalloween.com


Show your guests something terrifying as soon as they get to your door. The grim reaper is sure to show your guests the face of death as its motion activated voice and lights scare anyone who dares to approach. This light-up reaper door knocker decoration is the perfect way to amp up the...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

I’m not above modifying the snot out of it to make it creepier.

Give it a repaint, make the head a little paler complexion and maybe add some stress cracks (like a porcelain doll). Make the hair a bit more frazzled and weather the dress a bit more. Darken the hair a bit perhaps? And change the dress completely..

Or just keep it as is and completely white out the eyes or glow white?

Again, I don’t care about keeping them in mint condition, I just want it to be effective. And if it was sub $100 and a decent starting point for a build, I’m in!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

So no throwback Friday this week?


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Restless Acres said:


> So no throwback Friday this week?


Apparently not, which is very unfortuante.  I hope they weren't only planning on doing two of them. I was hoping for many more old props to return.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Tasty Brains said:


> I kinda like the more subtle nature of Mommy's Favorite. She'd definitely be best as a lead-up to the full-on "Mommy" scare waiting for your guests behind the bedroom door/around the corner/whatever. You know, you could have a vampire woman, or a giant spider with a woman's face or something as her "Mommy". I don't know. Just spitballing here...


Yes, she looks like a distraction for a real scare. But this is all you get.


----------



## SpiritWikiFounder (Jul 8, 2020)

Yesterday CCdalek found the Unnamed Child Animatronic in the version of the Spirit Halloween "something terrifying" teaser that was only on _Facebook_ and _Instagram_. I slowed it down and found several images not in the YouTube vid. Respectively, the animatronic CCdalek found, Ellie Hatchet, Krampus, and a zombified hand.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Here’s the newest animatronic:
6.3 The Butcher Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
I wish it had more than one movement, looks kinda awkward stuck in a walking position when it only moves side to side.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

That's just out and out disturbing. I would never display (as I mostly do exterior, and that isn't for TOT'ers), but would be tempted to buy as it is so unique, except I have way too many props as it is.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

New Sneak Peek is out!! It's called 'The Butcher'. It resembles a demented pig as a butcher with a cleaver, and he's terrifying! The movement and phrases are good, but what pieces him together is his uniqueness. Overall, cool animatronic. Will I be getting him? Likely not, but I do think he would look awesome in a freak show theme!

Here is my latest video talking about 'The Butcher':


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Skullkrane said:


> New Sneak Peek is out!! It's called 'The Butcher'. It resembles a demented pig as a butcher with a cleaver, and he's terrifying! The movement and phrases are good, but what pieces him together is his uniqueness. Overall, cool animatronic. Will I be getting him? Likely not, but I do think he would look awesome in a freak show theme!
> 
> Here is my latest video talking about 'The Butcher':


 My take on the Butcher wearing a pig’s head as a mask saying what I heard is...run, fast and far away from him. Nightmare stuff and yes, I think too much for any younger kid. Adult parties sure.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Seems really.. basic. Like hey, we got a crate of wiper motors and some left over pig man masks- sell it Bob!

Compared to other things they’ve been putting out, just low effort “shocker” attempt. Maybe have the arm move or the mouth or the eyes do - something!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

djjerme said:


> Seems really.. basic. Like hey, we got a crate of wiper motors and some left over pig man masks- sell it Bob!
> 
> Compared to other things they’ve been putting out, just low effort “shocker” attempt. Maybe have the arm move or the mouth or the eyes do - something!
> 
> ...


Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

But once again, no annoying backing track with the vocals.

Seems like something PETA would use at their protests!!


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> That's just out and out disturbing. I would never display (as I mostly do exterior, and that isn't for TOT'ers), but would be tempted to buy as it is so unique, except I have way too many props as it is.


Yeah most of the tot ers that come by our house are below ten (I would say probably true about most people giving away candy to the kids)
Probably not the best idea but I would definitely buy with a coupon. 150 and sold for me.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Restless Acres said:


> That's just out and out disturbing. I would never display (as I mostly do exterior, and that isn't for TOT'ers), but would be tempted to buy as it is so unique, except I have way too many props as it is.


This is definitely one of the more unique and disturbing props made, that's for sure. Like other people, I think if it had just one more movement, like maybe a raising arm, it would be very effective. Even as it is, I think it will definitely turn some heads because of its uniqueness. I wonder whether it includes the cleaver. I imagine it does since it's in all the stock photos, but it doesn't list it in the description.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Spirit has always had scary goryish props like that. For example Eaten Alive and Buzzsaw from 2011 and 2012 creeped me out back then.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

ghostbust99 said:


> Spirit has always had scary goryish props like that. For example Eaten Alive and Buzzsaw from 2011 and 2012 creeped me out back then.


That's true, I guess in terms of being disturbing this isn't quite the level of Eaten Alive, Buzzsaw, or others. I think it's more just a unique concept.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Skullkrane said:


> New Sneak Peek is out!! It's called 'The Butcher'. It resembles a demented pig as a butcher with a cleaver, and he's terrifying! The movement and phrases are good, but what pieces him together is his uniqueness. Overall, cool animatronic. Will I be getting him? Likely not, but I do think he would look awesome in a freak show theme!
> 
> Here is my latest video talking about 'The Butcher':


The weird position of the feet totally ruins this for me. It almost looks like they put it together wrong.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

At last year’s TW, Distortions Unlimited unveiled their Butcher Barrel Shock actormatronic. It was a huge hit at the pro level. My theory is that Spirit’s “The Butcher” was inspired by BBS. The foot positioning, albeit not very well executed, sort of implies a forward lunging action. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Another year, another non-exclusive Seasonal Visions prop that Spirit wants $500 for when you can obviously get it way cheaper at other retailers.









I remember when they had Towering Boogeyman for the same price when other websites had it as low as $250. After people left several bad reviews calling this out, Spirit lowered it to around $300.

Let me remind you this is for something non exclusive and available at countless other retailers. You would think if Spirit wanted to actually compete they’d offer the lowest price for something non exclusive.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

ghostbust99 said:


> Another year, another non-exclusive Seasonal Visions prop that Spirit wants $500 for when you can obviously get it way cheaper at other retailers.
> View attachment 732248
> 
> 
> ...


In fairness, it's really $400 at Spirit due to the ubiquitous 20% off.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> Another year, another non-exclusive Seasonal Visions prop that Spirit wants $500 for when you can obviously get it way cheaper at other retailers.
> View attachment 732248
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed - but you do get the “exclusive” Spirit box design.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Side-Show Al said:


> At last year’s TW, Distortions Unlimited unveiled their Butcher Barrel Shock actormatronic. It was a huge hit at the pro level. My theory is that Spirit’s “The Butcher” was inspired by BBS. The foot positioning, albeit not very well executed, sort of implies a forward lunging action. 🤷🏻‍♂️
> 
> View attachment 732246


That's actually very interesting. Pretty much everything about the appearance is almost identical to The Butcher, especially in this position. The pig head, gloves, apron... I guess the idea for The Butcher wasn't as original as we thought.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

bobby2003 said:


> The weird position of the feet totally ruins this for me. It almost looks like they put it together wrong.


That’s how I feel about our animatronic Jack Skeleton. Every time I’ve looked at his legs I think he’s needing to go visit the restroom. 

I get they are try to give the illusion of motion, like you caught them mid step, but trying doing that and then twist your upper back and forth. It’s not a natural movement. Maybe if the upper rocked forward and back it would be more coherent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

I had first liked the butcher prop a lot, but my opinion on him has gone down. The leg positioning is odd, and he lacks movement. The phrases are _OK_ but nothing special. The voice acting could have also been better. 

Also, where's the blood? He's a butcher who obviously does violent acts, and he has no blood on him? For crying out loud, he's wearing a pig head!


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Is there a separate Party City thread? Couldn’t find one outside the mentions here, but I was checking the site out and saw this:










Online Party Store with over 850 Store Locations | Party City


Get the party started! Find everything you need on your shopping list, whether you browse online or at one of our party stores, at an affordable price.




www.partycity.com





This is creepier than the the Spirit girl, I like the fidgeting feet rather than just twisting back and forth..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

I actually have her. She was there last year. Really nice piece, and good quality too.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

And I'm sure there is a Party City thread. I'll check.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

JTAHaunts said:


> I had first liked the butcher prop a lot, but my opinion on him has gone down. The leg positioning is odd, and he lacks movement. The phrases are _OK_ but nothing special. The voice acting could have also been better.
> 
> Also, where's the blood? He's a butcher who obviously does violent acts, and he has no blood on him? For crying out loud, he's wearing a pig head!


You can always add your own blood. Harder to remove


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

A butcher with a pig mask has been a staple at many haunted houses for years. Scroll through the galleries on their websites and Facebook pages.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

A Spirit Halloween employee showed a glimpse of the 2020 displays. People are guessing that it's either a mine or a cave because of the crystal-shaped objects and the crates that look like TNT boxes. Also, the same employee said there will be no clown-themed display and there will be no walkthrough displays. He also said these two displays are "big and tall". Here's the video


----------



## benjamin (Oct 26, 2016)

djjerme said:


> Is there a separate Party City thread? Couldn’t find one outside the mentions here, but I was checking the site out and saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think there is one yet. Perhaps you could start one? She's cool! I like her too. Apparently the tombstone she sits on is pretty flimsy though (based on the reviews).


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

JTAHaunts said:


> I had first liked the butcher prop a lot, but my opinion on him has gone down. The leg positioning is odd, and he lacks movement. The phrases are _OK_ but nothing special. The voice acting could have also been better.
> 
> Also, where's the blood? He's a butcher who obviously does violent acts, and he has no blood on him? For crying out loud, he's wearing a pig head!


Totally agreed. The movement combined with the leg position looks really unnatural.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

benjamin said:


> I don't think there is one yet. Perhaps you could start one? She's cool! I like her too. Apparently the tombstone she sits on is pretty flimsy though (based on the reviews).


The product description says this is an inflated? So is that a typo or do you have to blow up the tombstone like an old beach ball?



> Transform your house into a spooky graveyard by planting this Animated Lonely Laura front and center. This *inflatable decoration* features a white-haired ghost girl in a pale blue dress with light-up eyes sitting on a dark grey tombstone that reads "Here Lies Bloody Mary." Kids will be scared to raise their gaze and look into the eyes of this freaky lawn decoration!


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

bobby2003 said:


> The product description says this is an inflated? So is that a typo or do you have to blow up the tombstone like an old beach ball?


No, I found some reviews of it on the ‘Tube, and it’s a two piece object (plastic?) that slides over the stand uprights. 

Trying to find a discount code and I’ll probably grab it for this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

I wonder what items (if the mine is true) would fit in there. My guess would be _maybe_ a castle or a broken-down building. It looks as if there are broken pieces to a wall, so that is a possibility.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

bobby2003 said:


> The product description says this is an inflated? So is that a typo or do you have to blow up the tombstone like an old beach ball?


Definitely an error.


----------



## Spiritlover2012 (Jul 9, 2020)

Welp, both displays got leaked. It appears to be a Tropical Island and Volcano?


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Spiritlover2012 said:


> Welp, both displays got leaked. It appears to be a Tropical Island and Volcano?


What? Do you have a source? I'm not saying that you're lying I just want to make sure this is true.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Spiritlover2012 said:


> Welp, both displays got leaked. It appears to be a Tropical Island and Volcano?





CGI Michael Myers said:


> What? Do you have a source? I'm not saying that you're lying I just want to make sure this is true.


Reaper's Island: Reaper's Island
Unnamed back theme: Unnamed Back Theme

This could be the best year for themes in a long time in my opinion. Easily the best detail any theme has ever seen.

P.S. I find it hilarious how the person who leaked the photos on their YouTube had their YouTube channel as their real name. It does not seem like they will be keeping their job much longer, although I hope them the best.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Skullkrane said:


> Reaper's Island: Reaper's Island
> Unnamed back theme: Unnamed Back Theme
> 
> This could be the best year for themes in a long time in my opinion. Easily the best detail any theme has ever seen.
> ...


Oh, so they're going to shove a bunch of clowns in another weird display.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

This could be one of the best year's for Spirit Halloween themes! I give my input on the new leaks in my latest video: 




Please consider subscribing to my YouTube channel! Thank you for the support.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

When you said Tropical Island my mind went to MonoTikiTia..











Spooky head hunter type stuff or voodoo curses, I’d be down with that!











..oh clowns. Clowns? Really? On a tropical island? O.. K.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Another new prop:


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

ghostbust99 said:


> Another new prop:


There’s something about the mouth being open that I kept waiting for it to do something else. Man, if the jaw moved it would be so cool.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

bobby2003 said:


> The product description says this is an inflated? So is that a typo or do you have to blow up the tombstone like an old beach ball?


I have this prop. It is not inflatable. The tombstone is in two pieces, so maybe the translation meant collapsible. Thing is, you can set her up on a different stone or something else altogether.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

The Nightcrawler is here! The animation is very scary. The creature pops up and leans from side to side. My personal favorite animatronic thus far for the Halloween 2020 season. You can check him out in my latest video here:


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Skullkrane said:


> The Nightcrawler is here! The animation is very scary. The creature pops up and leans from side to side. My personal favorite animatronic thus far for the Halloween 2020 season. You can check him out in my latest video here:


I will almost certainly be getting this prop for it's uniqueness. I am interested in seeing it's mechanisms. If they turn out to be fragile, at least I can buy some replacement parts from you!


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Here's a new prop I found off of Instagram, Angeline:

__
http://instagr.am/p/CCr1WMSFO2R/


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

The themes are meh. The props are not that good. Spirit this year so far is just... meh.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

I think it's too early to judge the ISEs and props. We have yet to see them in their entirety. Once you see them in person, they'll look better. I remember seeing the new Hallmark Keepsake Ornaments in the Dream Book, and I thought that they looked cheap. However, when I saw them in person, they looked better. 

As for the ISEs, I see them as the Reaper has invited all the props on a "Survivor-esque" island to see who can scare the most. The losing props are sent home(sold). I just wonder how Spirit is going to incorporate the remaining six props from last year into the ISEs. We already know where Crouchy and Pennywise will go.

Speaking of the props themselves, the towering reaper with child in the back ISE reminds of Gemmy's Fright Night Mike because of the head. Angeline looks like a copy of Lonely Laura, unless she too is made by Tekky and is meant to be Laura's sister. It's a shame the Gemmy won't have a life size at Spirit again this year. I can honestly see them bringing back the Midnight Countess, but giving her a metal base instead of plastic.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I think it's too early to judge the ISEs and props. We have yet to see them in their entirety. Once you see them in person, they'll look better.
> 
> ...


With the exception of Sam, for the most part, I've found the exact opposite to be true. They look even worse when you can see them in bright light, and close up and you can actually judge the quality. Granted some of the very tall props have been impressive for the height, but in my opinion not impressive for the concept.


----------



## Halloweenhaunterboyee1234 (Jun 27, 2020)

The Peekaboo Clown has a listing, along with images.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Halloweenhaunterboyee1234 said:


> The Peekaboo Clown has a listing, along with images.


Oddly enough the "More Information" is a link to the Assembly/Operating instructions

Attached for those interested:


----------



## Rigormortor (Sep 7, 2009)

Good thing they are online as well as most stores. They will not be opening here.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Video is up:



https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01464080-AVS


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Side-Show Al said:


> Video is up:
> 
> 
> 
> https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01464080-AVS


🙄Another so-so prop ruined by an awful vocal track. Too bad it didn't do some sort of jump scare. Although the jump scares for a lot of these standing props seems to be them just leaning forwards like they are having gas pains.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

New Sneak Peek is here, and it's the Peek A Boo Clown! The detail on the Peek A Boo clown is amazing, and while he is not Wacky Mole Clown as we had initially hoped, I think this guy is definitely worthy of some praise. While he may be a bit pricey, he does feature a lot of movement, and best of all, the new digiteyes technology from Seasonal Visions. Overall, one of the better animatronics for the year that we have seen thus far. I give my opinions on the new animatronic, as well as my thoughts for the upcoming Spirit Halloween 2020 season in my latest video:


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Visually Peek A Boo clown isn’t bad. I actually like the hidden face. Slight tease on what you are about to see. He does however talk a lot. My opinion only. Talking props can be tricky for sure!


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

I hate to say it, but I don't like the digit-eyes. I feel like they are a lazy excuse for actual realistic moving eyes. I think they do kind of work for this character, but I am still not a fan of them. Just because this technology is new to the industry doesn't mean it's good. I still will always prefer non-digital eyes. They just look so obviously fake. They also force the heads to be bigger and limit design.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Skullkrane said:


> New Sneak Peek is here, and it's the Peek A Boo Clown! The detail on the Peek A Boo clown is amazing, and while he is not Wacky Mole Clown as we had initially hoped, I think this guy is definitely worthy of some praise. While he may be a bit pricey, he does feature a lot of movement, and best of all, the new digiteyes technology from Seasonal Visions. Overall, one of the better animatronics for the year that we have seen thus far. I give my opinions on the new animatronic, as well as my thoughts for the upcoming Spirit Halloween 2020 season in my latest video:


I love the eyes it’s unique! I hope my spirit Halloween opens this year.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Digiteyes...Another thing I'll have to figure out how to fix.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Kiwi














6.5 Ft Little Daisy and the Maestro Animatronic - Spirithalloween.com


They toured the world and the Maestro got rich, but it was not enough. The crowds got bigger and bigger, but all they wanted was to see Little Daisy. One night after a third encore, The Maestro snapped. In a fit of jealousy, he made a deal with a demon to be more famous than Little Daisy, but in...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## SpiritWikiFounder (Jul 8, 2020)

No vid yet nor is there a description.

It seems most likely that the marionettist's arms will move, causing the girl's arms to move as audio of both of them plays and the marionettist's eyes light up yellow as its mouth moves and the control bars each light up blue/white from underneath.

See Here for more images.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

It's kind of weird how there are 4 strings on each hand... I think it is okay looking, but I'll have to see the video to make my final decision.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

I think it is up there publicly by accident. Interesting.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01463793-AVS



The video is up.
6.5 Ft Little Daisy and the Maestro Animatronic - Decorations






6.5 Ft Little Daisy and the Maestro Animatronic - Spirithalloween.com


They toured the world and the Maestro got rich, but it was not enough. The crowds got bigger and bigger, but all they wanted was to see Little Daisy. One night after a third encore, The Maestro snapped. In a fit of jealousy, he made a deal with a demon to be more famous than Little Daisy, but in...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

JTAHaunts said:


> It's kind of weird how there are 4 strings on each hand... I think it is okay looking, but I'll have to see the video to make my final decision.


It would make a little more sense if a couple of those strings were tied around her pigtails.



JTAHaunts said:


> https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/01463793-AVS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit: clicked the wrong link. The link above works


My take: Terrible mouth movement, but I like it. I wish there was a backtrack or her screaming, or calling for help.

Another edit: The description lists two sayings. the second one apparently has crying.



> Product Sayings:
> 
> "She never sleeps, she never speaks, but she knows how to haunt you. It seems I've trained her very, very well."_Creepy laugh_
> "Want to be a part of my act? I'll get you in my grips and you'll do whatever I say. Come on it'll be fun. _Girl crying in background_



.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Bump


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Yeah. Not what I was expecting for this character. It's a letdown. I wouldn't say it's worth $300. I get where they were going and I like the concept, but it wasn't executed right.


----------



## SpiritWikiFounder (Jul 8, 2020)

Personally I couldn't really "expect" anything for this character since only its face appeared in the teaser for a second or two. Some people thought it was a vampire. Some a witch. Some a ghoul. But in the end it did not turn out to be an overused concept at all. The Maestro marionettist is hands down the *best* looking prop face I have ever seen. It's so *beautiful*, you can tell just how much work went into it. From the wrinkled forehead to the scrunched up nose to the defined bones around the sharp teeth in the mouth, it is all around *incredible.*
Combine the eeriness of the _entire_ face with the glowing yellow eyes, its dress shirt and velvet bow tie, the elongated fingers, and the lights underneath the control bars, and it makes for one *exemplary* prop. Just picture it in a display with fog everywhere and blue/white flashing lights turning on and off repeatedly, and you can see where I'm coming from. The animation is extremely unique as well, and though it might be just a tad overpriced, with the 20% off coupon in stores it's around $240 which is perfectly reasonable to me.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

SpiritWikiFounder said:


> Personally I couldn't really "expect" anything for this character since only its face appeared in the teaser for a second or two. Some people thought it was a vampire. Some a witch. Some a ghoul. But in the end it did not turn out to be an overused concept at all. The Maestro marionettist is hands down the *best* looking prop face I have ever seen. It's so *beautiful*, you can tell just how much work went into it. From the wrinkled forehead to the scrunched up nose to the defined bones around the sharp teeth in the mouth, it is all around *incredible.*
> Combine the eeriness of the _entire_ face with the glowing yellow eyes, its dress shirt and velvet bow tie, the elongated fingers, and the lights underneath the control bars, and it makes for one *exemplary* prop. The animation is extremely unique as well, and though it might be just a tad overpriced, with the 20% off coupon in stores it's around $240 which is perfectly reasonable to me.


I totally agree. There haven’t been many ventriloquist/puppeteer props over the years. The only other significant one I can remember is the Magic Power Corp. Ventriloquist:


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Maybe change where the strings on the girl attach to make it more like an actual marionette would go a long way to improving it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

New Spirit Sneak Peek for Little Daisy & The Maestro was just released! While the teaser on Spirit Halloween's channel is short and length, I was able to obtain the full version off of the website. The details are amazing on this one, and I believe the manufacturer, Crazy Create, did a much better job than what Seasonal Visions has been putting out with the creepy child animatronics. Overall, this is one of the best animatronics we have seen thus far from Spirit Halloween this year, although I do believe the price should have been reduced by $50.00. I give my thoughts on this new release in my latest video:


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

JTAHaunts said:


> The themes are meh. The props are not that good. Spirit this year so far is just... meh.


dissagree wholeheartedly.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

I can't help thinking of this video every time I hear people arguing about Spirit Halloween In Store Displays/Themes. 😁


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

New prop: 16 Inch Sewer Varmint Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com

It’s basically a revamped Cerberus.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

I actually think that's my favorite so far. Looks pretty realistic and the audio is chilling. Gives me 2012-2015 vibes.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

ghostbust99 said:


> New prop: 16 Inch Sewer Varmint Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> It’s basically a revamped Cerberus.


This is definitely my favorite animatronic so far too! Even though it has the same animation as Cerberus, a mutant rodent is a new and unique concept. The only other giant rodent props I recall are Eaten Alive in 2011 and the Jumping Critter in 2013, which were both obviously very different ideas. The detail on the whole thing is also amazing. The double head sculpt, feet, tail, the stitches on its backside, all of it makes the prop look very realistic.

According to the description it's also quite large at 53 inches long. Even if that's including the tail, that still means the body itself is likely at least 3 feet, which is huge for a rodent. I honestly feel like this is a step up from Cerberus because it has a full body, too.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> New prop: 16 Inch Sewer Varmint Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> It’s basically a revamped Cerberus.


This guy looks great - I think $129 is a bit much but I have to see it in person - definitely not worth the oversized shipping fee. Hard to tell the size (sans tail) just using the severed arm as a reference.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I kind of like Experimental Eddie (199.00) who is being electrocuted. My dino exhibit has "high voltage" fencing and I already have one prop that is a utility line worker whose already been electrocuted that I'll be using (he's only a head/arms/torso prop so fitting for the bottom half of him having been dino food already--from Oriental Trading). Don't know that I need another electrocuted prop but I could see dressing Eddie up as a Park employee or visitor and having him near one of the broken electrical fence panels. I do like his movement and the sound track.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Side-Show Al said:


> View attachment 732608
> 
> 
> This guy looks great - I think $129 is a bit much but I have to see it in person - definitely not worth the oversized shipping fee. Hard to tell the size (sans tail) just using the severed arm as a reference.


He is definitely a lab experiment gone wrong! I actually like him but I’m also a sucker for a good “critter” prop.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

ghostbust99 said:


> I totally agree. There haven’t been many ventriloquist/puppeteer props over the years. The only other significant one I can remember is the Magic Power Corp. Ventriloquist:
> View attachment 732386


Very True! I happen to have the duo above. Bought them from Halloween City (Party City’s seasonal halloween store when it was out here trying to compete with Spirit). Believe Grandinroad also carried them at one point. I also picked up from Grandinroad one year this little ugly dude who has a microphone. He’s probably 3 feet built out. Pulled him out of the box for you. As I recall he was a super great deal on clearance and it seemed like no one wanted this prop. Actually a pretty nice prop.









BTW his name was Chuckie The Interactive Dummy. I was so glad to check him and see I didn’t have batteries stored in him. Trying to mark my prop boxes to indicate “No Battery“ as I wasn’t always good about that over the years.


----------



## Meadow (Apr 14, 2019)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Very True! I happen to have the duo above. Bought them from Halloween City (Party City’s seasonal halloween store when it was out here trying to compete with Spirit). Believe Grandinroad also carried them at one point. I also picked up from Grandinroad one year this little ugly dude who has a microphone. He’s probably 3 feet built out. Pulled him out of the box for you. As I recall he was a super great deal on clearance and it seemed like no one wanted this prop. Actually a pretty nice prop.
> 
> View attachment 732610


You have all the best toys!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Meadow said:


> You have all the best toys!


LOL. If you guys never saw him before and maybe want to look for him in the resell market, here’s a good video review of him going through his phrases and how you can use the microphone with him to say what you want him to say. I can see recording a video of him doing this to use in your own haunt somehow. Love that his mouth moves for the prerecorded as well as with the microphone audio.






Bought him 10/22/13 for 29.40 and free shipping. Don’t recall what he orig sold for (maybe 99 or so?) but he kept getting reduced and wasn’t selling out. Finally couldn’t resist and glad I finally gave in!


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

A new prop, Miss Mercy:


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Here's her box. She's $200, which is excessive because only her head spins around and she talks. I don't know where she'll go because she's not in either of the ISE books. She kind of reminds me of the Convulsing Nurse.

Also, Angeline is a near-identical concept to Lonely Laura. If she's made by Tekky, she's probably the companion piece to Laura.

Another thing I noticed today is that Jack Straw and Dahlia pop up slower than their 2019 counterparts.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

She's creepy looking and like the old nurse gown. Love the name. Don't see her on the website.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

bobby2003 said:


> 🙄Another so-so prop ruined by an awful vocal track. Too bad it didn't do some sort of jump scare. Although the jump scares for a lot of these standing props seems to be them just leaning forwards like they are having gas pains.


Not every haunter wants really scary clown props though. I know our neighborhood has a lot of still very young kids. I do love the eyes on him. They are kind of mesmerizing...I am very sleepy...I am under your control...


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Man, that one looks awesome. I wonder how she looks in action. By the way, do you have any images of the Krampus endcap? I'm dying to see that, lol.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> New prop: 16 Inch Sewer Varmint Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com
> 
> It’s basically a revamped Cerberus.


not a fan.


----------



## Kdestra (Jul 23, 2018)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Here's her box. She's $200, which is excessive because only her head spins around and she talks. I don't know where she'll go because she's not in either of the ISE books. She kind of reminds me of the Convulsing Nurse.
> 
> Also, Angeline is a near-identical concept to Lonely Laura. If she's made by Tekky, she's probably the companion piece to Laura.
> 
> ...


Oh great now I have Sisters Of Mercy playing in my head.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Here's her box. She's $200, which is excessive because only her head spins around and she talks. I don't know where she'll go because she's not in either of the ISE books. She kind of reminds me of the Convulsing Nurse.
> 
> Also, Angeline is a near-identical concept to Lonely Laura. If she's made by Tekky, she's probably the companion piece to Laura.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing this! She looks awesome. I have to ask, have you unboxed her and seen her control box yet? I'm curious who she's made by, and I'm really hoping it's YJ.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

She is YJ, I believe.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Miss Mercy is YJ, because her arms are similar to Headless Help's. I only peaked at her instructions. Spirit really needs to hurry up with the releases. There's eleven days left in July and there's still eleven props that are unreleased. Granted, most of them have been leaked already, but still. Interestingly enough, I saw nothing about Ellie Hatchet, the Sitting Scarecrow, Miss Mercy, and Bubba being featured in the themes this year. I hope Ellie wasn't scrapped.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

I have a feeling she will end up being in stores, but not on display.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

I'm disappointed that Gemmy didn't have a prop this year. They've been dethroned by Crazy Create. There is one prop I'm hopeful for, since her face is reminiscent of the Ghastly Groom and Quivering Doorman, but her base is wooden.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

I think Gemmy has drifted so far from what they used to be, Spirit has just lost confidence in them.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Yay! I'm very glad Miss Mercy is YJ. It's so unfortunate that Crazy Create has pretty much taken Gemmy's spot in Spirit's animatronic lineups now. I had hope when both Jack and Sally were in stores in 2018, but then there were once again no more Gemmy life-sizes in 2019. 

Personally, I get so frustrated by Crazy Create's faultiness and lack of quality in their animatronics. The concepts are usually great, but they just cheap out on materials when you compare them to other manufacturers. The cheap flimsy plastic they use in the heads of all their animatronics is one of their biggest flaws in my opinion. 

I have to say, though, I hope they make more Zombie Babies, because Spider Biter Billie actually feels like higher quality than their animatronics.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

I agree. I think their concepts are pretty decent, but the quality really lacks. Almost all of their items are extremely faulty.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Jack and Sally sold extremely well so I was honestly surprised in 2019 that Spirit dropped Gemmy mostly again. The only new thing they have at Spirit this year is this:









I totally understand everyone’s reasoning here behind the drop but part of me just wishes Spirit would give them a true chance to go really big and prove themselves. That’s unlikely to happen though with modern Gemmy unfortunately as even their advanced versions of items (ex: Pennywise) get muddled down when they get released.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Jack and Sally sold extremely well so I was honestly surprised in 2019 that Spirit dropped Gemmy mostly again. The only new thing they have at Spirit this year is this:
> View attachment 732649
> 
> 
> I totally understand everyone’s reasoning here behind the drop but part of me just wishes Spirit would give them a true chance to go really big and prove themselves. That’s unlikely to happen though with modern Gemmy unfortunately.


BZZZ CLICK Sally BZZZ CLICK was probably the final nail BZZZ CLICK in their coffin. Why give them another chance when they BZZZ CLICK screwed up so badly? I wonder when Spirit execs actually found out about the defect? BZZZ CLICK I almost wonder if it wasn't when stores started setting up their displays.






BZZZ CLICK


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

I have a feeling that Gemmy will be nonexistent in about 10 years or less. They will at least, by then, only do lighting and inflatables.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

bobby2003 said:


> BZZZ CLICK Sally BZZZ CLICK was probably the final nail BZZZ CLICK in their coffin. Why give them another chance when they BZZZ CLICK screwed up so badly? I wonder when Spirit execs actually found out about the defect? BZZZ CLICK I almost wonder if it wasn't when stores started setting up their displays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just need to pump the audio up louder on her. Honestly, had her in the dining room last year and didn’t really notice the eye clicking as much. And I had to fix that part on my initially since I bought the floor model.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

bobby2003 said:


> BZZZ CLICK Sally BZZZ CLICK was probably the final nail BZZZ CLICK in their coffin. Why give them another chance when they BZZZ CLICK screwed up so badly? I wonder when Spirit execs actually found out about the defect? BZZZ CLICK I almost wonder if it wasn't when stores started setting up their displays.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except they fixed that on the 2019 model...


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

JTAHaunts said:


> I have a feeling that Gemmy will be nonexistent in about 10 years or less. They will at least, by then, only do lighting and inflatables.


That’s basically all they do currently. 
Inflatables sell extremely well and are highly collectible and most likely extremely profitable. 
I don’t think Gemmy will ever go out of business to be honest.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Side-Show Al said:


>


I’m thinking same mech as Miss Mercy...(and Twitching Banshee and Twitching Clown, and ...)


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Ok, Punctuated Pete is pretty cool. Not $200 cool, but $100..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matthew_B (Jun 16, 2020)

The companies producing these animatronics for Spirit definitely are using Distortions items for inspiration. First the Butcher Pig and now Miserable Marie appears to be a new take on Die-Anne made by DU. The swirling motion is a definite copy. The Miss Mercy is a spin off of ICU too. Obviously Spirit's is a female nurse where the other is Dr./Scientist but the bandage over the eyes and the side to side motion is the same.

Punctured Pete also seems to have the same head sculpt as the 2009 Dead Lift Zombie.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Punctured Pete is a constant motion animatronic similar to Tortured Torso and the Graveyard Ghoul from last year which broke easily and were made by the same company as Pete. Just know what to expect if you purchase him.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

djjerme said:


> Just need to pump the audio up louder on her. Honestly, had her in the dining room last year and didn’t really notice the eye clicking as much. And I had to fix that part on my initially since I bought the floor model.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Somewhat relatedly, I was fixing a Zombie Swing Girl the other day and it hit me that the creaking sounds (meant to be the swing I think, but could be the neck, not certain), which work for this prop, also hide any mechanical sounds.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Matthew_B said:


> The companies producing these animatronics for Spirit definitely are using Distortions items for inspiration. First the Butcher Pig and now Miserable Marie appears to be a new take on Die-Anne made by DU. The swirling motion is a definite copy. The Miss Mercy is a spin off of ICU too. Obviously Spirit's is a female nurse where the other is Dr./Scientist but the bandage over the eyes and the side to side motion is the same.
> 
> Punctured Pete also seems to have the same head sculpt as the 2009 Dead Lift Zombie.
> View attachment 732682
> View attachment 732683


They've "borrowed" ideas from Scare Factory over the years too. Coat Rack Monster was an exact duplicate visually. The tug of war clowns as well, although that wasn't an exclusive. Some others I can't think of right now.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

CCdalek said:


> This is definitely my favorite animatronic so far too! Even though it has the same animation as Cerberus, a mutant rodent is a new and unique concept. The only other giant rodent props I recall are Eaten Alive in 2011 and the Jumping Critter in 2013, which were both obviously very different ideas. The detail on the whole thing is also amazing. The double head sculpt, feet, tail, the stitches on its backside, all of it makes the prop look very realistic.
> 
> According to the description it's also quite large at 53 inches long. Even if that's including the tail, that still means the body itself is likely at least 3 feet, which is huge for a rodent. I honestly feel like this is a step up from Cerberus because it has a full body, too.


But it says right there in the name and in the description 16 inches. I don't think you should read too much into something that definitely isn't there.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

I can confirm that Miss Mercy is YJ.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I can confirm that Miss Mercy is YJ.
> View attachment 732698


Wow, what do her eyes look like? Her skin texture really reminds me of the YJ Mad Scientist from 2008.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

There's supposedly a Beetlejuice animatronic this year.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> There's supposedly a Beetlejuice animatronic this year.


It’s only a lighted LED tabletop statue, there’s also Pennywise and Michael Myers versions as well.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Looks like the clowns just dropped
Noticeably missing is Mr. Salty...


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Johnny Punk is utter garbage 🤮🤮🤮.


----------



## Matthew_B (Jun 16, 2020)

For those wondering this is a photo of Johnny Punk. I'm not a fan of it nor do I know why the face is contorted in certain areas. For him to be a "punk" he sure looks awfully happy to be swinging.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

4.5 Ft Johnny Punk Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Johnny's bad. There's no good reason, no story about a broken home or a deadbeat dad. He's got a nice house, loving parents and a severe attitude problem. You can usually find him swinging at the local playground and making all the kids and their parents a bit worried about what happens when...




www.spirithalloween.com





Dear lord... this thing sucks. My eyes! My ears! Gahh!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Matthew_B said:


> For those wondering this is a photo of Johnny Punk. I'm not a fan of it nor do I know why the face is contorted in certain areas. For him to be a "punk" he sure looks awfully happy to be swinging.
> View attachment 732711


It gets worse...


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> It’s only a lighted LED tabletop statue, there’s also Pennywise and Michael Myers versions as well.


It's $279.99. Krampus is $349.99.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> It's $279.99. Krampus is $349.99.


That’s very odd, although I’d love a new Beetlejuice animatronic. Statues can be life sized as well so I guess we’ll have to wait and see. Beetlejuice LED Statue


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

It's going to be an animated lifesize for sure. The statue takes two triple A batteries.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

[]


----------



## Matthew_B (Jun 16, 2020)

ghostbust99 said:


> It gets worse...


That's awful. I swear it sounds nearly identical to the one guy on YouTube that reviews all of Spirit's stuff.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

HTJ Halloween? Yeah, it sounds like that money hogging hypebeast.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

JTAHaunts said:


> Get ready to experience Halloween like never before when you add this Light Up Beetlejuice Statue to your home decor. This statue features Beetlejuice all dressed up in his black and white suit sitting on top of a tombstone and will always remind you of your favorite scene from the movie. Beetlejuice is sure to get plenty of attention from trick-or-treaters once set up in front of your home this Halloween.
> 
> 
> Officially licensed
> ...


“In front of your home” though. It’s possible these are big detailed statues of the characters and the only thing that lights up is the eyes hence the 2 AAAs needed for it. This ain’t no tabletop item.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

True.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> It's $279.99. Krampus is $349.99.


Got Any photos of it?


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Not yet.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

The first Spirit Halloween store has officially opened. The location is unknown, but this store has opened even earlier than last year's first store. This store has opened before the flagship location, so it appears that there is no company policy in regards to when stores can begin opening. Check out a video shot by another YouTuber here:


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

That video isn't going to be up for long.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Skullkrane said:


> The first Spirit Halloween store has officially opened. The location is unknown, but this store has opened even earlier than last year's first store. This store has opened before the flagship location, so it appears that there is no company policy in regards to when stores can begin opening. Check out a video shot by another YouTuber here:


So Man's Possessed Friend WILL be in stores.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Yes, just not on display.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

JTAHaunts said:


> That video isn't going to be up for long.


I hope not. That sucked. That store does have a nice floor though.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Johnny Punk is utter garbage 🤮🤮🤮.


Johnny Punk might be the worst prop I’ve ever seen lol. He looks terrible and the audio is worse.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Screaming Demons said:


> I hope not. That sucked. That store does have a nice floor though.


Haha, nice floor. I have an unlisted video saved of the store called "Spirit Halloween 2020 Floor Reveal."


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> It gets worse...


That thing is a dumpster fire. I thought head on a stick guy was bad but this is worse.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

That store is not officially open. What happened was the day before he was filming and looking for updates about the store, one of the workers who was working said that if he came back the next day he would get an exclusive tour. The store will be officially open in early August.


----------



## Lawrence Malbot (Jul 23, 2020)

What is happening? More of the same. They used to have awesome props. 
Crouchy? C'mon man.... They used to have some creativity....


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Spirit and other companies realized that they could make a bigger profit if they cheap out on their products. They know people will still buy this crap! I get so frustrated with this.


----------



## Lawrence Malbot (Jul 23, 2020)

It's not that they are being cheap.. I mean all this stuff is made in China. But they used to be creative and have stuff that looked decent and had some good motion. They were creative. Now it is just kind of lazy. I was getting stoked this year. Oh more clowns? Great....


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Well, it’s a combination of being cheap and the horrible creative “talent” they have. Some of these things were built to last back then, but modern things either last an hour or one season. Nobody designing these items for Spirit and other stores nowadays can come up with anything new. It’s saddening.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

The market is so dry now. All I like this year from Spirit is probably the rat. That’s about it. The rest? Yuck. People don’t understand the crap they are being fed is, well, crap. God, it’s so annoying. This industry isn’t what it once was.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

So much great stuff used to be around, so many great products. But what do we get now? Clowns! Wow! Creepy girls! Woah! OMG... Scary grim reaper guy! Wait... Don’t forget the giant towering stick figures! Those are AWESOME!


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

As much as I love the new Seasonal Visions animatronics and their quality, nothing will ever top the classic Gemmy era. Spirit Halloween needs to encourage Gemmy to make a come back and get the quality animatronics back into the stores, even if it means their will be a premium price tag for customers. For $299.99, you could get a life-size officially licensed Freddy Kruger animatronic with five movements. Nowadays, for that price you are getting two movements and the animatronic isn't even remotely detailed or unique. Spirit Halloween has always felt empty since Gemmy left. 2013 was the first year without Gemmy, and 2013 was Spirit Halloween's best year in my opinion, but after 2013, the quality quickly dropped as companies couldn't handle the pressure. Tekky Toys made almost every single animatronic in 2014, and while the concepts were great, the quality was terrible, and almost every animatronic broke after a few hours. 2015 was one of the worst years for Spirit, as it was the first year the middle-theme was eliminated. The years following all were on a steady decline, and Gemmy was nowhere to be seen. In 2017 and 2018, Gemmy introduced Jack and Sally. Jack was an awesome animatronic, and certainly the best from modern Gemmy, but Sally was poorly animated, and even the improved 2019 model still wasn't worth the price. In the end, if Spirit Halloween can reintroduce some Gemmy animatronics with the licenses we know they have and charge a premium ($299.99-$399.99), Spirit Halloween will be able to return to its glory days. That's what made Spirit Halloween great; Spirit Halloween had the inexpensive Jumping Spider for the everyday Halloween decorator, and the licensed characters for the true collectors and haunters. Let me know what you think.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

I hate to burst your bubble but, SVI is the best example of a bad company in modern times. I don't get why everybody loves them so much. Same voice on every. single. item. Not to mention the same exact overdone concepts and items that are prone to breaking. Not as faulty as Crazy Create, but still faulty. I agree with your statement about Gemmy's classic era, though. I don't know if anything will ever top it. But the industry now is so dry and we barely get anything new. SVI is the best example for a lackluster company that milks any idea of theirs that can sell. I never see them do anything different than clowns, reapers, and witches. Added to that, most of them end up being very faulty. The industry is not the same.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

JTAHaunts said:


> I hate to burst your bubble but, SVI is the best example of a bad company in modern times. I don't get why everybody loves them so much. Same voice on every. single. item. Not to mention the same exact overdone concepts and items that are prone to breaking. Not as faulty as Crazy Create, but still faulty. I agree with your statement about Gemmy's classic era, though. I don't know if anything will ever top it. But the industry now is so dry and we barely get anything new. SVI is the best example for a lackluster company that milks any idea of theirs that can sell. I never see them do anything different than clowns, reapers, and witches. Added to that, most of them end up being very faulty. The industry is not the same.


Perfectly said. Believe me I’m honestly so tired of SVI reskinning a mech 50+ times once it becomes popular just because they know people will buy anything they slap their name on. SVI pushes the concept to death until they run out of ideas. Towering, Rising, Lunging, Looming, Caged, Children Being Terrorized, Dragons Repainted 5+ times, Clowns galore, etc.

SVI had much better ideas and originality in their classic years from 2009-2013. Even if the quality wasn’t the best I’d take one of their classic props over any new ones any day tbh.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

These things cannot be manufactured in China as cheaply as they could be 15 years ago. I suspect it costs at least twice as much per man hour. Inflation figures given out by our government are far too low, in my opinion. Labor intensive, large items like Halloween lifesizes are not going back to where they were in terms of price/quality.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Sadly.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

You think they thought twice about this one? 🤔


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Lame... Looks okay, but way too expensive for something that makes dinosaur sounds and doesn’t move.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

How about go back to..

..1996?








On second thought.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

djjerme said:


> How about go back to..
> 
> ..1996?
> 
> ...


Or even 1995....





Even back then they were carrying Gemmy products:








Large Fortune Teller Witch


The Large Fortune Teller Witch was an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 1995 Halloween season. It resembled a witch dressed in a traditional black and purple dress, cape, and hat, standing behind a table with a purple tablecloth that had a star and moon pattern on it, with a large...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com





Honestly both those videos are a treasure. They show how Spirit was back in its early years, it’s priceless footage that shouldn’t be lost.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

..I mean, the mom jeans have come back. Bring back the 90’s props as well?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Side-Show Al said:


> You think they thought twice about this one? 🤔
> 
> View attachment 732764


I know, right? 
Separately, how can they call it an animatronic? It isn't even sonic. I mean it looks cool, I like it, a little overpriced, or more than a little. But what really gets me is the description, "This Plague Doctor Animatronic is sure to give you a deadly dose of fear with his light up red eyes and staff once he's put on display in your home this Halloween!" Oh no, his light up red eyes! * Run for it!!!*


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Several new props were released today...

Miss Mercy (I really like her, reminds me of older classic Spirit props)





The Hauntress





Ellie Hatchet





Twisted Tina





Wailing Phantom





And the newest “Flashback Friday” prop, The Gatekeeper (originally from 2011, I have great memories of seeing him in my store back then)








NEW FOR 2020 Spirit Halloween The Gatekeeper Life Size Animatronic Prop


I DO NOT OWN THIS VIDEO. ALL RIGHTS GO TO SPIRIT HALLOWEEN




youtu.be


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

The Hauntress, Miss Mercy, and Ellie Hatchet are definitely must haves this year!


----------



## Spiritlover2012 (Jul 9, 2020)

ghostbust99 said:


> Several new props were released today...
> 
> Miss Mercy (I really like her, reminds me of older classic Spirit props)
> 
> ...


Miss Mercy is pretty cool, especially with the noises she makes whilst cracking her neck. The Hauntress is also unique. The fact that she is placed behind a pillar in Reaper's Island is even better too. Ellie Hatchet I can care less about though. Same for Twisted Tina. I wish both Flesh Eater and The Gatekeeper were in stores though.


----------



## Spiritlover2012 (Jul 9, 2020)

Also the demo for Mr. Salty was uploaded


https://spirit.scene7.com/s7viewers/html5/VideoViewer.html?asset=Spirit/07572761-AVS


----------



## Spiritlover2012 (Jul 9, 2020)

Overall, the lineup is pretty cool this year.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Halloween Stores Near Me | Spirit Halloween

The Spirit Halloween store locator is finally up!! 😄 New locations are sprouting across the nation (some stores are missing) and stores are set to begin opening Saturday, August 8th! Check out my latest video on all the latest details here:


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Skullkrane said:


> Halloween Stores Near Me | Spirit Halloween
> 
> The Spirit Halloween store locator is finally up!! 😄 New locations are sprouting across the nation (some stores are missing) and stores are set to begin opening Saturday, August 8th! Check out my latest video on all the latest details here:


August 8th for me if that’s true will be the earliest in many years.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Several new props were released today...
> 
> Miss Mercy (I really like her, reminds me of older classic Spirit props)
> 
> ...


The Hauntress, Gatekeeper, and Whaling Phantom are all really cool the rest I don’t really care for. I think Elle Hatchet is lame.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Wow - I’ll be picking up Krampus this year for sure. Can’t wait to see it in stores. Might do a Krampus Christmas display to “extend” halloween. 😂


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Side-Show Al said:


> Wow - I’ll be picking up Krampus this year for sure. Can’t wait to see it in stores. Might do a Krampus Christmas display to “extend” halloween. 😂
> 
> View attachment 732842


I love this , this is one of the few props in a couple years I really am excited about. I have a thing for plague doctors so I like that one as well but I dont like the staff they have that one holding.
This one however is fantastic all the way to his little hoof.
The price tag is hefty though and its over sized so shipping will add another chunk to it.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Miss Mercy is definitely my favorite of the newly revealed animatronics! Her head spinning animation is very unique and her sounds are so disturbing! I also agree that she's very reminiscent of older YJ Spirit animatronics. I think she'd pair very well with the Mad Scientist! I had the opportunity to set her up in a store yesterday, and I was VERY pleased with her quality. The head is thick foam-filled latex, the hands are a very thick latex, and she even has the old foam body that YJ used to use in all their products! I was concerned that YJ may have been done making this level quality of prop after Headless Help last year. I definitely still like him, but he just wasn't the same as the old YJ props. Miss Mercy gives me very high hopes for Sewer Varmint and other YJ animatronics this year, and for their future releases!


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

I also have to say, I am really impressed with Krampus. Crazy Create is still my least favorite Spirit manufacturer, but I have to give them props for the level of detail put into him. I'm SO thankful he's not a faulty pop-up animatronic either. I feel that the side-to-side motion is more than enough to be effective due to the amount of detail on him. It really allows for people to admire the outstanding detail of his appearance. 

In terms of quality with Crazy Create, I've always been far less than satisfied. Aside from their animatronics often being faulty, the other two issues I have are the the extremely flimsy plastic the heads of their animatronics are made of, and the requirement of zip ties in their assemblies. Because Krampus only has sound, light-up eyes, and a slow turning motion, there shouldn't be much to go wrong there, so that's a plus. Looking at his description, zip ties are not listed, so that's one negative aspect down. If his head isn't made of flimsy plastic with latex skin, I may actually give in and purchase him this season.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, Krampus looks AMAZING & so does that Wailing Phantom. I love the animated eyes & while I don't care much for the stuff in the other vids I think that they're finally listening to those of us that HATE those stupid soundtracks that run behind the voices.

I hate hearing a wolf howling & crows calling or spooky music running behind the vocal track. It's HUGE peeve of mine & it works for a few props here & there, but overall I don't think it adds anything to it.

Glad they've started dropping it. Just from this page, Miss Mercy, The Hauntress, Ellie Hatchet & The Gatekeeper have a bit of background stuff but not as much as some, & neither does the Wailing Phantom.

I know there's clown fans here but I'm not one of them. I think they're over done at this point & how many have they released this year? Are there REALLY that many people buying them?

Well, I suppose there are or they wouldn't keep making them, but still, I'm over them.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Side-Show Al said:


> Wow - I’ll be picking up Krampus this year for sure. Can’t wait to see it in stores. Might do a Krampus Christmas display to “extend” halloween. 😂
> 
> View attachment 732842


they do have him in a contest,FB or INsta


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

I think Krampus, Ellie Hatchet, Uncle Charlie, and Sewer Varmint are my favorites so far. Gosh, Krampus is so cool!


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

I’ve never won anything in my life 😂 - although I did enter the sweepstakes. Don’t like my odds of snagging Krampus for free. If I do win, with my luck it’ll be Johnny Punk. 😂


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

spookyman1998 said:


> The Hauntress, Gatekeeper, and Whaling Phantom are all really cool the rest I don’t really care for. I think Elle Hatchet is lame.


I would buy a Whaling Phantom.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Wailing Phantom is not an exclusive and is online only. It’s available for much less at other retailers.









7 Ft Wailing Phantom - Animated


Get in the spirit of Halloween 2020! Here is one of the best Halloween Decorations available! From beyond the grave comes the fear-inspiring Wailing Phantom Animated Prop! Draped in a Hooded flowing Ghostly Robe, the 7-foot tall Phantom features the New incredible Light-Up DigitEyes (patent...




www.willowmanorshop.net


----------



## katrick1128 (May 1, 2020)

Does Spirit publish many coupons this time of year ?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah, Krampus is the first item this year that is a no-brainer must have, unless, as mentioned previously, the materials (of the face especially) are poor. I honestly did not know until last night that Krampus is part of ancient folklore and not a modern creation.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

As far as Christmas lore goes, Krampus is only second to Belsnickel. Here is an extremely rare colorized image of him delivering gifts to those he has judged as admirable...


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

I just wonder how long those digital eyes are actually going to last.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> .... I honestly did not know until last night that Krampus is part of ancient folklore and not a modern creation.


As much as I have loved Halloween since a kid, I really never got into the history surrounding it or creatures that scared people. The first I remember hearing of *Krampus* was when NBC's _Grimm_ did an episode dedicated to it coming to Seattle and causing the SPD a lot of missing people reports LOL. Not halloween related but still ghostly, I hadn't heard of *La Llorona* until _Grimm_ did an episode with her. Now again not related to halloween but still scary, the legend of *Chupacabra* I learned about from Fox's _The X-Files_. I did remember the tale from the Legend of Sleepy Hollow of the *headless horseman* from reading the book as a kid but then again, Fox's _Sleepy Hollow_ really brought it all back. Who says TV can't be educational!!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

While I really love the look one can achieve with latex props, I have two problems with them that really limits my buying of them (although I do have a few props and masks). Latex isn't long lived and dries, hardens and cracks, and I have I guess an allergy to it (never been tested for it). The off gassing of it really bothers me. I have trouble even washing the odor from it off my hands after handling it and latex bandages worn for any length of time will irritate my skin and cause it to be red for a long period of time. So while I have a few items I generally pass latex items up. Try to wear gloves when handling my masks and never put the mask on. I remember watching SciFi's _Face-Off _when one of the models had a bad reaction to latex prosthetics/appliances that she was being fitted with. It's really too bad that it affects some people this way. So needless to say, no Krampus in my future.


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> While I really love the look one can achieve with latex props, I have two problems with them that really limits my buying of them (although I do have a few props and masks). Latex isn't long lived and dries, hardens and cracks, and I have I guess an allergy to it (never been tested for it). The off gassing of it really bothers me. I have trouble even washing the odor from it off my hands after handling it and latex bandages worn for any length of time will irritate my skin and cause it to be red for a long period of time. So while I have a few items I generally pass latex items up. Try to wear gloves when handling my masks and never put the mask on. I remember watching SciFi's _Face-Off _when one of the models had a bad reaction to latex prosthetics/appliances that she was being fitted with. It's really too bad that it affects some people this way. So needless to say, no Krampus in my future.


Yeah latex can cause many problems if worn on your skin like gloves or even touching it for a extended period of time. I still like krampus though best prop I’ve seen from spirit this year for sure.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

katrick1128 said:


> Does Spirit publish many coupons this time of year ?


Usually 20% on one item is about it. sneakpeek2020 
they have free shipping over 30 but they won't let you combine
sometimes they will do 20 off entire purchas or free shipping, sometimes both combined but that isn't very often.
at one point during the season I think they have 40% off one item.
someone else maybe know better.


----------



## Pumpkin_Lord (Oct 20, 2008)

Does Spirit allow you to order an Online Only item to your local store to avoid shipping costs? Anyone know?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Pumpkin_Lord said:


> Does Spirit allow you to order an Online Only item to your local store to avoid shipping costs? Anyone know?


You mean like what Home Depot does? I've never seen that. It's either you buy it at a store or order it and have it shipped.



katrick1128 said:


> Does Spirit publish many coupons this time of year ?


Once the store locations go up on their website (August 3), if you go to the website's store locations area I've always seen a coupon listed for 20% off one item. As I recall it's always been good until something like day before Halloween I think. Back in early May they had a Half Way to Halloween sale online where you got 20% off and free shipping* which is when I ordered my Deadly Roots prop (they said it was online only but I saw it had been previously sold in stores. Decided to pull the trigger just in case the stores were no longer going to carry it). *since Deadly Roots was a rather large box even though there was a free shipping offer it didn't apply completely to my purchase. Cost me an extra $10, but for Spirit $10 for a large box shipped wasn't bad.

If you do have a store in your area and are new to shopping at Spirit, you should also know that the day after halloween they run a 50% off sale. Some things may get pulled the night of halloween. People show up early to be there when they open and it's not unusual to see people loaded down with prop boxes and costumes on their way out to their cars. Great if you don't have to work that day and can hit the stores for day after sales.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

New prop


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

I like her, but she's a complete rip off of Lonely Laura, except Angeline has a moving mouth. Is it true that she's YJ? I've never seen a YJ prop with those kind of eyes. I'm surprised no one has mentioned her earlier. She's been online since this morning.

How many more props are there that still need to be released?


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

She’s probably Crazy Create. Laura is 1000x better.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

JTAHaunts said:


> She’s probably Crazy Create. Laura is 1000x better.


She’s confirmed YJ, the mouth moves like the animated Chucky & Tiffany. I believe there’s only one prop left to be revealed that will be in store (the demon holding a little girl) and an online only Clown called Cuddles.

Unnamed Vampire Animatronic

Cuddles the Clown


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

And Mr. Salty


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Side-Show Al said:


> And Mr. Salty


He’s released
6 Ft Mr. Salty Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Weird - not showing up on the site for me and only able to see it via the link but without a price (Sold out). Wiki is showing $349 though...


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> I honestly did not know until last night that Krampus is part of ancient folklore and not a modern creation.


Hauntcast had an interesting interview (Shelly's segment) where she talked to someone (from Germany?) from when they were a little kid about their Krampus experience....It's been a long time since I listened to it but a local villager would dress up and go door to door as Krampus....Scratch at the kids windows and such?....Can't remember now but it was an interesting interview....ZR


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

ghostbust99 said:


> She’s confirmed YJ, the mouth moves like the animated Chucky & Tiffany. I believe there’s only one prop left to be revealed that will be in store (the demon holding a little girl) and an online only Clown called Cuddles.
> 
> Unnamed Vampire Animatronic
> 
> Cuddles the Clown


The Vampire animatronic is fog machine compatible, making it look like he's sucking out the girl's soul. I saw it on the box. It's called the Harvester of Souls.

There's also the Beetlejuice animatronic. I saw it with the clearance price tags for the rest of the animatronics and Twisted Tina.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Does anyone know if the 2020 models of Crouchy and Pennywise are different then their 2019 counterparts? I'm considering buying one of them this year and I just want to know if they improved anything on them.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> Does anyone know if the 2020 models of Crouchy and Pennywise are different then their 2019 counterparts? I'm considering buying one of them this year and I just want to know if they improved anything on them.


I'm not sure. I know that they updated Crouchy's box by adding things to the sides that make it easier to grip.

I think Jack Straw and Demonic Dahlia have been redesigned because they pop up slower.


----------



## CGI Michael Myers (Jun 24, 2019)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> I'm not sure. I know that they updated Crouchy's box by adding things to the sides that make it easier to grip.
> 
> I think Jack Straw and Demonic Dahlia have been redesigned because they pop up slower.


Ok, I'm hoping they at least fixed Pennywise's speaker.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> The Vampire animatronic is fog machine compatible, making it look like he's sucking out the girl's soul. I saw it on the box. It's called the Harvester of Souls.
> 
> There's also the Beetlejuice animatronic. I saw it with the clearance price tags for the rest of the animatronics and Twisted Tina.


So you’re certain the Beetlejuice is an animatronic. Please specify.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> The Vampire animatronic is fog machine compatible, making it look like he's sucking out the girl's soul. I saw it on the box. It's called the Harvester of Souls.
> 
> There's also the Beetlejuice animatronic. I saw it with the clearance price tags for the rest of the animatronics and Twisted Tina.


 Are there any images of the Beetlejuice? I hope he's better than Gemmy's.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

JTAHaunts said:


> Are there any images of the Beetlejuice? I hope he's better than Gemmy's.


Beetlejuice LED Statue


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Not the lifesize. The lifesize is $279.99 (I think that's what was said) and this is $39.99.


----------



## Lawrence Malbot (Jul 23, 2020)

I keep watching the Angeline reveal waiting for something cool to happen. Aaaaaaaannnnnd no. Looks like they knocked off Party City's Lonely Laura and made it less "Halloween". Don't get it.
Totally dig the Krampus. May have to dig up the shoebox of doubloons for that. I keep going back to that. It just looks killer. I hope it looks the same in store.
The clowns... Salty, Crouchy, Grumpy, Sleepy, Stinky... Just say NO to clowns. I'm having this trademarked.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Yup. Krampus, Charlie (mainly because of him being a remake), and Ellie are the only ones that have caught my eye, really.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Here he is








Harvester of Souls


Not to be confused with the 2011 animatronic The Harvester or the 2018 animatronic the Nightmare Harvester. The Harvester of Souls is an animatronic sold by Spirit Halloween for the 2020 and 2021 Halloween seasons. It resembles a tall hooded vampire-like creature holding a young girl with black...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com




He’s made by Tekky but his name went unnoticed on the new adapter as it’s very similar to the 2011 Harvester.


----------



## Matthew_B (Jun 16, 2020)

For those asking about the 20% coupon it's accessible through the store locator. Put in a city or state and then select "more info" under a particular store and the coupon displays on the right of the screen.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

His video is out now


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

You see, this is why (I’d say) Tekky is the best mainstream company out there. That thing is badass!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

JTAHaunts said:


> You see, this is why (I’d say) Tekky is the best mainstream company out there. That thing is badass!


I certainly agree. Tekky is continuing to innovate their props where Gemmy has been lacking.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

ghostbust99 said:


> I certainly agree. Tekky is continuing to innovate their props where Gemmy has been lacking.


That is unique for a retail prop. Initially I was thinking I wouldn't like, as for some reason I am not a fan of combo props, but that's not bad. Not saying it's worth the price (whatever that is) or anything, just saying.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

The Harvester of Souls is easily the most unique animatronic we've seen from Spirit Halloween in the past few years. The animation and fog capabilities are perfection, and the one phrase he has is spot-on. While the price may be excessive at $299.99, with a coupon, he's definitely at the top of my list. The Harvester of Souls is yet another reason why Tekky Toys is my favorite Spirit Halloween brand, although some of their pop-out animatronics are notorious for low life-span. Check out my video on him here:


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

ghostbust99 said:


> His video is out now


Lol ok that thing is pretty unique compared to most we see. I can dig it. Little kids would pee their costumes.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Skullkrane said:


> The Harvester of Souls is easily the most unique animatronic we've seen from Spirit Halloween in the past few years. The animation and fog capabilities are perfection, and the one phrase he has is spot-on. While the price may be excessive at $299.99, with a coupon, he's definitely at the top of my list. The Harvester of Souls is yet another reason why Tekky Toys is my favorite Spirit Halloween brand, although some of their pop-out animatronics are notorious for low life-span. Check out my video on him here:


 299.00 ?? really? less than Krampus who really doesn't do much but look awesome. with coupon, not a bad deal if you ask me. I guess Krampus price is a license thing but still., that soul guy is fun.


----------



## Lawrence Malbot (Jul 23, 2020)

Harvester of Souls is crushing it. This is a breath of fresh air. This is what we should expect from Tekky, some killer concepts and motion. I love seeing items like this. I want to see more from them. Get your coupons. Get a fistful of coupons! It needs a clown wig though... I KID! I KID!


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

ghostbust99 said:


> I certainly agree. Tekky is continuing to innovate their props where Gemmy has been lacking.


Unless Tekky's quality has improved 110% it's a hard pass from me no matter how much I like this prop.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

MrMordrid said:


> Unless Tekky's quality has improved 110% it's a hard pass from me no matter how much I like this prop.


Tekky Toys animatronics that feature pop-out action are notorious for defecting, but an animatronic like the Harvester of Souls which features slow movements should last you a long time.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

I disagree, I had two Demonica props when they came out in 2011 and they both died within a year.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

MrMordrid said:


> I disagree, I had two Demonica props when they came out in 2011 and they both died within a year.


That was back when a lot of Tekky’s new mechanisms were quite faulty. They’ve drastically improved things since then. The original 2010 Demonica was actually way faultier than the 2011 version.

Spirit has fixed issues in the past with their items but those improvements usually go unnoticed as the said items usually become online only the next year. I can confirm both Gemmy’s Sally and YJ’s Headless Help were improved once people started bringing the issues to light. Although both models of Demonica were faulty, Tekky did improve the 2011 model after countless issues arose with the 2010 version.

All in all, Spirit does listen although it usually goes unnoticed by many.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> That was back when a lot of their new mechanisms were quite faulty. They’ve drastically improved things since then. The original 2010 Demonica was actually way faultier than the 2011 version.
> 
> Spirit has fixed things in the past with their items but those improvements usually go unnoticed as the said items usually become online only the next year. I can confirm both Gemmy’s Sally and YJ’s Headless Help were improved once people started bringing the issues to light. Although both models of Demonica were faulty, Tekky did improve the 2011 model after countless issues arose with the 2010 version.
> 
> All in all, Spirit does listen although it usually goes unnoticed by many.


That's actually a pretty good argument for never buying anything at Spirit the first year it comes out. If they don't carry it the next year, you probably didn't really need it anyways.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

ghostbust99 said:


> That was back when a lot of Tekky’s new mechanisms were quite faulty. They’ve drastically improved things since then. The original 2010 Demonica was actually way faultier than the 2011 version.
> 
> Spirit has fixed issues in the past with their items but those improvements usually go unnoticed as the said items usually become online only the next year. I can confirm both Gemmy’s Sally and YJ’s Headless Help were improved once people started bringing the issues to light. Although both models of Demonica were faulty, Tekky did improve the 2011 model after countless issues arose with the 2010 version.
> 
> All in all, Spirit does listen although it usually goes unnoticed by many.


How much are those Spirit goons paying you?!? 🧐


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I’m just pretty knowledgeable about these things lol. Even if an item won’t be in stores the next year it’ll be online and usually improved if there were issues with the first version.

I know someone who had a defective Headless Help and they sent him the improved head:

















Things improved include:

Thicker latex, less scrunched latex, more and better detailed paintjob, larger plastic mouthpiece, improved mechanisms, quieter mechanisms, improved plastic quality, the hole that the head attaches to the arm with is more secure and better quality. Plus the structure that holds the piece that has the hole is better supported.


----------



## MrMordrid (Aug 14, 2005)

bobby2003 said:


> That's actually a pretty good argument for never buying anything at Spirit the first year it comes out. If they don't carry it the next year, you probably didn't really need it anyways.


Also there is a kid/guy on YouTube that literally has a whole room full of broken Tekky Toys.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

It doesn't come with a fog machine which for most here isn't a problem. I could see some "normals" balking at the price PLUS the cost of a fogger.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

MrMordrid said:


> Also there is a kid/guy on YouTube that literally has a whole room full of broken Tekky Toys.


If it's the kid I think you are referring too, I think I also saw a video of him buying a half dozen props from the collection of mostly broken older props that are in the back of many Spirit stores. 
While I have never worked at a Spirit store, I suspect I have been in more Spirit back rooms than most employees. I even had a regional manager steer me to a different store of his and told me to tell the employees that he said it was okay for me to look in the back! So I know the collection of defective props that lurk behind many (most?) Spirit stores.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Kind of reinforcing your point...The broken props in back are both Tekky and others, of course, and many get into stores via broken returns (of both store bought and online props), and are the result of several years of activity for that store. It does not benefit a store manager to declare a prop broken, they just keep it in inventory and let whoever gets that trailer next year worry about it. So broken props accumulate.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

In all fairness Crazy Create props are extremely faulty usually and built worse than any Tekky items.

Here’s a list of all the items this year and who makes what:









CCL is Crazy Create, SVI is Seasonal Visions, WO is Wo Yu


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Restless Acres said:


> Kind of reinforcing your point...The broken props in back are both Tekky and others, of course, and many get into stores via broken returns (of both store bought and online props), and are the result of several years of activity for that store. It does not benefit a store manager to declare a prop broken, they just keep it in inventory and let whoever gets that trailer next year worry about it. So broken props accumulate.


I have always been found of defective props for the discounts you can get, but it varies from store to store. Some locations would rather keep defective props in the background and damage out the defective items to receive a "credit" from Spirit Halloween corporate. However, some other stores will put their defective animatronics on the floor at roughly 50% off. With a coupon, those animatronics are typically well-priced, and people like me with nearly a decade of repair experience can repair the animatronics and choose to keep them or resell.

I would say the faultiest Spirit Halloween brands are Crazy Create and Tekky Toys. Gemmy has good quality animation wise, and Seasonal Visions takes the cake for the animatronic company with longest lifespan, although I have seen a lot of Seasonal Visions animatronics with no sound due to a faulty volume control. I still recommend to people to get the animatronic they want the year it is released, because if it returns cost will likely go up (sometimes down like Sitting Scarecrow), but there is also a risk like in 2013 where barely any animatronics returned the following year.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

RCIAG said:


> It doesn't come with a fog machine which for most here isn't a problem. I could see some "normals" balking at the price PLUS the cost of a fogger.


I mean, the old Headless Horseman from HD required an additional fog machine as well. I don’t think that’s too big of an ask.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

How do you tell what year? I assume the box has a date? Demonica was the first animatronic I bought from them. Absolutely love her & she still works unless she died in the box after putting her away. They only come out when I'm out with them, weather permitting, & she hasn't been out in a few years.

I like Harvester of Souls but I will wait. I don't pay ship on these & want more than 20% so will have to hope for next July. Holding out for Man's Possessed Friend that was released right after I ordered this past July. They play games.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yodlei said:


> How do you tell what year? I assume the box has a date? Demonica was the first animatronic I bought from them. Absolutely love her & she still works unless she died in the box after putting her away. They only come out when I'm out with them, weather permitting, & she hasn't been out in a few years.
> 
> I like Harvester of Souls but I will wait. I don't pay ship on these & want more than 20% so will have to hope for next July. Holding out for Man's Possessed Friend that was released right after I ordered this past July. They play games.


The year of an animatronic? It varies depending on what year it was sold and if it came back or not, variations with the item, etc.

For example with Demonica, the grey skinned version was the original one from 2010, and the pink skinned version is the 2011 version.

The Spirit Halloween Wiki is a great place to find information and dates on all the animatronics and other decorations Spirit has sold throughout the years:
Spirit Halloween Wikia


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Some updates from Halloween Haunt Guy:

All the animatronics have updated SVI-type modules with crystal clear audio. Pennywise is no longer extremely quiet even on the loudest setting.









Uncle Charlie has a mixture of his original 2010 audio and a couple re-recorded phrases









The flame lights are giant and will be for sale at $50 at the end of the season









Johnny Punk has...ventilation arms

















And Mommy’s Favorite, well...


----------



## scarenoob (Aug 17, 2017)

I see Spirit now have fog scents. Cotton Candy, Mildew, Pumpkin Spice.

Fog Machines & Liquid Fog - Spirithalloween.com


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Skullkrane said:


> The animation and fog capabilities are perfection


Can you really determine that from a professionally produced video? Perfection is a strong word. I've seen lots of great videos for things that aren't quite so perfect when you see it in person.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mr. Salty has been officially released now. I don’t necessarily like him, we have way too many clowns already this year and not just at Spirit. Plus his phrases are pretty innuendo laden and not exactly kid friendly (especially the last two listed). 





6 Ft Mr. Salty Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Mr. Salty has been officially released now. I don’t necessarily like him, we have way too many clowns already this year and not just at Spirit. Plus his phrases are pretty innuendo laden and not exactly kid friendly (especially the last two listed).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What the hell were they thinking with those last two?


----------



## deadbeet (Jul 12, 2020)

ghostbust99 said:


> Mr. Salty has been officially released now. I don’t necessarily like him, we have way too many clowns already this year and not just at Spirit. Plus his phrases are pretty innuendo laden and not exactly kid friendly (especially the last two listed).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, I’m glad I’m not the only one thinking mister salty is disturbingly horny. a crotch clown named willy is just way too on the nose. I think somebody at svi has a clown fetish


----------



## Spiritlover2012 (Jul 9, 2020)

There was a cancelled Beetlejuice animatronic codenamed ANIM 252


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Uncle Charlie as set up in that picture looks like he crapped himself and is hopeful no one else smells it.. seriously, it just looks awkward.

As for potato head girl, she looks like she got trapped under a heat lamp at McDonalds. That’s badly molded.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

djjerme said:


> Uncle Charlie as set up in that picture looks like he crapped himself and is hopeful no one else smells it.. seriously, it just looks awkward.
> 
> As for potato head girl, she looks like she got trapped under a heat lamp at McDonalds. That’s badly molded.
> 
> ...


Her head is hard plastic too, it’s molded like that. If she had a slight bit of creepiness in the beginning, it’s all gone now lol.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Spirit store setting up


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

Hi im here now


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Ryan's Halloween Channel said:


> Hi im here now


Huh?


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

bobby2003 said:


> Huh?


nevermind then


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

just placed an order on the Harvester of Souls, definitely my favorite prop this season!!


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Planning on getting him at the flagship store when they open in a few days. Really excited!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

JTAHaunts said:


> Planning on getting him at the flagship store when they open in a few days. Really excited!


Bring a mustache, a hat, glasses, and a jacket, so you can keep coming back to use multiple 20% off coupons. 😜. I have never done so but I'm sure some people have. Must be hilarious to the employees.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Hahahaha, I’ve thought of that before. Jokingly, obviously, but it would be a funny thing to do. I think they’d get a kick out of it.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Ryan's Halloween Channel said:


> Hi im here now


Hi Ryan....Welcome to the forum!....ZR


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Anybody order Krampus yet ? or waiting till see him in store ? I'm really curious to see more of him in reviews


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

He’s not going to be set up in stores unless one of the display props sells. Until then, he will be in a box in store. I was planning on getting him, but have decided to purchase The Harvester of Souls instead.


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

Question : Should I get punctured pete or the hauntress this year?


----------



## Matt12378 (Jul 9, 2017)

Are any new inflatables Going to be at spirit Halloween this year ?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

disembodiedvoice said:


> Anybody order Krampus yet ? or waiting till see him in store ? I'm really curious to see more of him in reviews


Yeah, I had him in my cart but am holding off now too. I'd really like to see him in person. With such minimal motion, I need to see that he is quality in person.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Restless Acres said:


> Yeah, I had him in my cart but am holding off now too. I'd really like to see him in person. With such minimal motion, I need to see that he is quality in person.


I’m down to Krampus and Harvester of Souls for my full price (less 20%) Spirit purchase but I’d like to see both in person first (also hate paying the oversized shipping). Krampus’ minimal movement means what you’re actually buying is the detail/wow factor. If that is lacking then it’s a no. I am hoping that the fan in HOS mouth is not audible (although I doubt it is noiseless). I’m worried that when it kicks in a loud fan sound will ruin the effect.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Side-Show Al said:


> I’m down to Krampus and Harvester of Souls for my full price (less 20%) Spirit purchase but I’d like to see both in person first (also hate paying the oversized shipping). Krampus’ minimal movement means what you’re actually buying is the detail/wow factor. If that is lacking then it’s a no. I am hoping that the fan in HOS mouth is not audible (although I doubt it is noiseless). I’m worried that when it kicks in a loud fan sound will ruin the effect.


Krampus unfortunately will not be set up in-stores as it is currently scheduled. Krampus was intended to have his own theme, but the ideas was scrapped and now there isn't a spot for Krampus. I have heard rumors that Spirit Halloween is considering implementing a third theme and shipping that theme to stores in the coming weeks, because there are nearly a dozen animatronics that didn't get a spot in the front or back theme for this year. Spirit Halloween may have to revert to the 2014 era in which there were three themes per regular-sized store.

As for the Harvester of Souls, he features an intake fan. Intake fans are much quieter than a regular fan. I don't even think you'll be able to hear the fan at all. The loudest aspect of the Harvester of Souls will be the fog machine if you plan on using it, and you can crank the volume on the Harvester of Souls to drown out the fog machine. If the internal speaker isn't loud enough for your liking, you can use an external speaker (sold separately) to drown out any mechanisms or the fog machine.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Skullkrane said:


> Krampus unfortunately will not be set up in-stores as it is currently scheduled. Krampus was intended to have his own theme, but the ideas was scrapped and now there isn't a spot for Krampus. I have heard rumors that Spirit Halloween is considering implementing a third theme and shipping that theme to stores in the coming weeks, because there are nearly a dozen animatronics that didn't get a spot in the front or back theme for this year. Spirit Halloween may have to revert to the 2014 era in which there were three themes per regular-sized store.
> 
> As for the Harvester of Souls, he features an intake fan. Intake fans are much quieter than a regular fan. I don't even think you'll be able to hear the fan at all. The loudest aspect of the Harvester of Souls will be the fog machine if you plan on using it, and you can crank the volume on the Harvester of Souls to drown out the fog machine. If the internal speaker isn't loud enough for your liking, you can use an external speaker (sold separately) to drown out any mechanisms or the fog machine.


Interesting info - thanks SK!

Still not sure how the Tiki Theme fits in with any of the newly released props though. 

If Krampus doesn’t show up in stores, then I may have to rely on YouTube reviews and unboxing videos. Hopefully my local store has a HOS setup and running early on.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

American Sale has the Animated Rolling Rat from Spirit that says "in-store only". Shows it was $29.99 & now $4.97. Wonder why they have a Spirit item. Wiki page shows from 2010. Saw the video & doesn't appear to be worth the $4.97. Am I missing something? It's a good buy if they still have it.








Animated Rolling Rat Halloween Decoration


Our Animated Rolling Rat will make you want to jump to safety this Halloween! Size: 10" L x 6" H. Animated fake rat that is sound activated. Light up eyes and rat like sounds. Using it's tail, the rat rolls around to the left and to the right randomly. On/Off switch on the belly. For indoor use.




www.americansale.com


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Tekky has always brought different twist to movement then any other. Demonica was the first prop I had ever seen that you could buy from a reg store that did so many movements. And they also replaced her and let me keep the broken one when it didn’t work right . Harvester of souls looks so good so does krampus


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Anyone with the Sitting Scarecrow know the trick to getting the bar back out? Know I had problem with another but don't remember how I got it removed. Wish they would put push tabs on these things. Thought I better test before I put away for the month. No room to leave it out.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Yodlei said:


> Anyone with the Sitting Scarecrow know the trick to getting the bar back out? Know I had problem with another but don't remember how I got it removed. Wish they would put push tabs on these things. Thought I better test before I put away for the month. No room to leave it out.


There's a hole at the base where it aligns with the pole. Use a small flat head screwdriver, and push it into the hole. That should push the tab inward and remove the pole. Do the same for the opposite end.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> There's a hole at the base where it aligns with the pole. Use a small flat head screwdriver, and push it into the hole. That should push the tab inward and remove the pole. Do the same for the opposite end.


OMG You are wonderful!!! Worked like a charm.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

For people who care about who makes each animatronic, today I was able to confirm the manufacturer of Krampus, and I found it very surprising. It's none other than Morbid Enterprises.

Morbid Enterprises has not made an exclusive animatronic for Spirit since 2014, which was Bouncy the Zombie Baby. Their last exclusive lifesize animatronic was the Wheelchair Psycho in 2013. Now they're back with an exclusive licensed animatronic 6 years later, which was super unexpected.

Morbid has made essentially all of the licensed animatronics at Party City the past few years, not to mention their experience with licensed animatronics at Spirit in the past which I felt were overall well-detailed. Their quality sometimes isn't great, but it's far superior to Crazy Create. I have hope that they'll please everyone with the quality and detail of Krampus this year.

Update: I made an educated guess that Krampus was Morbid based on reliable information I found, but this turned out to be false. My apologies.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

CCdalek said:


> For people who care about who makes each animatronic, today I was able to confirm the manufacturer of Krampus, and I found it very surprising. It's none other than Morbid Enterprises.
> 
> Morbid Enterprises has not made an exclusive animatronic for Spirit since 2014, which was Bouncy the Zombie Baby. Their last exclusive lifesize animatronic was the Wheelchair Psycho in 2013. Now they're back with an exclusive licensed animatronic 6 years later, which was super unexpected.
> 
> Morbid has made essentially all of the licensed animatronics at Party City the past few years, not to mention their experience with licensed animatronics at Spirit in the past which I felt were overall well-detailed. Their quality sometimes isn't great, but it's far superior to Crazy Create. I have hope that they'll please everyone with the quality and detail of Krampus this year.


I've just picked up the Wheelchair Psycho the other day, and after repairing the mouth, I can confirm the quality is actually very well. I am looking forward to Krampus, as he looks amazing in detail! Spirit Halloween Flagship is set for opening on August 6th.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

The Sam Funko Pop is up for preorder on their site.


----------



## Godcrusher (Sep 21, 2015)

joossa said:


> The Sam Funko Pop is up for preorder on their site.


Love this so much


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Skullkrane said:


> I've just picked up the Wheelchair Psycho the other day, and after repairing the mouth, I can confirm the quality is actually very well. I am looking forward to Krampus, as he looks amazing in detail! Spirit Halloween Flagship is set for opening on August 6th.


As long as you're not suggesting that the wheelchair is quality, because, ummm...


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I can confirm Krampus will NOT be setup in store, only in box only. He was planned to have his own endcap like Jack & Sally the last couple of years but was scrapped due to capacity concerns with COVID. He will be in stores but in his box only, and will be used as a replacement in Jack's Cave when things sell out, same with Little Daisy and the Maestro, Ellie Hatchet, and Miss Mercy.


----------



## Eric_Draven (Aug 27, 2016)

joossa said:


> The Sam Funko Pop is up for preorder on their site.


I preordered one but does anyone know if/when this will be in stores?


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

It's going to be in stores, most likely when stores open he will be available.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

ghostbust99 said:


> I can confirm Krampus will NOT be setup in store, only in box only. He was planned to have his own endcap like Jack & Sally the last couple of years but was scrapped due to capacity concerns with COVID. He will be in stores but in his box only, and will be used as a replacement in Jack's Cave when things sell out, same with Little Daisy and the Maestro, Ellie Hatchet, and Miss Mercy.


As much as I dislike the idea of "Filler" animatronics, I also like it, because animatronics tend to sell out in September, and then throughout the month of October, there is nothing to hold their place in the displays. We'll see how it goes for this season! I've heard that a store in Florida is planning on opening tomorrow. 😄


----------



## Spiritlover2012 (Jul 9, 2020)

Little Daisy and the Maestro is a placeholder animatronic. Really?

I guess Spirit Halloween prefers to to put up more clowns rather than true modern gems.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Cuddles the Clown leak


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Listen, if you love clowns, great, that means there's plenty here for you to buy since I'm not buying them, but even you clown lovers gotta admit that's a LOT of freaking clowns they're releasing this year.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> Listen, if you love clowns, great, that means there's plenty here for you to buy since I'm not buying them, but even you clown lovers gotta admit that's a LOT of freaking clowns they're releasing this year.


And why not just have a circus as one of the themes so they fit in? I read the stuff about an ongoing multi-year evolution of the themes - blah, blah, blah. They're clowns. They belong in a circus, not on a dock or an island.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Screaming Demons said:


> And why not just have a circus as one of the themes so they fit in? I read the stuff about an ongoing multi-year evolution of the themes - blah, blah, blah. They're clowns. They belong in a circus, not on a dock or an island.


I completely agree with you. 2019 and 2020 both seem like years where the themes and the animatronics are separate entities. There were no props that naturally fit into either theme last year, and there don't seem to be any props that fit into either theme this year. 

In 2018 and before, Spirit seemed to actually design the themes based on the animatronics they were carrying that year. Now it seems like they design the themes alone, and don't consider the animatronics that will be displayed in them. The animatronics are more of an after-thought, just thrown in the themes without any reasoning. 

After seeing the lineup this year, I thought there was such a great potential for some kind of messed up holiday theme. Lots of children, clowns representing parties and presents, Krampus, almost everything could have fit into that in my opinion. Or, like you said, just a circus. Either of those would have made so much more sense, but instead we get an island and a cave (Which are definitely cool on their own, but just don't fit with the animatronics).


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

My only issue with the clowns is that they don't have a Terrifier or a Captain Spaulding yet....step it up Spirit Halloween!!!!!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I got my Krampus today, haven't set it up yet, because of work. His hands are big and nails look good. I'm hoping to at least pull out the pieces tonight to make sure its all in good condition. they packed the "krampus" box into a brown box and it is in the tight. fairly large box but not huge.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got my Krampus today, haven't set it up yet, because of work. His hands are big and nails look good. I'm hoping to at least pull out the pieces tonight to make sure its all in good condition. they packed the "krampus" box into a brown box and it is in the tight. fairly large box but not huge.



Patiently waiting.... 

Only good part about ordering online and paying the fee is getting the shipping box. Protects the original and is the same approx. size


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I haven't completely unpacked the box yet but here is a couple pics of pieces of him
the box, as you can see a corner got a little smashed, inside box as well but not bad


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Side-Show Al said:


> Patiently waiting....
> 
> Only good part about ordering online and paying the fee is getting the shipping box. Protects the original and is the same approx. size


Protects it a little bit, the corner of mine is a little bent, but the parts of the prop seem in good shape since like you said it has that much much thicker brown box as a shield. I got 20% off plus free express shipping, but still had to pay that "oversized" fee. Over all from what I can tell I like him. I haven't completely unpacked it yet but did test the motor/ eyes to make sure they work and all is well.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Anyone know anything about the Catacomb Creature? Is it exclusive to Spirit? Obviously, similar to Cuddles but don’t know much more.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

Side-Show Al said:


> Anyone know anything about the Catacomb Creature? Is it exclusive to Spirit? Obviously, similar to Cuddles but don’t know much more.
> 
> View attachment 733687


It's not exclusive to Spirit, and it was actually revealed at the Morris Costumes booth at the Halloween and Party Expo this year! Here is a video: 






I wonder how much Spirit's price will be, considering they usually charge more for these animatronics. It should be the same price as Cuddles since the animation is identical.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Gah.. That clown was just a lazy excuse to re-use the mech from the Catacomb Creature... Ugh. I'm officially done with clowns. Uncle Charlie will be the last one I purchase until an actual good looking one comes out. SVI can't do anything other than the basics. I don't see much unique stuff from them. Hopefully they change.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Also, along with the theme/animatronic correlation...



CCdalek said:


> I completely agree with you. 2019 and 2020 both seem like years where the themes and the animatronics are separate entities. There were no props that naturally fit into either theme last year, and there don't seem to be any props that fit into either theme this year.
> 
> In 2018 and before, Spirit seemed to actually design the themes based on the animatronics they were carrying that year. Now it seems like they design the themes alone, and don't consider the animatronics that will be displayed in them. The animatronics are more of an after-thought, just thrown in the themes without any reasoning.
> 
> After seeing the lineup this year, I thought there was such a great potential for some kind of messed up holiday theme. Lots of children, clowns representing parties and presents, Krampus, almost everything could have fit into that in my opinion. Or, like you said, just a circus. Either of those would have made so much more sense, but instead we get an island and a cave (Which are definitely cool on their own, but just don't fit with the animatronics).


You are totally right. I was totally expecting a creepy Christmas theme and an asylum. We had Krampus, clowns, Miss Mercy, little girls... It would all make sense to go together as a creepy Christmas theme and an asylum type thing. I would have liked this year a bit more if they did that. But, sadly, the props have not grown on me any more (if anything, I am just starting to plan out not care about them) other than the Harvester, Krampus, Charlie, and Ellie. 

Putting these items on an island only made me a bit more disappointed. I don't think it's a terrible idea to have the two themes relate to each other, but I am 100% not a fan. Having themes that actually fit the props and themes that actually look good gives into the experience. It makes the store seem more fun and full of life. But now we get these weird, outlandish displays that have nothing to do with the items.

Also, do you want to know what their excuse was for the whole island/boat thing was? They said that the boat was supposed to be Jack the Reaper (their mascot) taking the other animatronics through the ocean to an island, and the reasoning to why he is taking them there was never explained. They will try to come up with anything just to use as an excuse for their laziness with the displays. 

It really hurts to see Spirit go from this amazing, top-tier Halloween store that you would get so excited to visit, to this mess full of randomness and deformed looking items. Not saying that items weren't breaking or deformed back then, but I feel like it has become a lot more noticeable in recent years.


----------



## michellepapp (Sep 7, 2018)

I tend to build on what I already have because I can buy all the fun new stuff every year. This year is going to be different for me because we have land and aren’t in a neighborhood. I think I’m going to try and pull off several “areas” that have different themes and it will be a drive thru. I heard the kids are taken around in a hay ride. I have space now though to build something fun so we’ll see!


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

JTAHaunts said:


> Gah.. That clown was just a lazy excuse to re-use the mech from the Catacomb Creature... Ugh. I'm officially done with clowns. Uncle Charlie will be the last one I purchase until an actual good looking one comes out. SVI can't do anything other than the basics. I don't see much unique stuff from them. Hopefully they change.


Honestly though, what more can you really do with a clown other than basics? Clowns are basic enough as it is.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

By basics, I meant basic props in general, like little girls, clowns, reapers, witches, etc.


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

CCdalek said:


> I completely agree with you. 2019 and 2020 both seem like years where the themes and the animatronics are separate entities. There were no props that naturally fit into either theme last year, and there don't seem to be any props that fit into either theme this year.
> 
> In 2018 and before, Spirit seemed to actually design the themes based on the animatronics they were carrying that year. Now it seems like they design the themes alone, and don't consider the animatronics that will be displayed in them. The animatronics are more of an after-thought, just thrown in the themes without any reasoning.
> 
> After seeing the lineup this year, I thought there was such a great potential for some kind of messed up holiday theme. Lots of children, clowns representing parties and presents, Krampus, almost everything could have fit into that in my opinion. Or, like you said, just a circus. Either of those would have made so much more sense, but instead we get an island and a cave (Which are definitely cool on their own, but just don't fit with the animatronics).


Yeah... I’m getting tired of spirit releasing themes every year but the animatronics don’t match the themes. I miss when they used to actually have props and animatronics that matched the themes they presented. It all makes no sense now why even call it a theme?


----------



## spookyman1998 (Jul 20, 2017)

JTAHaunts said:


> By basics, I meant basic props in general, like little girls, clowns, reapers, witches, etc.


I agree with you, however, I love reapers and witches but we don’t ever see witches from Spirit anymore for some reason. Overall, I’m sick of clowns every year too though. It’s getting really old. I want more Witches, Grave Ghouls, Skeletons etc..


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I got my Krampus today, haven't set it up yet, because of work. His hands are big and nails look good. I'm hoping to at least pull out the pieces tonight to make sure its all in good condition. they packed the "krampus" box into a brown box and it is in the tight. fairly large box but not huge.


Can’t wait to see your review so I can commit already


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

JTAHaunts said:


> Putting these items on an island only made me a bit more disappointed. I don't think it's a terrible idea to have the two themes relate to each other, but I am 100% not a fan. Having themes that actually fit the props and themes that actually look good gives into the experience. It makes the store seem more fun and full of life. But now we get these weird, outlandish displays that have nothing to do with the items.
> 
> Also, do you want to know what their excuse was for the whole island/boat thing was? They said that the boat was supposed to be Jack the Reaper (their mascot) taking the other animatronics through the ocean to an island, and the reasoning to why he is taking them there was never explained. They will try to come up with anything just to use as an excuse for their laziness with the displays.
> 
> It really hurts to see Spirit go from this amazing, top-tier Halloween store that you would get so excited to visit, to this mess full of randomness and deformed looking items. Not saying that items weren't breaking or deformed back then, but I feel like it has become a lot more noticeable in recent years.


Wait... I haven't been following this thread, but an island/cave theme? Ugh. Talk about lazy AND recycled. They did that terrible harbor/wharf bit last year. I guess they're really leaning into the whole "it came on a boat" bit too hard. It's not wrong as it all shipped from China on boats, but what happened to being creative and at least pretending to be serious about celebrating Halloween? Half the fun of going to Spirit was seeing how all the (now literal) crap you could buy from them actually went together. It encouraged people to buy more as they would want to "complete the scene." Now you walk in and are like "oh, that's a nice _one_ item that I _might_ buy if I have a coupon."
Whoever is running their merchandising department needs to be fired. Most normal people lack the imagination to put together a whole display by themselves. Themed displays drive IPT (items per transaction) and profit margins by getting people to buy more. By coming up with some bland generic theme you destroy that drive to buy. People no longer see sets to complete and only pieces that need to be put together. They'll only pick one or two things and skip other things to save money and there go your numbers. To them, what is the point? The props don't need any extras. They weren't being advertised as part of a themed set so they're fine on their own.
Sure, they may luck out and a few people will buy more things that normally wouldn't be promoted together. However, I see a net loss in the overall sales, because people just won't buy into the whole "Spirit Halloween threw up on your lawn/living room floor" theme.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

..and this is why Home Depot is winning. They had that full display with everything and instantly people were making their wish lists.

Spirit has some good stuff, but I agree, none of it seems to fit with either of the store themes. They need to take a long hard look at IKEA; they stage everything so that you can see how it all fits together and then you’re more apt to buy everything there rather than piece a bunch of things together from different vendors (competition). 

It just seems like the remake of IT came out and the Pennywise thing blew up, so they jumped on the clown bandwagon. But then they haven’t moved on from that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

JTAHaunts said:


> By basics, I meant basic props in general, like little girls, clowns, reapers, witches, etc.


We haven’t even had a Witch-centered theme since 2009. I’d love to see them do some sort of witches hut/cottage theme but chances are slim with the theme/prop relation issues you brought up.

Haunted Forest


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Curious, I never bought a fog prop and interested in the Soul Havestor. Do you need a special fog machine that hooks to the prop itself. I use relays for my other fog props but wonder how Spirit does it. Thanks


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Industen said:


> Curious, I never bought a fog prop and interested in the Soul Havestor. Do you need a special fog machine that hooks to the prop itself. I use relays for my other fog props but wonder how Spirit does it. Thanks


To operate the Harvester of Souls, you can use any fog machine that features a jack in the back of the unit for a standard fog timer/remote. The animatronic includes the fog hose, fog bracket, and fog relay cable needed to operate the Harvester of Souls using any standard fog machine. Hope this helps!


----------



## xredge (Oct 24, 2012)

Do they have a canister in-line also? I know you have to watch which fogger and distance I used a 700 watt fogger on a dragon and it ended up melting the hose before the little canister before heading up to the dragons mouth.


----------



## Lawrence Malbot (Jul 23, 2020)

Can't wait to see if the Krampus fabrics and costuming are the same as in-photo. Or if post photoshop devilry was used to punch up the photos.
I am hoping we get the same level of detail... Crossing fingers, toes, hooves...


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Someone posted photos on Facebook last night. I wasn't real impressed with the face.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I still find it hard to believe Krampus is made by Morbid. A company known for such laughably bad classics such as these...

























And that’s just the start of Morbid’s issues...


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Screaming Demons said:


> Someone posted photos on Facebook last night. I wasn't real impressed with the face.


Any chance you can link those? I’ve been on the fence and was kind of dreading having to pull things out of the box at my local store once they open. 😂 This prop really comes down to quality.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Side-Show Al said:


> Any chance you can link those? I’ve been on the fence and was kind of dreading having to pull things out of the box at my local store once they open. 😂 This prop really comes down to quality.


There are some videos on youtube here’s one


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Lawrence Malbot said:


> Can't wait to see if the Krampus fabrics and costuming are the same as in-photo. Or if post photoshop devilry was used to punch up the photos.
> I am hoping we get the same level of detail... Crossing fingers, toes, hooves...


I think the costume is the same as in photos , just the way they take the pictures it looks better. Once I got it in person I went back to look at the pics on Spirit site and I can see that it is the same or very similar. The robe is sort of shiny and the "stitching" isn't textured or anything, it just has fake black stitching that blends in with the red, its shiny too. 
Shiny is sort of the wrong word but the best I can come up with. Its a lighter red than I was expecting as well. Its a deep red but because of the "shine" it comes off a lighter shade. 
the face is ok, not as good as I wanted, the mouth has layers of rubber teeth, its latex over plastic and sort of misshapen. 
Wait for a lower price....


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I think the costume is the same as in photos , just the way they take the pictures it looks better. Once I got it in person I went back to look at the pics on Spirit site and I can see that it is the same or very similar. The robe is sort of shiny and the "stitching" isn't textured or anything, it just has fake black stitching that blends in with the red, its shiny too.
> Shiny is sort of the wrong word but the best I can come up with. Its a lighter red than I was expecting as well. Its a deep red but because of the "shine" it comes off a lighter shade.
> the face is ok, not as good as I wanted, the mouth has layers of rubber teeth, its latex over plastic and sort of misshapen.
> Wait for a lower price....



"Wait for a lower price"

That's basically the rule for almost anything Spirit sells.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Mommy’s Favorite was confirmed by Halloween Haunt Guy to be a constant motion prop. She only has volume control and an on/off switch. No sensor or footpad hookup whatsoever.









When setup in stores she has a footpad in front of her but this is only a decoy and does absolutely nothing. Talk about false advertising. 









I believe Punctured Pete has the same setup (he’s also a constant motion prop)


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Screaming Demons said:


> Someone posted photos on Facebook last night. I wasn't real impressed with the face.


Thanks SD!

Here’s a fresh unboxing vid for those still deciding on Krampus.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Krampus has been confirmed by a reputable source to not be made by Morbid thankfully.


----------



## HalloweenVamp (Jul 22, 2019)

Got this in the mail today. Looks and works great, but man it is LOUD.





Light-Up Flaming Pumpkin - Trick 'r Treat - Spirithalloween.com


Light up your home with this officially licensed Light Up Flaming Pumpkin decoration and you'll always be reminded of your favorite Halloween movie, Trick 'r Treat. This flaming pumpkin will be sure to protect you from a visit from Sam as long as you don't take down the rest of your décor before...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Lighted LED character statues. $40 each. Sam is from last year but will be available again this year.


----------



## cubsfan998 (Aug 8, 2020)

Waiting on a spirit 20% off and free shipping before pulling the trigger on the Myers LED and the Sam/Pennywise sidesteppers.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

ghostbust99 said:


> Mommy’s Favorite was confirmed by Halloween Haunt Guy to be a constant motion prop. She only has volume control and an on/off switch. No sensor or footpad hookup whatsoever.
> View attachment 733770
> 
> 
> ...


If you are handy you can wire a timed relay to the prop for run duration. You can hook a step pad, motion sensor etc to the relay. While it could be inconvenient for most, it could keep your sanity on the big night.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

We went to a couple stores today and I have to say it was the worst roll out so far since we been going to Spirit on opening days. The only props they had were waving Wally and arctic dragon. One store did have an Uncle Charlie/Crouchy/mommies favorite (kinda boring) already set up but we've learned from experience not to buy open box animatronics. The theme doesn't match this years props, it also isn't scary at all. LOL. I felt more like having a tropical drink than I got an eerie feeling. hahaha. I hope they got a influx of props and this isn't a year where we see a trickle of the animatronics here and there. I hope your stores where you are more ready to go. We did get the red/black jumping spider and a few odds and ends like carving books but that may be the least we ever bought from there...yes we'll be back.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> We went to a couple stores today and I have to say it was the worst roll out so far since we been going to Spirit on opening days. The only props they had were waving Wally and arctic dragon. One store did have an Uncle Charlie/Crouchy/mommies favorite (kinda boring) already set up but we've learned from experience not to buy open box animatronics. The theme doesn't match this years props, it also isn't scary at all. LOL. I felt more like having a tropical drink than I got an eerie feeling. hahaha. I hope they got a influx of props and this isn't a year where we see a trickle of the animatronics here and there. I hope your stores where you are more ready to go. We did get the red/black jumping spider and a few odds and ends like carving books but that may be the least we ever bought from there...yes we'll be back.


I stopped by a local one that was supposed to be opening yesterday. Obviously not open. You can see through the doors, but no props setup and one person slowly stocking costumes way in the back. It will probably be another two weeks before they can actually get it open.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yeah, it says three near me were supposed to open yesterday, but I'm not even gonna bother checking. I know they are not open. I gave up on that game two years ago.


----------



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

I toured my Spirit Store today in Kennesaw, GA. Missing a few animatronics, but not a bad selection this year!


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

From the sound of things it seems like Spirit isn't doing so well. I've already read some bad reviews from people who have been to stores. Lack luster displays, open boxes, merchandise that looks used and abused (obviously from previous years), etc... I can't find most of the reviews now because they keep deleting them. I would hope this is because of the pandemic, but Spirit has been on a downward slide for years. It just can't keep up with non-specialty stores like Home Depot, Michael's, Amazon, etc that use their sheer sales volume to be able to offer better pricing, discounts, and free shipping that doesn't have stupid oversized charges. I don't remember the last time I even saw a Spencer's Gift (their parent company) in a mall.
This year they don't even have a store in my area. A few years ago they had at least 3 or 4 and that was a bit much so it was scaled back to 2. This year I don't see anything, and it's not like they've got big competition. There's one lone Party City down the highway a bit. They were stupid enough to put a Spirit Halloween right across the street from a Party City over by my in-laws so I'm really questioning their logic. I know rent is an issue, but I'd think most places that have been empty for a while would take anything even just to get some kind of money.
The sheer lack of Halloween stores in my area is telling. The rents are obviously too high and the pandemic will likely hurt sales in what should have been a boom year. I'm guessing most retailers just don't want to take a chance on barely breaking even or losing money. There's a huge gap in the market here and someone could have made a ton of money, but that's 2020 for you.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Restless Acres said:


> Yeah, it says three near me were supposed to open yesterday, but I'm not even gonna bother checking. I know they are not open. I gave up on that game two years ago.


Having said that, if Spirit's website actually gives a "This store is open until 6pm today," there is a reasonable chance it is actually open. Reasonable. I say that because last year it was reasonably reliable, and this year the one store that always opens early near me has the "Open until 6:00" tag.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

As much as I find the 2010-2014 era the glory days of the chain, 2015 and 2016 were also strong years. 2017 was the first year we saw the themes become more scaled back, and 2018 was no different. I found the interactive 2019 display very unique from the rest, but the themes had absolutely no relevance to the animatronics. I really enjoy the front theme for 2020, but the back theme is one of the smallest themes ever, as the walk-through portion had to be blocked off due to COVID-19 restrictions. I find that a clown theme is needed to finally give the clowns a home and then move on from clowns back to witches, vampires, and other animatronic categories that haven't been touched on.

Another thing I dislike is the excessive amount of returning animatronics. While I think it is nice seeing animatronics return online for those who did not purchase the year prior, I think that it isn't logical to put last year's animatronics out on display in the places of 'New for 2020' animatronics like Krampus, Ellie Hatchet, Little Daisy & The Maestro, and many others. Hopefully in 2021, Spirit Halloween can refine the company to have two large displays (or three smaller ones) throughout the store, and make the themes AFTER the animatronics are designed to ensure everything fits.

Also, with the store locator, it has not been functioning properly for the past few years. Ever since Spirit Halloween stopped putting the store phone numbers individually on the store locator, it has always been a guessing game as to when a store is ready to open. I have been to stores on "opening day" and the employees were shocked that people actually showed up, so they opened the locked doors to reveal a only half-finished store. I recommend either calling corporate to determine if a store is open, or wait until September when most stores are open. Hope this helps!


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

New images in-store (Taken by me)







Part of the instruction manual








Sewer varmint







Mommys favorite








Side of peek-a-boo clown's box


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

2007-2012 was really Spirit’s true glory years IMO. Every prop was good and all the themes made sense. There’s also the deep nostalgia factor surrounding those years, props, and themes that is totally lost with today’s Spirit.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Ryan's Halloween Channel said:


> New images in-store (Taken by me)
> View attachment 733899
> Part of the instruction manual
> View attachment 733900
> ...


Does Sewer Varmint look that bad in person? Also, Mommy's Favorite commits the cardinal sin of prop or picture eyes; they aren't focused on the same thing.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Restless Acres said:


> Does Sewer Varmint look that bad in person? Also, Mommy's Favorite commits the cardinal sin of prop or picture eyes; they aren't focused on the same thing.


Every other Mommy’s Favorite I’ve seen has a messed up head shape or eyes, unlike Uncle Charlie you can’t fix it as her head is molded hard plastic.

Also @Skullkrane had mentioned in his latest video that Sewer Varmint doesn’t ever come with the right fog machine equipment or it’s entirely missing. You’d think that would be mandatory for a fogging prop to come with the right parts for its main feature.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

ghostbust99 said:


> Every other Mommy’s Favorite I’ve seen has a messed up head shape or eyes, unlike Uncle Charlie you can’t fix it as her head is molded hard plastic.
> 
> Also @Skullkrane had mentioned in his latest video that Sewer Varmint doesn’t ever come with the right fog machine equipment or it’s entirely missing. You’d think that would be mandatory for a fogging prop to come with the right parts for its main feature.


I hear you, but I personally don't run fog through any of my props anymore. Combo of I like my props too much, and fog machines and fog itself is so finicky. I mean with Harvester of Souls you kind of have to.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

ghostbust99 said:


> 2007-2012 was really Spirit’s true glory years IMO. Every prop was good and all the themes made sense. There’s also the deep nostalgia factor surrounding those years, props, and themes that is totally lost with today’s Spirit.


Deep nostalgia is right! That was my early 20's when I was first out on my own and could finally do whatever I wanted for Halloween. I was free to roam the stores looking at stuff I still couldn't afford. I kept telling myself "one day I'll have a decent job and money to buy some of this..." Now I can buy it and it's all not what it was back then. It hasn't even been that long, but I feel like I missed out.


----------



## EvilAltar (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks like SpiritHalloween totally ripped off one of my designs - right down to the music and spinning handle....




__





World's #1 Halloween Costume Store - Spirithalloween.com


Shop Spirit Halloween for an incredible selection of Halloween Costumes, Halloween Decorations, Halloween Accessories, and Halloween Makeup. Fast shipping & huge selection! *Shop Now & Save*




www.spirithalloween.com





I first posted my Jack back in 2015... I still think mine is better...


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

That's awesome! Nice work! It's always great to make your own when Spirit fails to deliver (which is expected of them, imo). I've seen tons of custom props that you can make for cheaper and look better than Spirit stuff.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

This is certainly not the first time Spirit has stolen people’s designs, they even stole several Distortions ideas. SVI has done it too with Crouching Bones.


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Spirit likes to check out this forum as well and steal a bunch of ideas if they find any that interest them.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Krampus’ maker is still yet to be identified but is believed to be Wo Yu or Party Time.

On another note, I have received word that Morbid has filed for bankruptcy and might be gone by years end. Oh and yes even higher ups at Spirit hate Morbid. Spirit actually dropped Morbid from their group of various manufacturers after 2016.

I don’t think a company now known for their poor quality, accuracy, and extremely poor (and at times very condescending and rude) customer service could survive much longer. 2011 was their last good year and it was all downhill from there.


----------



## Midwest_Mystical (Dec 15, 2018)

Last year at Spirit, my boss told me the reason that Spirit doesn't work with Morbid is because the owner was rude and gave all sorts of demands. I never cared for Morbid or their props. There's only two or three that I like, but that's it.

I hope that Gemmy doesn't succumb to bankruptcy. Their standards have dipped the past five years.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

To be fair, Spirit doesn't steal, it's the prop makers that steal.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Midwest_Mystical said:


> Last year at Spirit, my boss told me the reason that Spirit doesn't work with Morbid is because the owner was rude and gave all sorts of demands. I never cared for Morbid or their props. There's only two or three that I like, but that's it.
> 
> I hope that Gemmy doesn't succumb to bankruptcy. Their standards have dipped the past five years.


I know for a fact Morbid would delete any sort of constructive criticism comments on their Facebook posts like nothing happened. I also know at least one instance where their customer service rudely told someone to “just turn the prop on” and hung up when someone had a genuine issue with one of their items. 

They’ve literally not helped people because they don’t feel like it, and they never carry any replacement parts for their items like any competent manufacturer would. They deserve to go out of business.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

A walkthrough from one of our members:


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Daughter and I checked out our local Spirit on Sunday. There was still a lot of blank areas that were waiting for props to be set up; I imagine they’ll bring out more as the weeks go by.. But here’s some of what we scouted:



















































My daughter fell in love with that dress, so our theme has switched to witches and warlocks (which works with my Burned at the Stake build)

I will say, while there was a lot of clowns, there was a fairly good variety of just basic Halloween stuff (witches, monsters, skeletons...etc). The Nightmare B4XMas stuff was scaled WAY back from last year, and there was just lots of random themes from pop culture. Which I like because I don’t want to see 20 IT’s out TOT’ing.

One thing I did notice, is a lot more of the cheap, plastic masks. Seemed like fewer latex over the heads masks vs what I had remembered in the past.

Anyways, gotta print out the 20% off coupon and pick up the Midnight Sorceress dress apparently...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, just finished that vid & I gotta say they've blown their theme once again.

Reaper Island with Clowns, Pig Butcher, Sam, Pennywise & I don'tevencareanymore. I don't know about youse guys but when I see the words "Reaper Island" I don't think "hmmmm.....we've got sand, birds, fish, palm trees, sun, a lovely breeze...what's missing.....CLOWNS & A PIG BUTCHER!! THAT WILL MAKE THIS PLACE PERFECTION!!

Who else remembers when they used to have a GIANT WALL of good quality latex masks? I also hate that they're set up in ginormous vacant stores now. They used to find smaller spots where they could create some atmosphere, fewer bright lights, & they could be more creative with the space.

All that said...I'll still hit 'em up when I can because where else can we get a whole store full of JUST Halloween?


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

ghostbust99 said:


> On another note, I have received word that Morbid has filed for bankruptcy and might be gone by years end.


I've been trying to figure out if a certain prop is made by Morbid so I went to check out their site over a week ago. Looks like it's down. Guess the word might be true.


----------



## kittyvibe (Oct 27, 2008)

Sad to say the Spirit across the street from me is only costumes. The next closest in entire county is 45 mins away or about same time into next county over.
😭 I really didn't want to pay oversize shipping. 
At least I got replacement car magnets ( support Halloween).. someone stole mine last year off my car, only had it a month.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

JTAHaunts said:


> Spirit likes to check out this forum as well and steal a bunch of ideas if they find any that interest them.


is it really Spirit


ghostbust99 said:


> Krampus’ maker is still yet to be identified but is believed to be Wo Yu or Party Time.
> 
> On another note, I have received word that Morbid has filed for bankruptcy and might be gone by years end. Oh and yes even higher ups at Spirit hate Morbid. Spirit actually dropped Morbid from their group of various manufacturers after 2016.
> 
> I don’t think a company now known for their poor quality, accuracy, and extremely poor (and at times very condescending and rude) customer service could survive much longer. 2011 was their last good year and it was all downhill from there.



The parent company Rubies Costume company and it's five affiliates, including Morbid, filed for bankruptcy back in May









Rubie's Costume Co. seeks Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection


Rubie's Costume Co. says it was struggling due to COVID-19 as well as existing industry shifts.



www.newsday.com





As of August 4th, they have been sold. I can't read the whole article but it looks like the costume company will survive. No idea about the affiliates. Most likely they were part of the deal and will go on in some form. We'll have t wait and see.









Bankrupt Rubie’s Costume Co. Finds Buyer, Creditors to be Paid


Bankrupt Rubie’s Costume Co. has found a buyer that will save most of its employees’ jobs and allow significant recovery by its creditors.




news.bloomberglaw.com


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

RCIAG said:


> Who else remembers when they used to have a GIANT WALL of good quality latex masks?


I actually have a photo of that from 2006:











Screaming Demons said:


> I've been trying to figure out if a certain prop is made by Morbid so I went to check out their site over a week ago. Looks like it's down. Guess the word might be true.


PM me with some pictures, I’m very good at identifying props.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

RCIAG said:


> To be fair, Spirit doesn't steal, it's the prop makers that steal.


Everybody steals from everybody....It's called inspiration....Sometimes especially with Spirit's rip offs, I wish they would put some time into making it their own instead of copying almost exact...I don't think what we make is considered intellectual property unless your somebody like Disney that sues everybody.....ZR


----------



## T_Bones2020 (Oct 12, 2017)

RCIAG said:


> OK, just finished that vid & I gotta say they've blown their theme once again.
> 
> Reaper Island with Clowns, Pig Butcher, Sam, Pennywise & I don'tevencareanymore. I don't know about youse guys but when I see the words "Reaper Island" I don't think "hmmmm.....we've got sand, birds, fish, palm trees, sun, a lovely breeze...what's missing.....CLOWNS & A PIG BUTCHER!! THAT WILL MAKE THIS PLACE PERFECTION!!
> 
> ...


Agreed. There just anyplace to go the is as good as the old Spirit.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

ugh, they have the same terrible phone system...I miss being able to call stores directly


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

ZombieRaider said:


> Everybody steals from everybody....It's called inspiration....Sometimes especially with Spirit's rip offs, I wish they would put some time into making it their own instead of copying almost exact...I don't think what we make is considered intellectual property unless your somebody like Disney that sues everybody.....ZR


Well yeah there's inspiration & there's outright theft. I think everyone here on this forum has "stolen" an idea & made their own, I know I have, but we never made a few tweaks to it & then put it into production on the cheap in China & then sold it to Spirit.

Places like Grandin Road & Spirit are just the outlets for stuff, it's some company in China that steals the ideas, changes just enough things so they can say "oh no we didn't steal that idea" & mass markets them to Spirit & Grandin Road (or whatever store) & they then sell them.

So far no one has had anything copyrighted that was outright stolen nor have they had deep enough pockets to go after any company if you could even find out what company to sue.

Here's an example of this from Pumpkinrot's Blog from 2018:








Grandin Theft (UPDATED)


You might remember my rant regarding Grandin Road selling Grim's Cloaked Ghost design... His: Theirs: Looks like they're selling anot...




pumpkinrot.blogspot.com





That pic from 2006 is awesome & makes me sad. You used to be able to see the same thing at Spencers if there wasn't a Spirit near.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

First Spirit visit of the year today. Brand new store that did not have anything old. :-( . I did however finally buy Man's Possessed Friend after two years of trying to get it 50% off. So of course it will be readily available at 50% off Nov 1. Also, kudos to whoever pointed out how to get 20% off by clicking on a store on store finder.

Store was done well (Dedham Ma) but only about 1/2 animatronics were up, and they only had about 6 total large animatronic boxes for sale.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> First Spirit visit of the year today. Brand new store that did not have anything old. :-( . I did however finally buy Man's Possessed Friend after two years of trying to get it 50% off. So of course it will be readily available at 50% off Nov 1. Also, kudos to whoever pointed out how to get 20% off by clicking on a store on store finder.
> 
> Store was done well (Dedham Ma) but only about 1/2 animatronics were up, and they only had about 6 total large animatronic boxes for sale.


I wanted him last year & then was going to pull the trigger @ 1/2 way to July & get the 20% & free ship & it wasn't available. Trickery on their part so I am still holding off. Not sure for how long though.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Yodlei said:


> I wanted him last year & then was going to pull the trigger @ 1/2 way to July & get the 20% & free ship & it wasn't available. Trickery on their part so I am still holding off. Not sure for how long though.


Anecdotally, I have seen multiple new boxes of this prop in almost all of the pictures of stores this year. I think he will be more available than in any previous year.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

So krampus is not made by morbid?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

slash said:


> So krampus is not made by morbid?


Thankfully no, higher ups at Spirit actually hate Morbid as well I’ve heard. Morbid hasn’t made anything for Spirit since 2016 due to the Morbid boss being extremely rude and demanding to Spirit so they kicked Morbid out from their selection of various manufacturers.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

RCIAG said:


> OK, just finished that vid & I gotta say they've blown their theme once again.
> 
> Reaper Island with Clowns, Pig Butcher, Sam, Pennywise & I don'tevencareanymore. I don't know about youse guys but when I see the words "Reaper Island" I don't think "hmmmm.....we've got sand, birds, fish, palm trees, sun, a lovely breeze...what's missing.....CLOWNS & A PIG BUTCHER!! THAT WILL MAKE THIS PLACE PERFECTION!!
> 
> ...


Agreed 100%. Wonders are made from simple cardboard- that part of their sets is really good. But of course the themes are totally disconnected from the prop lineup now. It might be because the sets themselves can be bought so they are a prop too now- not necessarily a stage for certain props any longer. Oh how I wish I could afford to store them. What I could have done with the sets alone along the way. If they were interested in theme/prop alignment they could simply do a circus set that changes each year, a cave set, haunted house facade, graveyard- etc. Nothing elaborate, just the right set for the right props- the circus being the most elaborate because they simply cannot let go of clowns even for one year. Pirates? Nope. Clowns- bring it. I don't understand but I'm not into clowns. Every year I really want to not be interested in anything they have. Most years I narrow it down to one or two. This year...THIS year they have to go and have at least four I'd buy. Go figure.


----------



## kuroneko (Mar 31, 2011)

Shockwave199 said:


> Agreed 100%. Wonders are made from simple cardboard- that part of their sets is really good. But of course the themes are totally disconnected from the prop lineup now. It might be because the sets themselves can be bought so they are a prop too now- not necessarily a stage for certain props any longer. Oh how I wish I could afford to store them. What I could have done with the sets alone along the way. If they were interested in theme/prop alignment they could simply do a circus set that changes each year, a cave set, haunted house facade, graveyard- etc. Nothing elaborate, just the right set for the right props- the circus being the most elaborate because they simply cannot let go of clowns even for one year. Pirates? Nope. Clowns- bring it. I don't understand but I'm not into clowns. Every year I really want to not be interested in anything they have. Most years I narrow it down to one or two. This year...THIS year they have to go and have at least four I'd buy. Go figure.


I'm really surprised they haven't tried to start selling the sets as an item online yet, but it's probably because they wouldn't be profitable. The store by me was actually running a bidding war the one year. They had a whole list of names and phone numbers of people who wanted the thing. You'd have to show up the day after Halloween and basically fight people for it. I think they were only taking cash and you had to haul it away yourself. Nope, I'm good. I'll take some pictures and maybe try to build some things myself if I ever have my own house.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)




----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Side-Show Al said:


> View attachment 734099


Not an exclusive. It’s way cheaper on other sites.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Side-Show Al said:


> View attachment 734099





ghostbust99 said:


> Not an exclusive. It’s way cheaper on other sites.



Is this just what it appears to be which is the Home Depot headless horseman with a different figure on it. If so it's going to be disappointingly small in person. As I've said before the HD headless horseman looks like a kid on a pony.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

bobby2003 said:


> Is this just what it appears to be which is the Home Depot headless horseman with a different figure on it. If so it's going to be disappointingly small in person. As I've said before the HD headless horseman looks like a kid on a pony.


You’re correct.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

For those still on the fence about the Krampus let me just say he is phenomenal and though I would have loved a lower pricetag I do feel that he is worth every penny. He is massive!!! Easy to assemble and very detailed.


----------



## haunter_heat (May 14, 2018)

I wish I was older back in the years 2007 - 2012 Spirit. Everything was unique and more sinister looking. Now everything they produce seems to be a glorified toy, everything seems to be kid friendly a boat? A island? I miss original monsters like vampires, zombies, reapers and the disturbing zombie babies and the beauty of it was it all coordinated with the themes. Spirit has gone down hill, I could see them going out of business if they keep this up. Coming from a previous Spirit employee, employees don't care about customers, all they care about is what sells and how much they can make off of it. Also the prices now are halfway to Distortions prop, might as well get a high quality Distortions prop rather than a half effort Spirit prop.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

The imagined past is always better then the present. 😜


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Looks like the Spirit on my side of the town is a better than the others, first fun day really of 2020...We got Harvester of Souls, Jack Straw, and The Hauntress!!! . Anytime my gf doesn't mind spending $$$ of Halloween props is a good day. hehehe


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

Just FYI. The 2ft clown Mr.Toots driving the car is a joke.
The volume is too low and he just goes around in a circle, very, very slowly I might add. A real disappointment. Steer clear. 





2 Ft Bump 'N Go Mr. Toots Animatronic - Decorations - Spirithalloween.com


Beep, beep! Chaos is coming! Ever since Mr. Toots retired from the circus, his favorite thing to do is drive his little red car. He’s not very social, and he’s never one to stop for pedestrians. His main goal is to cause havoc on any street he’s driving on, and he’ll always be successful. He...




www.spirithalloween.com


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, as a sufferer of coulrophobia (thanks, 1982's Poltergeist and mother who let me watch it on TV when I was way too young for it), I have to say that there are way more clowns going on this year than I anticipated after they've trended super hard these last few years (and I naively assumed people would be tired of them). Like a few others, I'm having a hard time making the thematic leap of Reaper Island to clowns. Why must everything be clowns? I'm surprised they didn't have a scary clown scuba-diving in the ocean depths in last year's theme with the underwater horror monitor display.*

I was privileged to chance upon our Spirit literally opening its doors for the first time this season today and was among the first 20 or so people to get in to the store before it got crazy. The wares seemed a lot like last year's and I feel the Island theme is a bit lackluster, but perhaps with everything going on, maybe more involved creative effort is temporarily on hold since no one knows how October is going to look re: parties, Trick-or-Treating, etc..

I don't know about anyone else, but my dream insofar as props/themes/etc would be a return to classic horror without always involving the slasher element or....clowns. But I'm also realistic and know that The Spirit needs to market to more than the niche crowds. Predictable as it may be, it's behaving as businesses do. I just wish I'd seen more new stuff today vs things I literally saw in stock last year and the year before. Maybe as we move through the season and more stock rolls in. I shouldn't judge on the literal first day it's open.


*Or, alternately, maybe the best thing -ever- if they had?


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Went to spirit the 2nd day it was open they had just about everything set up. I like the harvester of souls, Angelina is ok I guess. Didnt care for the peek a boo clown or uncle Charlie their faces were deformed. Im regretting I sold my pennywise last year. This years model seems to pop up much slower on some videos online he barely moves at all. Might still buy him not sure. Im definitely buying Sam this year.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Tyrant said:


> Well, as a sufferer of coulrophobia (thanks, 1982's Poltergeist and mother who let me watch it on TV when I was way too young for it), I have to say that there are way more clowns going on this year than I anticipated after they've trended super hard these last few years (and I naively assumed people would be tired of them). *Like a few others, I'm having a hard time making the thematic leap of Reaper Island to clowns.* Why must everything be clowns? I'm surprised they didn't have a scary clown scuba-diving in the ocean depths in last year's theme with the underwater horror monitor display.*
> 
> I was privileged to chance upon our Spirit literally opening its doors for the first time this season today and was among the first 20 or so people to get in to the store before it got crazy. The wares seemed a lot like last year's and I feel the Island theme is a bit lackluster, but perhaps with everything going on, maybe more involved creative effort is temporarily on hold since no one knows how October is going to look re: parties, Trick-or-Treating, etc..
> 
> ...


Like I said last year, some executive somewhere probably said. "Just stick the clowns in there, the squeakers won't care."


----------



## Tyrant (Aug 19, 2013)

bobby2003 said:


> Like I said last year, some executive somewhere probably said. "Just stick the clowns in there, the squeakers won't care."


Indeed. I bet the company just defaults to clowns because they're reliable sellers.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

The family and I hit one of the other, bigger Spirit’s today and they had MOST stuff set up as far as animatronics:



























The Scarecrow is not bad, wife really liked it. The peak a boo clown was lame AF. Like the hide and seek part came secondary to the digital eye design. It’s poorly executed. 

And Uncle Charlie is still just meh.












After seeing it setup, the wife and daughter really liked the Harvester of Souls.










Well. We’ll see if we end up with it. My wife says we would need to make the girls legs move frantically back and forth.

Meanwhile, deformed Annie still looks like she got hit with a bat. They had the hair sort of covering it..










Nice try..











They also had a few other animatronics in boxes on the floor (Man’s best Friend... etc) and the hanging accessories were liked by the family. Wife really loved the Translucent girl:










She thinks we can do a projection set up on it like Haunted Mansion.

In the end, we left with the Midnight Sorceress dress for the kiddo and are now hiding in the basement from the 100 degrees watching Hocus Pocus.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

What were all the Spirit ceremic/resin figures this year. I picked up Sam, Beetlejuice, Pennywise and Myers. Were there any others?


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Our local Spirit (Pensacola, FL here) opened over this weekend. Will probably be Thursday before I'll have a chance to pop in. If they have any there, I'll likely leave with Doug & Phil. 🦇 

I keep hoping I'll find some of the giant rubber flies like they carried a few years ago.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Industen said:


> What were all the Spirit ceremic/resin figures this year. I picked up Sam, Beetlejuice, Pennywise and Myers. Were there any others?


I’ll probably be back later this week and can snap some photos. There was another dude taking photos of everything as well while I was there, so not sure if he’s a member here as well..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Where is the flagship store? I found out a shipping location is only 30 minutes from me...about to go DD!!


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Anyone purchase and set up the Hauntress animatronic? Thoughts on her?


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

joossa said:


> Anyone purchase and set up the Hauntress animatronic? Thoughts on her?


I haven't found her in the box yet but did find one store that had her set up. Kind of short but not too short. I am looking for her to add to the haunted garage this year. I think for the price and 20% off, she's a sure buy if you want a jump scare.


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

Got her!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

The Micheal Myers animatronic that they had last year and now looks different then the gemmy this year version is it put out by gemmy?


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

chain said:


> Got her!
> View attachment 734673


Very nice. I am so close to pulling the trigger on getting her.

Does the 20% off coupon code work for in-person purchases?


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

chain said:


> Got her!
> View attachment 734673


I have been reading that the mech is terrible saying some broke after 3 activations.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

joossa said:


> Very nice. I am so close to pulling the trigger on getting her.
> 
> Does the 20% off coupon code work for in-person purchases?


Yes,if you are talking about the coupon that comes up when you click on a store location in the store locator. Last time I checked that one expired on the 22nd of August,I believe.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Industen said:


> I have been reading that the mech is terrible saying some broke after 3 activations.


The last store we visited had her set up and we triggered it at least half a dozen times, and it worked fine. Looked good too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Cool but pricy
Demogorgon


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Anyone order from Spirit online? I got a shipping notification 5 days ago, but the tracking numbers are not valid.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

I have bought dozens of things from them over the years and can't remember any issues, so I wouldn't worry unduly.


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

Industen said:


> I have been reading that the mech is terrible saying some broke after 3 activations.


When I saw her on display she was fine and I'm sure she had been going for a while. I'll take my chances. There is always a lemon somewhere in the bunch. Not to say it might not happen to mine but if it does, I am sure I can fix what was probably a broken piece of plastic.


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

Labfreak7 said:


> Anyone order from Spirit online? I got a shipping notification 5 days ago, but the tracking numbers are not valid.


 Not this year but I've bought online in the past and never had an issue.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

chain said:


> When I saw her on display she was fine and I'm sure she had been going for a while. I'll take my chances. There is always a lemon somewhere in the bunch. Not to say it might not happen to mine but if it does, I am sure I can fix what was probably a broken piece of plastic.


If by broken piece of plastic you mean an impossible to source square-shafted gear buried deep within a very hard to access mechanism, you are correct.

Early failure on props like this that use a timing gear to both release the spring-launch and then retract the prop-arm, usually happen because someone (often a child) grabs the prop and forces the prop-arm. All of that levered force focuses on a small, plastic gear at the base of the prop-arm, that is turned by a square shaft coming out of the gear box. The gear either splits or has teeth broken off and the prop will no longer move. As noted, these gears are almost impossible to source, and differ from prop to prop. Late failures are more frequently the tiny first gear in the gearbox, generally ten-toothed. These are easier to source.


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

Restless Acres said:


> If by broken piece of plastic you mean an impossible to source square-shafted gear buried deep within a very hard to access mechanism, you are correct.
> 
> Early failure on props like this that use a timing gear to both release the spring-launch and then retract the prop-arm, usually happen because someone (often a child) grabs the prop and forces the prop-arm. All of that levered force focuses on a small, plastic gear at the base of the prop-arm, that is turned by a square shaft coming out of the gear box. The gear either splits or has teeth broken off and the prop will no longer move. As noted, these gears are almost impossible to source, and differ from prop to prop. Late failures are more frequently the tiny first gear in the gearbox, generally ten-toothed. These are easier to source.


Yeah that could suck. I did see repair kits on eBay that come with gears and other pieces to repair animatronics. Whether they'd have the right pieces who knows. Worse comes to worse I'm a machinist and have a few people that I believe would help me out if I needed to replace something with a metal gear. I'm not saying it won't happen by any means, just that while it may be a risk it's one I'm willing to take.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

chain said:


> Yeah that could suck. I did see repair kits on eBay that come with gears and other pieces to repair animatronics. Whether they'd have the right pieces who knows. Worse comes to worse I'm a machinist and have a few people that I believe would help me out if I needed to replace something with a metal gear. I'm not saying it won't happen by any means, just that while it may be a risk it's one I'm willing to take.


A machinist would most certainly be able to figure out!!!👍


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> If by broken piece of plastic you mean an impossible to source square-shafted gear buried deep within a very hard to access mechanism, you are correct.
> 
> Early failure on props like this that use a timing gear to both release the spring-launch and then retract the prop-arm, usually happen because someone (often a child) grabs the prop and forces the prop-arm. All of that levered force focuses on a small, plastic gear at the base of the prop-arm, that is turned by a square shaft coming out of the gear box. The gear either splits or has teeth broken off and the prop will no longer move. As noted, these gears are almost impossible to source, and differ from prop to prop. Late failures are more frequently the tiny first gear in the gearbox, generally ten-toothed. These are easier to source.


Didn't you talk about that the other year?....I remember someone talking about it and I made a quick little demo in Fusion 360 (with only 1 tooth) to show how you could potentially make one with 3d printing....Don't know how long it would work....Haven't looked up 3d printed gears to see how they are holding up..... ZR


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

ZombieRaider said:


> Didn't you talk about that the other year?....I remember someone talking about it and I made a quick little demo in Fusion 360 (with only 1 tooth) to show how you could potentially make one with 3d printing....Don't know how long it would work....Haven't looked up 3d printed gears to see how they are holding up..... ZR


I'm always talking about it!😜 3D printing is certainly possible, but it does not seem nearly as user friendly as I would have imagined in 2020, and am I am too intimidated by what appears to me to be a steep learning curve.
I have tried resin casting, but have only had real success with parts, and not gears, per se.
There are a couple of places to get some gears (including Skullrane here who is also repairing props now) but there is nowhere to get most gears one would need, particularly square-shafted "timing" gears. One small "company" (likely a sole proprietorship) offers gear 3D printing services, but I would have to send the broken gear off to them. If that gear or a replicated one did not get back to me then my options become much more limited.
I really appreciate the people who have given me 3D printing advice, but I remain convinced that the current available software is not at all user friendly, and requires a very significant time investment on the front end.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> I'm always talking about it!😜 3D printing is certainly possible, but it does not seem nearly as user friendly as I would have imagined in 2020, and am I am too intimidated by what appears to me to be a steep learning curve.
> I have tried resin casting, but have only had real success with parts, and not gears, per se.
> There are a couple of places to get some gears (including Skullrane here who is also repairing props now) but there is nowhere to get most gears one would need, particularly square-shafted "timing" gears. One small "company" (likely a sole proprietorship) offers gear 3D printing services, but I would have to send the broken gear off to them. If that gear or a replicated one did not get back to me then my options become much more limited.
> I really appreciate the people who have given me 3D printing advice, but I remain convinced that the current available software is not at all user friendly, and requires a very significant time investment on the front end.


Well the good news is Fusion 360 is free if you want to try it out, sign up and download....You can design and save the project in the cloud....Then you can convert and download an Stl file which allows you to save a G-code file....Sounds more complicated than it is....I use a prusa 3d printer and their slicer software is free too so you could try everything but the print itself because you don't have a printer but it would let you see if you can figure it out or not....As you said, your not going to figure it out in 5 min but it does get a little addicting after the first "aha" moment....ZR


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

ZombieRaider said:


> Well the good news is Fusion 360 is free if you want to try it out, sign up and download....You can design and save the project in the cloud....Then you can convert and download an Stl file which allows you to save a G-code file....Sounds more complicated than it is....I use a prusa 3d printer and their slicer software is free too so you could try everything but the print itself because you don't have a printer but it would let you see if you can figure it out or not....As you said, your not going to figure it out in 5 min but it does get a little addicting after the first "aha" moment....ZR


I never thought of that. Maybe I will try.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> I never thought of that. Maybe I will try.


That's what I did and then I was hooked and bought the printer....If you really want an incentive to learn, go to thingiverse and look at the possibilities with servos....Type in Halloween, 3 axis skull, etc.....ZR


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

you can search thingiverse for parametric gears, there are a few versions that can be customized


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

joossa said:


> Anyone purchase and set up the Hauntress animatronic? Thoughts on her?


We got her but still need to set it up, she is perfect for an opening we have on the end of our facade wall to pop out on people.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> We got her but still need to set it up, she is perfect for an opening we have on the end of our facade wall to pop out on people.


Hope you like her! Post pics later on if you can!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

The seller of that kit posts in this thread and will probably answer any questions.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Restless Acres said:


> I'm always talking about it!😜 3D printing is certainly possible, but it does not seem nearly as user friendly as I would have imagined in 2020, and am I am too intimidated by what appears to me to be a steep learning curve.
> I have tried resin casting, but have only had real success with parts, and not gears, per se.
> There are a couple of places to get some gears (including Skullrane here who is also repairing props now) but there is nowhere to get most gears one would need, particularly square-shafted "timing" gears. One small "company" (likely a sole proprietorship) offers gear 3D printing services, but I would have to send the broken gear off to them. If that gear or a replicated one did not get back to me then my options become much more limited.
> I really appreciate the people who have given me 3D printing advice, but I remain convinced that the current available software is not at all user friendly, and requires a very significant time investment on the front end.


Being that I specialize in Halloween animatronics and animatronic repairs, I own at least one every gear from Halloween animatronics that I've scrapped for parts over the years, and can replicate them via 3D printing. If anyone needs a part to be replicated from a Halloween animatronic (or any animatronic for that matter), please send me a message here on the Halloween Forum and I should be able to assist you. Thanks!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Have the 6ft led inflatable skeleton hands already been brought up? Even though I don't have any ideas for them this season, they look like they have potential.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Anyone know if the Nosferatu on SpiritHalloween.com is the same as the one on Distortions Unlimited? DU said their's was 6'3 and Spirit says 7' tall? Sculpt looks the same. I'm a sucker for German horror, I only wish there were some Cabinet of Dr. Caligari items out there.


----------



## AstorReinhardt (Sep 6, 2016)

Just bought probably the only things I'll buy from Spirit this year...they had some vintage looking masks and I couldn't resist...I bought the black cat and pumpkin one...online of course since none of them are open near me yet.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

Bought the 2020 model of pennywise.. its much louder then the 2019 version an built better it seems. Also comes with 2 latex balloons and a weird red one it kinda looks like a beach ball I prefer the balloons 🎈


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Anyone know if the Nosferatu on SpiritHalloween.com is the same as the one on Distortions Unlimited? DU said their's was 6'3 and Spirit says 7' tall? Sculpt looks the same. I'm a sucker for German horror, I only wish there were some Cabinet of Dr. Caligari items out there.
> View attachment 734934
> View attachment 734935


Yes that's the distortions nosferstu


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

I stumbled upon an open store yesterday the only clown animatronic was pennywise which can hardly be heard,and angeline and mommy's favorite are seriously lame and irritating to hear .The harvester had no fog.Not impressed with anything they had.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't know it has been covered but they are selling the flame blowers that you see at the entrance. I ran into the district manager that we've become friends with and they are selling them for $50 each. A store clerk the first time we went into Spirit this year out said they weren't for sale, so make sure you have them ask their higher ups. We don't even want these for Halloween (yet), we're going to use these in our store display window .


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

slash said:


> Yes that's the distortions nosferstu


It's the distortions Nosferatu, but is it made by Distortions, or is it the Distortion's design which has been outsourced and mass produced in China?


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

bobby2003 said:


> It's the distortions Nosferatu, but is it made by Distortions, or is it the Distortion's design which has been outsourced and mass produced in China?


Its made by distortions and manufactured by them


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I don't know it has been covered but they are selling the flame blowers that you see at the entrance. I ran into the district manager that we've become friends with and they are selling them for $50 each. A store clerk the first time we went into Spirit this year out said they weren't for sale, so make sure you have them ask their higher ups. We don't even want these for Halloween (yet), we're going to use these in our store display window .


I want the flames will they sell them after Halloween or before?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

gcbike said:


> I stumbled upon an open store yesterday the only clown animatronic was pennywise which can hardly be heard,and angeline and mommy's favorite are seriously lame and irritating to hear .The harvester had no fog.Not impressed with anything they had.


I have never seen fog in any of the hundreds of Spirit store visits I have made. Or other stores for that matter. I would doubt it would be allowed in most jurisdictions. Even if allowed it would be almost impossible to run continuously or even regularly.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

25% off coupon on Spirits Instaspam:

 https://www.instagram.com/p/CEJ1UJAAx3l/?igshid=1i0eobbujkhq9 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

djjerme said:


> 25% off coupon on Spirits Instaspam:
> 
> 
> __
> ...


The fine print says: "Excludes all decor, animatronics, and lighting" 😡


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

bobby2003 said:


> The fine print says: "Excludes all decor, animatronics, and lighting" 😡


In fairness, the bold print does say Costumes and Accessories, so...

And since there were almost no lifesize animatronics at either of the locations I have visited so far, not sure how useful it would've even if it applied to animatronics.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Restless Acres said:


> In fairness, the bold print does say Costumes and Accessories, so...
> 
> And since there were almost no lifesize animatronics at either of the locations I have visited so far, not sure how useful it would've even if it applied to animatronics.


Same here - although I only hit up two of them. Did see this throwback on the floor. Interestingly enough at full price despite the age, torn box, and likelihood it was a return...


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Side-Show Al said:


> View attachment 735002
> 
> 
> Same here - although I only hit up two of them. Did see this throwback on the floor. Interestingly enough at full price despite the age, torn box, and likelihood it was a return...


I got that headless help last year to go with my headless horseman....Removed the plate and put his arm in a dangling position.....Makes a great character to warn people to "watch out for the headless horseman or you'll lose your head too" just before you see the horseman....No walk through this year though so maybe some other year before I die...LOL....ZR


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

slash said:


> I want the flames will they sell them after Halloween or before?


He told me a few days before Halloween, but I think it would depend on the store mgr of your store.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

halloween71 said:


> The Micheal Myers animatronic that they had last year and now looks different then the gemmy this year version is it put out by gemmy?


No that version is made by a company called Wo Yu.



Industen said:


> What were all the Spirit ceremic/resin figures this year. I picked up Sam, Beetlejuice, Pennywise and Myers. Were there any others?


Those are the only ones as of now unfortunately.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Noticed I received an email from them for the in-store 25% off costume or accessory item. Expires 8/24. Haven’t been out much driving around and haven’t looked at the website locations yet so can’t say I even saw a location open yet. Also don’t know of anything I need at this point.

Nice the store closest to me doesn’t open til 25th! Lol. There use to be another location not that far away but surprisingly not listed this year. Anything else looks to be a bit of a drive.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Just a reminder that there is a real 20% off coupon (in store and online) that is good thru today on their website. Just pick a location and click on more info.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I don't know it has been covered but they are selling the flame blowers that you see at the entrance. I ran into the district manager that we've become friends with and they are selling them for $50 each. A store clerk the first time we went into Spirit this year out said they weren't for sale, so make sure you have them ask their higher ups. We don't even want these for Halloween (yet), we're going to use these in our store display window .


The flame lights will be sold at the end of the season for $49.99 each. The store clerk was correct by saying they were not for sale, as they will not be for sale until October 31st.


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

If you want the flame lights or any of the other display items, you have to let them know and they'll put your information in their book along with what you are wanting. They are supposed to go down the list in order of when people got on it. I am first on the list at one of my local Spirits so fingers crossed I get my lights. Also getting some of the vines off of the main display for the haunted garage.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Restless Acres said:


> I have never seen fog in any of the hundreds of Spirit store visits I have made. Or other stores for that matter. I would doubt it would be allowed in most jurisdictions. Even if allowed it would be almost impossible to run continuously or even regularly.


They ran fog in the spirit I was at on their haunted lil walk thru in the store . It was very condensed in a small area I couldn’t stand it. But I’m spoiled to froggys fog so others seem strong


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

ghostbust99 said:


> No that version is made by a company called Wo Yu.
> 
> 
> Those are the only ones as of now unfortunately.


Thank you


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Double post (removed).


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Bought the Harvester of Souls in store today with the 20% off coupon. Had kids with me and they wanted Doug and Phil Degrave, so paid full price for him. I was holding off on him as babies are generally available for 50% off Nov 1.
Reason I'm posting is that, while I have it been to only three locations so far this year, I feel that I am seeing fewer boxed lifesize animatronics than I have in years past. I mean a lot less. Literally like 5-7 or at most 10 total, and that's counting the plethora of small females this year (I do like the wall crawler). Anyone else get that sense of fewer props for purchase? I know it's early, but still.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> Bought the Harvester of Souls in store today with the 20% off coupon. Had kids with me and they wanted Doug and Phil Degrave, so paid full price for him. I was holding off on him as babies are generally available for 50% off Nov 1.
> Reason I'm posting is that, while I have it been to only three locations so far this year, I feel that I am seeing fewer boxed lifesize animatronics than I have in years past. I mean a lot less. Literally like 5-7 or at most 10 total, and that's counting the plethora of small females this year (I do like the wall crawler). Anyone else get that sense of fewer props for purchase? I know it's early, but still.


Saw your double post & wondered with the first one, did you hit "post reply" & it sat there & did nothing & then hit it again thinking it didn't take? This has happened to me a few times before & 2-3 times today. I'm not sure if it is related but notice the top post always states "a moment ago" every time this happens. 2 people can't hit "post" at the same time? ha ha ha

I haven't been to my Spirit yet but although I would like to see stuff in store & on line quicker than I do, going back, seems to be close to the same response per store. Read somewhere a few years ago that normally retailers put more out when Halloween falls on a Fri or Sat vs. the other days. Except for Spirit & maybe Home Depot, not seeing a difference elsewhere. I normally don't buy any animatronics from Spirit, except in July when you get the sale & free ship for big items. Afraid if I don't bite Man's Possessed Friend, he will be gone forever as he has been out before. Spent a lot more than usual so far & still more places to go to & look at.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

As I've posted, this was the year I finally bought Man's Possessed Friend (on my first visit this year). As an aside, I have seen MPF in every store I have been to and almost every photo I have seen of stores. He's a good seller, but decent chance of getting him after the season at 50% office you are determined.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Restless Acres said:


> As I've posted, this was the year I finally bought Man's Possessed Friend (on my first visit this year). As an aside, I have seen MPF in every store I have been to and almost every photo I have seen of stores. He's a good seller, but decent chance of getting him after the season at 50% office you are determined.


Just beware, his setup is permanent. He won’t come apart without breaking.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

I checkout my local spirit yesterday. It sucked. They had a handful of props out. 3 of which were jumping spiders.

They had:

Peek-a-boo clown (Meh. Digital eyes were underwhelming. Too bad it didn't lurch forward and open it's arms, but it would probably just flop over which would be a pretty good surprise fro anyone in front of it as it falls on top of them)

The Butcher (Meh. It basically stands there. Says something, and makes a few pig noises)

Uncle Charlie (Was saying something about candy. Got bored and moved on before he finished speaking.)

Sam (Been there, done that. Still like this one even though the movie sucked and is barely memorable)

Crouchy? (I could be wrong because I was basically ready to leave at this point and not paying much attention to what I was looking at. Like I said before, looks like he has cramps.)

Man's Possessed Friend (It was a good startle several years ago. Now you just expect it to pop out until it breaks.)

3 Spiders that do the same thing as all the other spiders but are different colors (🙄 Sounds like a new model of an iPhone.)


I really wanted to see Mommies deformed potato head girl, or whatever people are calling the one with the horrible mashed up face to see if it's as bad in person but I didn't even see a box for it.

That's it for my visits there until next year.


----------



## cubsfan998 (Aug 8, 2020)

Can I bring in four separate 20% coupons and buy four items in multiple transactions?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

So the glass is half empty, then? 😄


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

cubsfan998 said:


> Can I bring in four separate 20% coupons and buy four items in multiple transactions?


I think it's one per day per customer, but going to separate locations works. I do not believe you are technically allowed to do multiple transactions at one location. I do not know this for certain.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Depends on the people working. One of the locations I’ve hit the past had a “meh” attitude about it. You just let someone else in your group buy something with the same coupon. Or come back later in the day. They didn’t get paid enough to care.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

One time many years ago an employee entered the coupon code for my purchase before I even showed him I brought one which was nice.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Why is everyone saying MPF breaks? OK...now I might wait. Wish they would make it better & with a plastic house so it can be used year round as a theft deterrent. I know....I'm asking a little much.

Might just be back to the 12' skelly at HD although I've spent a ton on stuff already.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Yodlei said:


> Why is everyone saying MPF breaks? OK...now I might wait. Wish they would make it better & with a plastic house so it can be used year round as a theft deterrent. I know....I'm asking a little much.
> 
> Might just be back to the 12' skelly at HD although I've spent a ton on stuff already.


Anything made by Crazy Create is more prone to breaking than any other company’s props (Besides Morbid).

They have horrible permanent setups and require screws and zip ties for every connection instead of metal snap locks or pins like every other company uses.

I’ve heard lots of stories of several of their items breaking after just 3 activations. As for MPF I meant once you assemble it it ain’t coming apart to put back in the box. Pretty sure this applies to several other of their items as well.









Crazy Create


Crazy Create LTD is a company founded in 2009. They have been creating Halloween decorations for Spirit Halloween since 2015. Beetlejuice Bloodthirsty Betty Cryo Chamber Corpse Demonic Dahlia Doll Greeter Electrified Corpse Experiment 4 Experimental Eddie Floating Ghost Girl Flying Vulture...




spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

We had pretty good luck we hit our flagship store on opening day and scored Hauntress, Peek a Boo clown, Uncle Charlie, Angeline, Twisted Tina, Punctured Pete, and we got Harvester of Souls and Jack Straw from the first store that opened. I'm glad my GF is still somewhat tolerant of my H31 obsession. I also bought the 12' Skelly and Jack in the Box from HD. LOL!!! I still have a couple of other props floating out there like Roots of Evil prop if I can find him at a reasonable price.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

We have confirmation the Demogorgon is NOT Distortions and most likely Seasons USA (Same maker as the Terror Dog).


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

It also could be NECA, though Seasons USA is most likely the producer.


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

Has anyone ordered the Sam Lamp online? I did on August 8th and it still just says Order In Process. Expected 8/12... which has passed. 

I've never ordered online from Spirit before. Is this normal with taking so long with no delivery date expected or anything?


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Anyone know if the Nosferatu on SpiritHalloween.com is the same as the one on Distortions Unlimited? DU said their's was 6'3 and Spirit says 7' tall? Sculpt looks the same. I'm a sucker for German horror, I only wish there were some Cabinet of Dr. Caligari items out there.
> View attachment 734934
> View attachment 734935


It Surprised me that it is distortions . That makes me happy .


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

halloween71 said:


> It Surprised me that it is distortions . That makes me happy .


If ever I could work for one of these studios they would be the one...talked with them at a couple of cons and they put of a cool vibe that a skater/surfer/reggae super fan could get with.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

They have a daily contest going that if you enter to win $100, they’ll send you a 20% off a single item coupon.

 http://enews.spirithalloween.com/q...G90bWFpbC5jb23DiArJ7j5NV1frHLMe1z_z0T_qq2e5Q



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Just a periodic reminder, there is a 20% off coupon on any single item available on their website. Click on Location button, then click on More Info for a given location, and the 20% coupon comes up. In store or online, print or mobile or just use the 6 digit coupon code. Current one ends 9/5, but when last one ended they just put up this new one. No guarantee they continue to do so, and my memory stinks so can't remember how it worked in years past. There is almost never a reason to not use a 20% off coupon to purchase an animatronic, during the season anyway.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Stochey said:


> Has anyone ordered the Sam Lamp online? I did on August 8th and it still just says Order In Process. Expected 8/12... which has passed.
> 
> I've never ordered online from Spirit before. Is this normal with taking so long with no delivery date expected or anything?


They took a while to ship my beetlejuice tombstone and sign. They will update with a shipping confirmation though. Al in all it was slow, but I got my full order undamaged.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Stochey said:


> Has anyone ordered the Sam Lamp online? I did on August 8th and it still just says Order In Process. Expected 8/12... which has passed.
> 
> I've never ordered online from Spirit before. Is this normal with taking so long with no delivery date expected or anything?


Usually it takes around 3 weeks for me. My last three orders were around that time frame.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Restless Acres said:


> Current one ends 9/5, but when last one ended they just put up this new one.


This is good through Oct. 31.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

These things are great


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Spirit released their theme videos today:










Also yes, they used the wrong audio for some items (Jack Straw, Pete), Crouchy has his prototype audio, and added Little Daisy’s crying audio to the Harvester’s girl which is not present on the actual item. Additionally they didn’t show Twisted Tina.


----------



## bingo666 (Sep 19, 2013)

Just a heads up, there is a Spirit Halloween store on Amazon. I can't get the online coupons to work, but it is free shipping for Prime members, and you can use points if you have the right credit card. They have been adding stock every couple of days for the last few weeks.


----------



## Shockwave199 (Jan 18, 2007)

Is this guy a member here? Insane talent!


----------



## cleanfreak (Jul 20, 2015)

That is impressive!


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

Shockwave199 said:


> Is this guy a member here? Insane talent!


I can't help but think Iron Maiden Powerslave cover


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

So I did get my Sam Lamp today and I did a product review for it if anyone is interested:


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

No way I found 2014 leftovers at my store!


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

ordered Trick r Treat flaming pumpkin the 20% off pays the shipping, FYI do not take there survey it is for a $100 worth of magazines


----------



## spooky night (Sep 23, 2011)

For those that don't know, Spirit offers a 10% discount to police and I think firefighters and emergency workers. You can use the 20% coupon then take the additional 10%. Just have to show i.d. They don't really advertise it, just ask at the register.


----------



## spooky night (Sep 23, 2011)

I forgot to mention, that 10% is off the total sale, not just one item.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I went to spirit with the intention of buying the sandworm candy greeter. But there was none to be found. Saw this new version of the spirit doll & knew I had to get her. Also picked up the miniature headstones from Hocus Pocus.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Pretty cool we noticed at our Spirit Store that my cousin is featured in the Spirit children poster (top middle).


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Stopped in first time yesterday & hard to decide what to buy. Changed my mind on Man's Possessed Friend due to previous replies. Since one part of yard will have a scarecrow/pumpkin theme (using my Sitting Scarecrow bought in July, the Flaming Scarecrow from HD & my Mario Chiodo (I think?) kicking one from QVC many years ago), I decided on the Scarecrow Door Knocker as to me, these are just as good as a $75-$100 animatronic without a body & I can throw a body together with no problem:









This guy has multiple sayings & are done in a joking way. They asked for my email (which most stores do now) & ended up with an email thanking me for entering their contest with a 20% off coupon attached. While they already have my email & don't mind giving it to them to show I purchased, I don't like them entering me into something without my knowledge so I might have to contact them to show my displeasure with that.

Questions I have for anyone who bought stuff I saw yesterday:
Skull flaming lantern....is the fan strong enough? Pre-ordered similar ones from Target this year & fan was very weak so they were returned.
Anyone buy the fogger for $19.99 & how did you like it? (Haven't searched yet to see if can get cheaper somewhere but liked that it was small).
How are their smaller black lights? One I bought many years ago from Spencer's is awesome & still on it's first bulb...I'm talking at least 35-40 years ago.

Sam coffee mug was very cute & might have to pick one up.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

So I get a box from these guys today expecting my trick r treat flaming pumpkin and inside is a fire skull for Joanna Powers!


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

gcbike said:


> So I get a box from these guys today expecting my trick r treat flaming pumpkin and inside is a fire skull for Joanna Powers!


Spirit Halloween has been messing up shipping all season, and much more often than in years past. I have heard of at least a few dozen people who have received incorrect items. One person purchased a Krampus animatronic and received a child sized grim reaper costume. The good news is that Spirit Halloween will let you keep the incorrect item, but I can't forsee Spirit Halloween being able to afford this many mistakes.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Don't want these skulls,and I still need to order the wife a dragon


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Skullkrane said:


> Spirit Halloween has been messing up shipping all season, and much more often than in years past. I have heard of at least a few dozen people who have received incorrect items. One person purchased a Krampus animatronic and received a child sized grim reaper costume. The good news is that Spirit Halloween will let you keep the incorrect item, but I can't forsee Spirit Halloween being able to afford this many mistakes.


It's the law, they have to let you keep it. You can, if you wish, return it to them with them paying shipping.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

They are sending the trick r treat pumpkin said I can keep fire skulls


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

We still have to try burning our skulls, they look pretty sweet


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

oh no the wife likes the Krampus,Spirit says cha ching.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

i missed out on Micheal Myers bust have they said on social media If they will be getting anymore stock online or if they are offered in the stores?Burns me up people buy stock up to double or triple price on eBay.I didn’t know this piece existed till another Industen was commenting about it in the comments on their video


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

halloween71 said:


> i missed out on Micheal Myers bust have they said on social media If they will be getting anymore stock online or if they are offered in the stores?Burns me up people buy stock up to double or triple price on eBay.I didn’t know this piece existed till another Industen was commenting about it in the comments on their video


I would try your local spirit stores...we have seen at a couple of them recently...we bought one. The Halloween franchise stuff is ridiculous with the people buying it and selling it at cons. We actually joked about this piece and said we would see it at HorrorHound next year for $100 at a particular vendor's stand who is always grumpy AF.


----------



## cubsfan998 (Aug 8, 2020)

halloween71 said:


> i missed out on Micheal Myers bust have they said on social media If they will be getting anymore stock online or if they are offered in the stores?Burns me up people buy stock up to double or triple price on eBay.I didn’t know this piece existed till another Industen was commenting about it in the comments on their video


Our local store had two and the staff said they sold within hours on opening day. Refreshing my cart online multiple times per day.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

If interested


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

cubsfan998 said:


> Our local store had two and the staff said they sold within hours on opening day. Refreshing my cart online multiple times per day.


I hear your frustration.

I was told by a cool Spirit employee on Friday that some of his entrepreneurial associates are holding these hot items for their family/friend’s to come in and buy. Some just flip them, or in one of his associates case, sold 3 to a horror vendor for a healthy sum. Ugh 😩

He said the Halloween bust, and Beetlejuice light up sign and tombstone are some of the main items they hold.

Spirit pays their employees bottom barrel prices, so I guess I can’t blame them for trying to make some good cash on the side.


----------



## Jeremy7 (Aug 9, 2020)

I bought the light up ghost tombstone, anyone know how to remove the try-me button without damaging the foam?


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

gcbike said:


> They are sending the trick r treat pumpkin said I can keep fire skulls





MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> We still have to try burning our skulls, they look pretty sweet


If they are the ones I am thinking of, expect them to explode.


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

bobby2003 said:


> If they are the ones I am thinking of, expect them to explode.


Those are the ones,gave them to my son who does not have a fire pit


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

bobby2003 said:


> If they are the ones I am thinking of, expect them to explode.


LOL. I can now verify this


----------



## Stochey (Sep 22, 2009)

I filmed part of my trip through Spirit the other day if anyone is interested.


----------



## Reaper20?? (Aug 31, 2020)

Industen said:


> If interested


This review states that these are ceramic. They are not. They are a resin composite material. They are still breakable but just FYI, again, they are not ceramic.


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

How do I fix the arms on peek-a-boo clown? I just got him yesterday and his arms aren't covering his face well.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I got my flaming pumpkin in I love him. I ordered two more


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Jeremy7 said:


> I bought the light up ghost tombstone, anyone know how to remove the try-me button without damaging the foam?


I bought 2 last year if they are lighted blue but don't recall where the try me was. I have a white spot to the right of the word Float on the bottom if that is where it is. Didn't harm the styrofoam but the paint came off. Didn't touch it up yet. The one I used was packed away.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

No idea about this prop, bit I assume it's embedded in the foam on the front? Probably held on by hot glue, but main issue is the wire. Try to cut that coming out of the battery compartment (wherever that is), then try to grab the face of the button and pull out. If you can't, drill a hole into it and put a screw in halfway. Grab with pliers and pull out.


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

Ryan's Halloween Channel said:


> How do I fix the arms on peek-a-boo clown? I just got him yesterday and his arms aren't covering his face well.


All of the ones I have seen set up don't cover the face well. Part of why I'm not impressed with him. He's not really covering his face for a game of peek-a-boo and when he does pull his hands away, he does it kind of slowly. That said to bend the arms I'm sure they are just the metal rod that makes up most of their animatronics. I would probably use a small propane torch to heat up the rod a little a bend as needed.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

halloween71 said:


> I got my flaming pumpkin in I love him. I ordered two more


Cool. Are you doing a Trick R Treat display?


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)




----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> Cool. Are you doing a Trick R Treat display?


I have the animated Sam I always have the horror movie props up on my porch with lighted pumpkins in front of them . I think this year I will do the three flaming ones and a couple of lighted ones .


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

Is this guy new? Don't remember seeing him on the store walkthrough videos I've seen..


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

joossa said:


> Is this guy new? Don't remember seeing him on the store walkthrough videos I've seen..


Yes, he is the Catacomb Creature . There is also a clown variant called Cuddles the Clown.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

joossa said:


> Is this guy new? Don't remember seeing him on the store walkthrough videos I've seen..


Online only.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Edit: redundant info, ignore post.


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

ghostbust99 said:


> I’ve heard from several people that the “Snackin Stevie” zombie baby has been recalled due to toxic materials used for the glue on the hand.
> 
> This would explain why most stores did not receive it and the ones that did only got one shipment due to said stores being ones that got their shipments earlier.
> 
> ...


Why would you want to get something that's toxic? That doesn't make sense.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Why are you eating a prop?


/S


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gcbike (Aug 9, 2018)

Do you have to get on a list to get one of the store display animatronics at end of season?


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

gcbike said:


> Do you have to get on a list to get one of the store display animatronics at end of season?


Everyone I have talked to said they would break it down and box it up right now if I wanted something that was on display but not in the box. I don't think you need to wait for that stuff. They'll sell and set up a new display when they get more in.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

If they’re out of boxed ones they’ll usually let you buy the display. The theme pieces however don’t get sold till the end of the season and I think you can reserve them based on your store’s preferences.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

ghostbust99 said:


> I’ve heard from several people that the “Snackin Stevie” zombie baby has been recalled due to toxic materials used for the glue on the hand.
> 
> This would explain why most stores did not receive it and the ones that did only got one shipment due to said stores being ones that got their shipments earlier.
> 
> ...


When a recall is issued, Spirit's system will not allow it to be sold. I ran into this issue four or so years ago with Baby Stabby.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I really wanted the sandworm greeter. And the reviews on website are super positive for it. After pulling it out the box in store - its a hard pass. I can't believe they are selling it for 39.99. It looks so cheap.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

gcbike said:


> Do you have to get on a list to get one of the store display animatronics at end of season?


Don't buy those. I've never even seen any working at the end of the season.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Mentioned this before in a past post with no replies but has anyone bought the mister, skull flame light sconce type thingy or the black lights from Spirit? Mister was $19.99 & like that it's small but wondered if it had enough umph? Bought 2 skull flame lights from Target & returned them as the fans were very week...wondered if Spirit's were stronger? Bought a black light many years ago from Spencer & it is very potent. Wondered if they were the good one's here?? Thanks for any help!!


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

Restless Acres said:


> When a recall is issued, Spirit's system will not allow it to be sold. I ran into this issue four or so years ago with Baby Stabby.


When was Baby Stabby recalled, and why?


----------



## Spirits4life (Jul 15, 2016)

ghostbust99 said:


> I’ve heard from several people that the “Snackin Stevie” zombie baby has been recalled due to toxic materials used for the glue on the hand.
> 
> This would explain why most stores did not receive it and the ones that did only got one shipment due to said stores being ones that got their shipments earlier.
> 
> ...


My store got a huge shipment of these today. I'm talking like seven, and I had to throw about two in the backstock section. I am going to *assume *this message got voided?


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Ryan's Halloween Channel said:


> When was Baby Stabby recalled, and why?


I'm really not sure. I found one for sale in RI in 2016. I couldn't believe it, even though not at all my favorite baby. Took it to the front and the manager scanned it, and said it had been recalled and he couldn't sell it. I think it was even marked down. I would have given him $75 to sell it to me but I didn't bother trying as he was very by the book.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Spirits4life said:


> My store got a huge shipment of these today. I'm talking like seven, and I had to throw about two in the backstock section. I am going to *assume *this message got voided?


They probably corrected the issue and sent out a new batch


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I already purchased the vintage cat & pumpkin mask from spirit store for 12.99 each but its also available at wal mart for 5.94 each. I don't know if wal mart carries any of the other vintage masks.


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

chain said:


> All of the ones I have seen set up don't cover the face well. Part of why I'm not impressed with him. He's not really covering his face for a game of peek-a-boo and when he does pull his hands away, he does it kind of slowly. That said to bend the arms I'm sure they are just the metal rod that makes up most of their animatronics. I would probably use a small propane torch to heat up the rod a little a bend as needed.


I just got "crouchy" the clown. They had his arms bent waaaaaaaayyyy out of shape to fit in the box. I was able to bend them back to the proper positions. Man, he is Very Impressive in person!!! I saw him on display in the store and couldn't help myself!! 😅😆


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Someone I know heard from Spirit and they confirmed Snackin’ Stevie was not recalled.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

so I waited a few weeks to open up the Harvester of Souls (big misake on my part) and the arms won't lift, does anyone have that problem? I can't return him, hopefully its an easy fix but I don't know anything about the parts


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Halloweeeiner said:


> so I waited a few weeks to open up the Harvester of Souls (big misake on my part) and the arms won't lift, does anyone have that problem? I can't return him, hopefully its an easy fix but I don't know anything about the parts


Did you connect the wires properly?


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

ghostbust99 said:


> Did you connect the wires properly?


yes, there are only 3 wire connects. You can hear the mechanics, especially when he's slowly droppping her. its very loud but it just doesn't lift. Pretty bummed right now


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Halloweeeiner said:


> so I waited a few weeks to open up the Harvester of Souls (big misake on my part) and the arms won't lift, does anyone have that problem? I can't return him, hopefully its an easy fix but I don't know anything about the parts


Why can't you return him? I thought you could exchange him until the Oct 31 at Spirit?


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Halloweeeiner said:


> so I waited a few weeks to open up the Harvester of Souls (big misake on my part) and the arms won't lift, does anyone have that problem? I can't return him, hopefully its an easy fix but I don't know anything about the parts


Call the Dr. Zombie hotline. Part is probably on back-order but the will send you mechanism that broke.


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

Extremely rare Halloween animatronics/props


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ryan's Halloween Channel said:


> Extremely rare Halloween animatronics/props
> View attachment 737421
> View attachment 737422
> View attachment 737423
> ...


Wrong thread. None of those were ever sold by Spirit Halloween, nor are they anything current.


----------



## spooky night (Sep 23, 2011)

Really disappointed in the Twisted Tina. I wanted something that would look good on the wall, and while I like the face and the way she looks, $100.00 for something that has 14 pieces that I have to put together and crummy instructions is crazy. And that's for a prop that's not animated or even lights up. Unfortunately, she is gong back.


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

ghostbust99 said:


> Wrong thread. None of those were ever sold by Spirit Halloween, nor are they anything current.


i never said they were sold by spirit halloween


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

oh wait nevermind i know what your taking about now


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

spooky night said:


> Really disappointed in the Twisted Tina. I wanted something that would look good on the wall, and while I like the face and the way she looks, $100.00 for something that has 14 pieces that I have to put together and crummy instructions is crazy. And that's for a prop that's not animated or even lights up. Unfortunately, she is gong back.


I like her and that you can adjust her angle on the wall, but I agree I was shocked at how complicated she was to put together for a static prop. LOL


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Anything made by Crazy Create has a very complicated setup with multiple screws and zip ties included. Seems the company never bothered to take notice of how every other company out there has much better setup methods.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Halloweeeiner said:


> yes, there are only 3 wire connects. You can hear the mechanics, especially when he's slowly droppping her. its very loud but it just doesn't lift. Pretty bummed right now


It may have to do with the rubber pulley belt being worn out, as this seems to be a common issue with most of the defective Harvester of Souls models. If you cannot obtain a replacement belt from Spirit Halloween, I do have a few spares one of which I can mail to you (PM me for details). The rubber belt compartment is quite easy to access from the inside, and you don't even have to disassemble the entire unit to get to it.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

Anyone else get the email about new animatronics being released by Spirit today? I clicked on the email but.... what's new?


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

PairaDize said:


> Anyone else get the email about new animatronics being released by Spirit today? I clicked on the email but.... what's new?


They aren’t new, just overpriced non-exclusive Seasonal Visions animatronics that are online only.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

ghostbust99 said:


> They aren’t new, just overpriced non-exclusive Seasonal Visions animatronics that are online only.


Exactly what I was thinking. That's why I asked. I thought I missed something, LOL.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Has anybody bought the jack in the box from spirit ?


----------



## Zombie4* (Aug 29, 2015)

halloween71 said:


> Has anybody bought the jack in the box from spirit ?


I saw it but didn't buy it. Its very small.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

halloween71 said:


> Has anybody bought the jack in the box from spirit ?


I saw it but the Home Depot one is so much better even not being a startle scare.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

The new props that are now up are weird seeing them being introduced by the 'Halloween Express' girl. Loving the the 30% HE keeps dropping, we just got our Wailing Phantom prop.


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

My Hauntress sure is a shedder. My carpet has tons of gray strands of the freaky fabric she's sporting.


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> Has anybody bought the jack in the box from spirit ?


Second on the Home Depot version being much better. He looks awesome in person, highly recommend.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Restless Acres said:


> When a recall is issued, Spirit's system will not allow it to be sold. I ran into this issue four or so years ago with Baby Stabby.


Saw him yesterday - no recall mentioned and available for sale.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Side-Show Al said:


> Saw him yesterday - no recall mentioned and available for sale.
> View attachment 737668


Like I’ve stated before, a higher up at Spirit confirmed there was no recall. It was made up by a kid as a prank.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

chain said:


> Second on the Home Depot version being much better. He looks awesome in person, highly recommend.


HD blows Spirits out of the water IMO. The only thing I like about the Spirit one is the creeping jack in the box music but I would just throw that on a speaker and MP3 player and hide it in the HD prop if I really wanted it.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I like the Home Depot one alotbut it’s hatd to find right now.so I gave the spirit one a second look I do like crank like a jack in the box.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Visited my Spirit today, it was pretty crowded but surprisingly big for a mall location.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

Perhaps this is controversial to some, but does anyone find the clown thing a little redundant at this point? I mean I’m all for a scary clown and all, don’t get me wrong, but it does seem like Spirit REALLY loves them some scary clowns.

Idk just curious to see if anyone else felt a little clown fatigue. 😒🤡


----------



## joossa (Sep 4, 2010)

BromBonez said:


> Perhaps this is controversial to some, but does anyone find the clown thing a little redundant at this point? I mean I’m all for a scary clown and all, don’t get me wrong, but it does seem like Spirit REALLY loves them some scary clowns.
> 
> Idk just curious to see if anyone else felt a little clown fatigue. 😒🤡


They should go back to the basics next year... Witches, ghosts, ghouls, vampires, warewolves.


----------



## BromBonez (Aug 10, 2020)

joossa said:


> They should go back to the basics next year... Witches, ghosts, ghouls, vampires, warewolves.


Exactly...or at least have a new spin on the ones they keep remaking.

Perhaps a massive 12’ Grim Reaper to combat the giant 12’ HD skeleton? I purchased 2 of these big boys last month, thinking I’d turn one into a reaper myself.


----------



## BluemantopvidsYT (Aug 23, 2020)

CGI Michael Myers said:


> The alien one was from 2017. I don't think they're going to be coming out with another one and if they do then I'm going to be disappointed.


Toe tagged corpse is online only present


----------



## Illysium (Jul 15, 2016)

BromBonez said:


> Perhaps this is controversial to some, but does anyone find the clown thing a little redundant at this point? I mean I’m all for a scary clown and all, don’t get me wrong, but it does seem like Spirit REALLY loves them some scary clowns.
> 
> Idk just curious to see if anyone else felt a little clown fatigue. 😒🤡



Not a fan of clowns, at all. Never have been.

This guy is pretty cute though. Might go back for him. 🤡😁


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Like clowns??? There's a whole lot more on the way...many aren't even on the website.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

doto said:


> Like clowns??? There's a whole lot more on the way...many aren't even on the website.


Where’d you hear about that? I’m not sure they’d randomly put out new props mid season.


----------



## PairaDize (Jun 21, 2020)

I don't care for all the lowns either. Just seems so overdone. One creepy clown (IT) is ... creepy lol.... but when there are soooooo many clowns with sharp teeth and pointy nails and dirty looking... it stops being creepy and is just ordinary. No scare left.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

ghostbust99 said:


> Where’d you hear about that? I’m not sure they’d randomly put out new props mid season.


Went through the list of incoming props with the local manager and assistant manager. Two of each are expected at their location and the list was about 15 props...as mentioned a number of the props were not listed on the website and these did not have images on their POS computers either....expect a lot of clowns.

Letter head on the directive appeared to be head office and the local store had converted the pricing to $CDN. Nothing indicated the props would be exclusive to this particular store.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

doto said:


> Went through the list of incoming props with the local manager and assistant manager. Two of each are expected at their location and the list was about 15 props...as mentioned a number of the props were not listed on the website and these did not have images on their POS computers either....expect a lot of clowns.
> 
> Letter head on the directive appeared to be head office and the local store had converted the pricing to $CDN. Nothing indicated the props would be exclusive to this particular store.


It sounds like they might be all Morris Costumes/Seasonal Visions props if they aren’t exclusives.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

PairaDize said:


> I don't care for all the lowns either. Just seems so overdone. One creepy clown (IT) is ... creepy lol.... but when there are soooooo many clowns with sharp teeth and pointy nails and dirty looking... it stops being creepy and is just ordinary. No scare left.


They wouldn't sell them if people didn't buy them.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Picked up the "online only" roaming spider last night in store.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

doto said:


> Picked up the "online only" roaming spider last night in store.


That’s the case with most animatronics from previous years that were in stores. If a store has leftovers from a previous year, they keep them until they sell, (8 years is the limit I believe). So even if something becomes online only the next year, it’ll still be available physically in a store until someone buys it if they have it available.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Interesting thing about the spider is our franchisee had none left through his stores last year and the box is pristine for a 2018 prop. A number of the props on the list I saw are also "online only". I suspect online sales on props may be lagging compared to store prop purchases, who may be getting more impulse purchasing.

Some of the props on the list heading to my local Spirit included: 
CATACOMB creature
Cuddles the Clown
Rotten Ringmaster
Sweet Dreams
Sorry but I don't remember more of them.
There was one clown prop listed which appeared to have 3 color variants (Blue Red, third may be green). My local Spirit was hoping to see these end of this week - mid next week.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

I’m really hoping the (Currently online only) remade Gatekeeper and Flesh Eating Zombie make it to stores. I’d buy them in a heartbeat as 2011 was one of my favorite years.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

ghostbust99 said:


> I’m really hoping the (Currently online only) remade Gatekeeper and Flesh Eating Zombie make it to stores. I’d buy them in a heartbeat as 2011 was one of my favorite years.
> View attachment 738398
> 
> View attachment 738399


I could be mistaken, but when a prop originates as online only, it generally stays that way.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

In store pic of a few of the Morris props. As you can see in the back, stores can set them up if a theme is missing an animatronic.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Wow, that I have never seen.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

All the in store Morris props that we know of:
-Catacob Creature
-Cuddles the Clown
-Rotten Ringmaster (2 versions with clown or kid)
-Cagey the Clown (2 versions, with clown or kid)
-Sweet Dreams Clown
-Underworld Clown
-Crouching Clown (Red)
-Crouching Clown (Blue)
-Lunging Reaper
-Twitching Clown
-Twitching Ghoul
-Underworld Clown
-Candy Creep
-Scorched Scarecrow
-Swinging Skeletal Boy

Also not every store will get them. Most likely only select bigger stores with good animatronic sales.


----------



## Spirits4life (Jul 15, 2016)

My Spirit Halloween really surprised me today... I come into work and my manager tells me we got a "ringmaster" in, a "crouching clown" etc...
Turns out we had Online Only shipments like *Catacomb Creature, Rotten Ringmaster, Clown Cage w/ Kid, Crouching Clown, a SVI swinging skeleton boy, twitching clown AND ghoul (clown sold today*)! 
Anybody else have this surprise in their store, or is my store unique because we crush business?


----------



## Spirits4life (Jul 15, 2016)

N


Spirits4life said:


> My Spirit Halloween really surprised me today... I come into work and my manager tells me we got a "ringmaster" in, a "crouching clown" etc...
> Turns out we had Online Only shipments like *Catacomb Creature, Rotten Ringmaster, Clown Cage w/ Kid, Crouching Clown, a SVI swinging skeleton boy, twitching clown AND ghoul (clown sold today*)!
> Anybody else have this surprise in their store, or is my store unique because we crush business?


Nevermind, just scrolled up. LMAO


----------



## HauntedCarnival (Sep 23, 2020)

I have a couple questions for those that might know. When do the clearance/sales start? Also how much of a percentage off do they usually do? There's a few decor items I'd love to pick up on sale.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

With Halloween being a Saturday, in-store clearance is likely to be just Nov 1st and 50% off. 
Lighting and fog machines are typically are pulled from the floor and are unavailable for discount following Halloween.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Look what I found in store today, $16 after coupon:


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

doto said:


> With Halloween being a Saturday, in-store clearance is likely to be just Nov 1st and 50% off.
> Lighting and fog machines are typically are pulled from the floor and are unavailable for discount following Halloween.


I have only been following Spirit since 2015, but I thought it was always the 1st and 2nd of November? Do you think it might be different because the 1st is a Sunday? I think it will be open the 1st and 2nd as usual. There is so little cost involved with a 2nd day.
Also, while I haven't been looking for fog machines or lights, I thought it has been fair game on them too the last couple of years? I had heard that about fog machines not being out, but I also heard that that changed a couple of years ago and now they were 50% off too.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Typically the store is only open beyond November 1st if the likelihood Halloween partys will follow right after halloween and the store will capitalize on last minute shoppers. When this occurs the costumes typically are only reduced 25%.
Unless there's different rules for non-consignment franchisee's I'm pretty sure fog machines and lighting will be pulled. They were definitely pulled last year.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

doto said:


> Typically the store is only open beyond November 1st if the likelihood Halloween partys will follow right after halloween and the store will capitalize on last minute shoppers. When this occurs the costumes typically are only reduced 25%.
> Unless there's different rules for non-consignment franchisee's I'm pretty sure fog machines and lighting will be pulled. They were definitely pulled last year.


I'm not sure that is accurate. They know there are plenty of Halloween nuts who are buying for the next year.


----------



## HauntedCarnival (Sep 23, 2020)

Thanks everybody. Do they do discounts on the website as well?


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

HauntedCarnival said:


> Thanks everybody. Do they do discounts on the website as well?


Yes, discounts can be found on the website, but only certain animatronics are placed on discount and the discount can range from 20% off to 75% off.

As for in-stores, here are last years numbers that I was able to calculate:

November 1st:
Animatronics 50% OFF
Costumes 25% OFF
Fog Machines/Liquid NO DISCOUNT
*Employees receive an additional of 15% (after calculations) on animatronics (unsure of the discount on the other categories)

November 2nd-3rd:
Everything (excluding fog items) 50% OFF

While most stores close on the second day, I have seen some go beyond the third into the fourth.


----------



## HauntedCarnival (Sep 23, 2020)

Skullkrane said:


> Yes, discounts can be found on the website, but only certain animatronics are placed on discount and the discount can range from 20% off to 75% off.
> 
> As for in-stores, here are last years numbers that I was able to calculate:
> 
> ...


Awesome. Thank you so much!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hanging Looming Phantom and Root of Evil have been added to the in select stores Morris/Seasonal Visions lineup.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

While going a little out of the way to check on wipes at Target, among other errands, saw they had a pretty big Spirit store attached next door where a Babies R Us was & stopped in. Store was huge & very spread out. Had quite a bit of stuff left. Had a coupon so walked out with Peep 'N Peepers Sis tried to get me at CVS but wouldn't accept her coupon. Also came out with some neat press-on nails:



























I wasn't sure what I was going to do with the "eyes" but had bought a creepy mask from Menards & decided to hold a pair inside the mask & fits perfectly, so now I have yet another prop:









Since the 3 pair of eyes are attached but by quite a long section of wire, I bought another of the same mask & then a different one..









Not sure if I want to make a trio of demons or a monster totem???

I know versions of these eyes have been around awhile & think they were meant for bushes but if I find them cheap very near or after Halloween, I might snap up a couple more. Has a timer function as well.


----------



## sumrtym (Aug 16, 2008)

Stopped by Spirit first time this year. Like someone else mentioned, the soul eater wasn't working at this one either. Wouldn't lift the child. 

Halloween Express had a great reskin of the Headless horseman from Home Depot as a Grim Reaper on horseback.


----------



## Industen (Oct 12, 2006)

sumrtym said:


> Stopped by Spirit first time this year. Like someone else mentioned, the soul eater wasn't working at this one either. Wouldn't lift the child.
> 
> Halloween Express had a great reskin of the Headless horseman from Home Depot as a Grim Reaper on horseback.


I saw that too. Kind of an important movement to break. I really thought he was cool but I have to pass if it is common.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Industen said:


> I saw that too. Kind of an important movement to break. I really thought he was cool but I have to pass if it is common.


The lifting issue is due to the rubber band expanding and becoming too loose. The swap is quite easy to complete, even for an animatronic repair rookie.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

And sometimes the fog tube gets clogged up from so much use in store and employees aren’t smart enough to empty it. Or they don’t have the fog machine hooked up whatsoever.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Warning about the Fright in the Box prop and how horribly made it is





This is exactly why I’ve never bought a single prop made by Crazy Create.


----------



## CCdalek (May 25, 2012)

ghostbust99 said:


> Warning about the Fright in the Box prop and how horribly made it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really, REALLY hope Spirit stops sourcing animatronics from Crazy Create in the coming years. Their quality is ridiculously poor, yet the prices of Crazy Create animatronics are equivalent to props manufactured by other companies that are much higher quality. The unfortunate reality is that so many people are oblivious to the cheapness of Crazy Create and continue to buy the animatronics they produce, with Fright in the Box being the perfect example. He's one of the top sellers this year, yet the most faulty. If Crazy Create concepts were produced by essentially any other company, they may actually be worth investing in. I love Spirit, but I honestly hate Crazy Create... Except for their Zombie Babies.


----------



## cubsfan998 (Aug 8, 2020)

Stopped by spirit for the first time in a few weeks. Nearly all of the shelves with licensed merchandise/home decor were empty. Doesn't seem like they've restocked at all since my first visit.

I guess that Michael Myers LED statue isn't coming back in stock online, either.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Warning about the Fright in the Box prop and how horribly made it is
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At this point, I am not sure anyone should be surprised that any animatronic from Spirit breaks if you actually try to use it for more than 5 minutes, no matter who the manufacturer is.


----------



## Halloweeeiner (Sep 20, 2007)

bobby2003 said:


> At this point, I am not sure anyone should be surprised that any animatronic from Spirit breaks if you actually try to use it for more than 5 minutes, no matter who the manufacturer is.


exactly. I bought the Harvester of Souls this year and not even after 5 mins of use, it broke.


----------



## Spirits4life (Jul 15, 2016)

Crazy Create is the old Tekky of the modern Spirit.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

I was servicing a Pop-Up Zombie and a Hay Bale Popper at the same time (both with pop-up mechanism issues) when I realized both share the exact same pop-up assembly. The Pop-Up Zombie is the Spirit Halloween model from 2014 (left), and the Hay Bale Popper was sold at Spirit Halloween in 2016 (right; missing mechanisms). Are Crazy Create and Tekky animatronics from the same factory?


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

So just a word of caution for anyone buying clearance Spirit props- I bought this one last year, and presumed it was brand new. When I opened it today, I found this paper taped to the loose parts.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Labfreak7 said:


> So just a word of caution for anyone buying clearance Spirit props- I bought this one last year, and presumed it was brand new. When I opened it today, I found this paper taped to the loose parts.
> View attachment 739588
> View attachment 739589


Obviously that shouldn't have been INSIDE the box! Generally, recent (last year or two, maybe three) props that are on clearance are individual props that are damaged in some way. Older props that are still kicking around may be NIB and on clearance. For example I bought a Sawing Wood Doll a week ago for $16 (after 20% off) NIB. All copies of a given prop or props may be discounted as Halloween approaches, buy they won't be on clearance.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Can you use a spirit halloween 20% off coupon at spirit halloween's amazon store?


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Ditsterz said:


> Can you use a spirit halloween 20% off coupon at spirit halloween's amazon store?


No you cannot. The offer is online and in-stores only.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 21, 2008)

Yodlei said:


> While going a little out of the way to check on wipes at Target, among other errands, saw they had a pretty big Spirit store attached next door where a Babies R Us was & stopped in. Store was huge & very spread out. Had quite a bit of stuff left. Had a coupon so walked out with Peep 'N Peepers Sis tried to get me at CVS but wouldn't accept her coupon. Also came out with some neat press-on nails:
> View attachment 738994
> 
> 
> ...


Oooh totem has my vote!


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Has anyone noticed the Spirit Halloween reaper mascot pens at your store in the checkout area? It seems some stores have them and others don’t.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I would try your local spirit stores...we have seen at a couple of them recently...we bought one. The Halloween franchise stuff is ridiculous with the people buying it and selling it at cons. We actually joked about this piece and said we would see it at HorrorHound next year for $100 at a particular vendor's stand who is always grumpy AF.


Im always at HH! Are you referring to TOT booth lol!


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Some locations have gotten in a full-size Zoltar machine that accepts money which is directly donated to Spirit of Children. Awesome concept!


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

Someone else noted and I can confirm... Nightcrawler is easily the most complex animatronic I have put together. It wasn't too bad but I did have to go back a couple times and undo things to get another step done. Suck's that I will have to take it down all the way to get it back in the box.


----------



## Bigbuds420 (Oct 7, 2020)

ghostbust99 said:


> Has anyone noticed the Spirit Halloween reaper mascot pens at your store in the checkout area? It seems some stores have them and others don’t.
> View attachment 739795


Was thinking about starting a new spirit halloween thread. Sound good?


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Bigbuds420 said:


> Was thinking about starting a new spirit halloween thread. Sound good?


It will just get merged back into this one.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

chain said:


> Someone else noted and I can confirm... Nightcrawler is easily the most complex animatronic I have put together. It wasn't too bad but I did have to go back a couple times and undo things to get another step done. Suck's that I will have to take it down all the way to get it back in the box.


Every Crazy Create prop is like that. They have horrible “permanent” setups that require screws and zip ties. Man’s Possessed Friend is also impossible to get back in the box.


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

FYI - So I got one of those “VIP” email blast from spirit with the 30% Off any costume or accessory and tried it on an animatronic. Worked 😎! Not sure if a fluke but “Reaper is Howling”!


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Side-Show Al said:


> FYI - So I got one of those “VIP” email blast from spirit with the 30% Off any costume or accessory and tried it on an animatronic. Worked 😎! Not sure if a fluke but “Reaper is Howling”!
> 
> View attachment 739853


Aww, man!!! I'm not a VIP anymore? Just last year or the year before they sent me a card for a concierge service because I was such a good customer, and now I don't even get the good coupons!?!


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

Ha - they probably figured out that I’ve sold many old timers this year and have increased vacancy. 😂


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Just at the spirit in Bend, Oregon, and this is one of 4 piles of animated props they had. All unique.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

They just can't get rid of those Cryo chamber Corpses! It's actually a decent prop, though.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Photo shoot at Spirit tonight while helping out with a YouTube video.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Spirit is having an online 20% off entire order plus free shipping offer right now. Oversize shipping of $20 per large prop probably still applies but not sure.


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Oversized shipping still applies. I used it to fill some holes for costumes for the family.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Went to Hanover Ma store couple days ago. I have never seen so little animatronics and props left at a Spirit store this early before. Anyone notice the same? I'm wondering if they consciously scaled back inventory this year.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Restless Acres said:


> Went to Hanover Ma store couple days ago. I have never seen so little animatronics and props left at a Spirit store this early before. Anyone notice the same? I'm wondering if they consciously scaled back inventory this year.


I think everyone scaled back inventory. Not a surprise, as this has been that kind of year.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

Restless Acres said:


> Went to Hanover Ma store couple days ago. I have never seen so little animatronics and props left at a Spirit store this early before. Anyone notice the same? I'm wondering if they consciously scaled back inventory this year.


I went there about 2 weeks after it opened. They didn't have anything then either.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

bobby2003 said:


> I went there about 2 weeks after it opened. They didn't have anything then either.


True, I have been there three times, and they never had much animatronics, though they had some. But they did have a reasonable amount of props and those were pretty picked over as well.


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

Restless Acres said:


> Went to Hanover Ma store couple days ago. I have never seen so little animatronics and props left at a Spirit store this early before. Anyone notice the same? I'm wondering if they consciously scaled back inventory this year.


There is a spirit still at Hanover? I thought the mall it was at got torn down.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm sure every area is not the same but we have a store here who is the 'animatronic' store in Indy. I wonder if this is the same country-wide as one store becomes the flagship in a given area. 

With that said, our coolest props from spirit this year are ones we had to order online. We just added on Mr. Salty last night, don't be shy in trying to use some of those other coupons that get emailed to you. We got 30% because one of the costume and accessory coupons worked on this prop. Still had to pay a 20 dollar oversized shipping fee, but this was still a pretty good deal IMO.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

Ryan's Halloween Channel said:


> There is a spirit still at Hanover? I thought the mall it was at got torn down.


That was Hanover 1. Hanover 2 is a couple miles down the road. Probably designated Hanover or Hanover 1, now.

What stinks is that the one at the mall (and its 2015 predecessor) were massive stores that always had tons of boxed animatronics.


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

Restless Acres said:


> That was Hanover 1. Hanover 2 is a couple miles down the road. Probably designated Hanover or Hanover 1, now.
> 
> What stinks is that the one at the mall (and its 2015 predecessor) were massive stores that always had tons of boxed animatronics.


Oh yeah I remember the old 2009 - 2014 store. Now that I think about it I remember in 2009 they didnt even have any themes! I remember when they had leftovers and they lined them up against the wall.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ryan's Halloween Channel said:


> Oh yeah I remember the old 2009 - 2014 store. Now that I think about it I remember in 2009 they didnt even have any themes! I remember when they had leftovers and they lined them up against the wall.


Spirit has had themes since 2007...








Themes







spirit-halloween.fandom.com


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

ghostbust99 said:


> Spirit has had themes since 2007...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My store in 2009 didnt get any themes.


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

Im ready for the day after Halloween sales lol!


----------



## MichaelMyers1 (Jan 12, 2008)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> I'm sure every area is not the same but we have a store here who is the 'animatronic' store in Indy. I wonder if this is the same country-wide as one store becomes the flagship in a given area.
> 
> With that said, our coolest props from spirit this year are ones we had to order online. We just added on Mr. Salty last night, don't be shy in trying to use some of those other coupons that get emailed to you. We got 30% because one of the costume and accessory coupons worked on this prop. Still had to pay a 20 dollar oversized shipping fee, but this was still a pretty good deal IMO.


Are you talking about Washingtons Street or Hamilton Town Center? Castleton was so disappointing and such a great location!


----------



## ramforinkas (Oct 19, 2020)

I picked up the Demogorgon, total came to roughly $1040 shipped. If anyone is interested I'll post some pictures of him once he arrives.


----------



## Detour (Oct 31, 2017)

ramforinkas said:


> I picked up the Demogorgon, total came to roughly $1040 shipped. If anyone is interested I'll post some pictures of him once he arrives.
> 
> View attachment 741221


My first thought was...wow, that's expensive. Then, I realized how much I've probably spent this year in prop accessories, new lighting, new foam tools, tool Dremel, etc. lol


----------



## Side-Show Al (Nov 13, 2018)

ramforinkas said:


> I picked up the Demogorgon, total came to roughly $1040 shipped. If anyone is interested I'll post some pictures of him once he arrives.
> 
> View attachment 741221


Yes please and thank you!


----------



## RottingApples (Oct 3, 2010)

I have 3 Spirit stores in my town, and all 3 have been mostly sold out of props/ animatronics since the first week of October. It's depressing walking in there now. I'm assuming Covid had something to do with them not restocking anything?


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

RottingApples said:


> I have 3 Spirit stores in my town, and all 3 have been mostly sold out of props/ animatronics since the first week of October. It's depressing walking in there now. I'm assuming Covid had something to do with them not restocking anything?


It is standard for the Spirit Stores here. We have found out you need to hit them hard the first week they are open or be there for first animatronic order and not all Spirit stores in your area are created equal, some specialize or dominate the animatronics for the area. We missed out on Crouchy last year and had to order Pennywise via shipping.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

I got the 2020 version of flesh eating zombie. I bought it through amazon since I had a gift card. The shipping was free but no coupons for discounts. He is a great animatronic zombie. I'm very happy with my purchase.


----------



## ghostbust99 (Sep 2, 2014)

Bought Sam yesterday, I highly recommend him, he’s really awesome.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

I wanted to buy the hauntress, but she is sold out. Think she will be around next year?


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

ghostbust99 said:


> Bought Sam yesterday, I highly recommend him, he’s really awesome.
> View attachment 741451
> 
> View attachment 741452
> ...


I love him...the 'pumpkin head' mask from trick or treat studios is on my 'day after halloween sale' wish list at one of our spirits who have like 6 of them.


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Labfreak7 said:


> I wanted to buy the hauntress, but she is sold out. Think she will be around next year?


I think so...we were bummed the Clowning Around went sold out online. We were ready to pull the trigger and he was gone.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

How water proof is all this stuff from Sprit? I ask out of curiosity because some people up around the corner from me have had a Peek-a-boo clown, and a 6ft Tug of war out in their front yard for several weeks, and I thought they were crazy for leaving them out. During that time they went through several heavy rains storms, and got thrown around a bit by some moderate, and in one storm, heavy winds. What are the chances of either of these things being anything more than overpriced static props at this point? Based on the overall poor quality of Spirit's animatronics to begin with, the fact that they usually break before the season is over, and that they probably wouldn't last very long in a humid room much less a heavy rainstorm I'm guessing the probability of them still working at this point is close to or equal to zero.


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

I would never leave an expensive prop like that out Exposed to the elements. I don’t think that those props are meant to be out in all kinds of weather. The recommendations are for them to be under a covered porch or inside.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

bobby2003 said:


> How water proof is all this stuff from Sprit? I ask out of curiosity because some people up around the corner from me have had a Peek-a-boo clown, and a 6ft Tug of war out in their front yard for several weeks, and I thought they were crazy for leaving them out. During that time they went through several heavy rains storms, and got thrown around a bit by some moderate, and in one storm, heavy winds. What are the chances of either of these things being anything more than overpriced static props at this point? Based on the overall poor quality of Spirit's animatronics to begin with, the fact that they usually break before the season is over, and that they probably wouldn't last very long in a humid room much less a heavy rainstorm I'm guessing the probability of them still working at this point is close to or equal to zero.


The average person either doesn't know better or they just don't care....I see props in the weather quite a bit around here....In peoples yards, at camp ground sites, etc....They end up being static props pretty quick....The average person doesn't covet this stuff to the point some of us do....ZR


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

Popped in to the local Spirit Halloween store earlier today. Nobody told those folks Halloween is cancelled this year. It was packed!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

Tasty Brains said:


> Popped in to the local Spirit Halloween store earlier today. Nobody told those folks Halloween is cancelled this year. It was packed!


This is/was a bad year to want anything 50% off on November 1st. Stores are more cleared out that I can ever remember. One of my favorite things is to do the 'day after' sales all day long, I don't know if I'm going to do it this year. I actually love to see this!!!


----------



## Tasty Brains (Jan 16, 2019)

MichaelMyersSickHead said:


> This is/was a bad year to want anything 50% off on November 1st. Stores are more cleared out that I can ever remember. One of my favorite things is to do the 'day after' sales all day long, I don't know if I'm going to do it this year. I actually love to see this!!!


You said a mouthful there. I also dropped by Home Depot, Lowe's, and Michael's on my little discount foray. Both big stores apparently had their stuff marked down for days already, as there was next to nothing left. Michael's is holding tough with 40% off on what's left of their Halloween stuff. 

While I won't be doing any November 1st discount shopping, I am glad to see that folks seem to be planning on celebrating Halloween.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

With Spirit, in particular, there was clearly an effort to ship less product to stores, especially large animatronics (and I mean MUCH less). I do not know whether they took delivery of less at a corporate level, or just kept them from stores.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

From what I've heard, Spirit Halloween animatronic sales were impressive this year, likely due to Haunted Houses having to resort to many animated pieces in substitution for real people to meet COVID-19 capacity numbers. I will say that I only saw about three of each box of most animatronics at Spirit Halloween this year, less than normal years, but many of the Morris Costumes animatronics were shipped to stores to be sold as "in-store onlys".


----------



## djjerme (Oct 17, 2019)

Hit one of the Spirit stores in town, they’ve been selling out of props, so they are now setting up random ones. They had Krampus out, which is a huge meh... it’s big, and decent as a static prop, but he just swings back and forth and makes basic “scary” sounds with his mouth stuck open. Kinda lame..

They also had two of the Man’s Besty Friend in box on the floor, as well as an Elie Hatchet set up behind Krampus. Looks like they are just tossing out any stock they can find.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ramforinkas (Oct 19, 2020)

Demogorgon arrived today.

He's pretty awesome, very tall, his material is a hard rubber with latex over the top, very solid piece. The base is heavy and has a felt like fabric on the bottom so it doesn't scratch the floors and makes him easy to slide around which is a nice touch. He was pretty easy to assemble as well. My only complaint is the "seam" where his torso and legs connect (which I already knew about from the pictures on Spirits site), but from a distance and in a darker environment it's nearly invisible. He has a copy right mark on the bottom of his foot with the official stranger things logo, not visible when standing.

He arrived in a very large box via freight which weighed well over 100lbs. The box actually wouldn't fit in through any of our doors so we stored him in the garage for a few hours and brought him inside in pieces. Pretty satisfied for the price (1k-ish including shipping). While the seam isn't ideal, it's nice being able to take him apart and move him in pieces. Some of my other large props are extremely tough to get through doors.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That is one gigantic freaky prop!


----------



## kristinms8 (Sep 8, 2014)

ramforinkas said:


> Demogorgon arrived today.
> 
> He's pretty awesome, very tall, his material is a hard rubber with latex over the top, very solid piece. The base is heavy and has a felt like fabric on the bottom so it doesn't scratch the floors and makes him easy to slide around which is a nice touch. He was pretty easy to assemble as well. My only complaint is the "seam" where his torso and legs connect (which I already knew about from the pictures on Spirits site), but from a distance and in a darker environment it's nearly invisible. He has a copy right mark on the bottom of his foot with the official stranger things logo, not visible when standing.
> 
> ...


Wow, awesome prop for your collection! Quality looks fantastic!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

So I finally got around to going in my local Spirit stores. Was shocked at the lack of props. Almost all the display models were gone too. 😦
Managed to buy a couple of cardboard displays for my driveway carnival/farm stand. Even the fire blowers were gone at the one location. The manager was all too eager to sell me those couple of displays. Not even going to bother going on Nov. 1st. Nothing left that I want.


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Labfreak7 said:


> So I finally got around to going in my local Spirit stores. Was shocked at the lack of props. Almost all the display models were gone too. 😦
> Managed to buy a couple of cardboard displays for my driveway carnival/farm stand. Even the fire blowers were gone at the one location. The manager was all too eager to sell me those couple of displays. Not even going to bother going on Nov. 1st. Nothing left that I want.


Awesome! I have been looking to purchase another of the cardboard displays, as the Horror Hotel display looks amazing in my garage, although it was a nightmare to assemble. My store plans to sell the displays beginning on October 31st, and I am aware someone beat me to the list. Hoping I can still grab the display, more specifically the back display somewhere!


----------



## MichaelMyersSickHead (Mar 13, 2017)

One of my favorite things of the halloween season is to do the Nov.1 and November 2nd halloween shopping and I think most stores seem pretty picked over already and I doubt I do it as much this year. We have one spirit store that has a ton of items and that may be my only stop on Sunday.


----------



## Ditsterz (Aug 20, 2015)

Same here. Usually I spend nov 1st & 2nd driving around to every spirit I can find. And hitting a few party citys too. Its such an exciting 2 days for me. But after going to party city & 2 spirit stores yesterday I think the best shopping day of the year is a bust. There is literally nothing left.


----------



## HauntedCarnival (Sep 23, 2020)

For anyone wondering Spirit is doing some sales on their website. Some items up to 60% off.

Link: Halloween Sale | Halloween Costumes Clearance - Spirithalloween.com


----------



## Labfreak7 (Oct 31, 2019)

Ditsterz said:


> Same here. Usually I spend nov 1st & 2nd driving around to every spirit I can find. And hitting a few party citys too. Its such an exciting 2 days for me. But after going to party city & 2 spirit stores yesterday I think the best shopping day of the year is a bust. There is literally nothing left.


The other problem is that what is left may be reruns/ broken merchandise. And, of course, there is almost nothing left. Went to 4 different spirit stores today, and half had a few props. They are really busy too, so who knows what it will look like Sunday.


----------



## Restless Acres (Apr 21, 2016)

HauntedCarnival said:


> For anyone wondering Spirit is doing some sales on their website. Some items up to 60% off.
> 
> Link: Halloween Sale | Halloween Costumes Clearance - Spirithalloween.com


Seems to be mostly junk, plus those Monster Kids, that came out at $200, and I was like, am I missing something here? But I clearly was not.


----------



## chain (Sep 6, 2009)

I was the first person on the list at my local Spirit Halloween for the flame lights. Also got my name on the list at a few other Spirit's just in case. Didn't get a call this morning so I went to see what's up. They sold them and most everything else from the display yesterday and didn't call anyone. 😡 All that work to get on these lists and I'm not going to get my lights.


----------



## BarryJ (Oct 17, 2009)

Really odd year. Been to a couple of Spirts this week and there's nothing but costumes. I can understand being out of large props this year, but not lights, fog equipment, signs, peat moss, creepy cloth, etc. How can you be out of creepy cloth?


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Restless Acres said:


> Seems to be mostly junk, plus those Monster Kids, that came out at $200, and I was like, am I missing something here? But I clearly was not.


The only appetizing animatronic that was placed on the post-season clearance sale, at least as of yet, was Lil' Skelly Bones at 50% off. Unfortunately, he sold out before I could get the chance to order, or anyone else for that matter. Blood Brothers have been on sale since last year, and they are yet to come down any further in price.


----------



## Ryan's Halloween Channel (Jul 31, 2020)

I got this a couple weeks ago, thought I might post it here.
New in box 2006 from Spirit. (I have the image they used for the website listing in 2006)
I know the height, price and that it was approved by UL. Does anyone have anymore info on this?


----------



## Skullkrane (Jun 25, 2015)

Ryan's Halloween Channel said:


> I got this a couple weeks ago, thought I might post it here.
> New in box 2006 from Spirit. (I have the image they used for the website listing in 2006)
> I know the height, price and that it was approved by UL. Does anyone have anymore info on this?
> View attachment 743196


For more information 24" Lighted Cross, you can find its dedicated page on the Spirit Halloween Wiki: Lighted Cross


----------



## JTAHaunts (Jun 20, 2019)

Do we happen to have a Spirit Halloween 2021 thread just yet?


----------



## IowaGuy (Jul 30, 2012)

Hey Mods, is there a way to just edit the title of these threads instead of having a Spirit Halloween 2016, 2017, 2018, 2019....etc? And the same with Michaels and all the other stores


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

Ryan's Halloween Channel said:


> I got this a couple weeks ago, thought I might post it here.
> New in box 2006 from Spirit. (I have the image they used for the website listing in 2006)
> I know the height, price and that it was approved by UL. Does anyone have anymore info on this?
> View attachment 743196


Nice find & box looks pretty pristine.


----------



## Yodlei (Jul 13, 2019)

IowaGuy said:


> Hey Mods, is there a way to just edit the title of these threads instead of having a Spirit Halloween 2016, 2017, 2018, 2019....etc? And the same with Michaels and all the other stores


I see both plus & minus reasons for this....nice to keep it all together but will be harder to search for some stuff this way for those who like to refer back to stuff. If you know the particular year a prop came out, most of the discussion would be under that particular year. Would be a good survey to see what others think.

MODS, btw, should be commended for keeping this site clean & orderly so KUDOS to all of you!!! I'm on a bird forum that has become so sloppy with multiple duplicate posts that I rarely visit anymore. No one wants to use the search box anymore. JMO.


----------

